# Looking to Lose Ladies



## Lisa

Apparently we all have a little junk in the trunk that we are looking to lose.  Some are apprehensive of the Biggest Loser thread elsewhere so we thought we would do a thread amongst our group.  Any and every one is welcome to join in.  Doesn't matter if you wish to lose a little or (in my case) alot.

BAMB and I do a weekly weigh in on Tuesday mornings.  I was thinking of doing something along those lines here.  We only give our last digit of our weight.  For example, when we started mine was 5, the next week it was 3, the following it was 0, the unfortunately it bounced back to 5, this week it is at 2, so tracking I know I lost three pounds total.  For me I lose weight best my weighing myself everyday, it keeps me in check for eating right (I never use the nasty four letter word, diet, GASP) and makes me more accountable each week

So lets have ideas how people want to do this; a weekly weigh in? we keep tally ourself and post when we reach a certain milestone.  Give me the feedback, ladies. 

********************************************
*Looking to Lose Ladies*

*Lisa*

Feb  2 - 5, looking to lose 105
Feb  9 - 2, three down, 102 to go
Feb 16 - 3, up one in the wrong direction, oops 
Feb 23 - 0, down 3, and that is while on vacation!
Mar 1 - 9, down 1, six pounds gone!!
Mar 9 - 9, I feel lucky that it stayed the same.  I've been eating right, it's just that time.
Mar 16 - 0, up a pound 
Mar 22 - 8.5, down a pound and a half!!
Mar 29 - 2, UP, UP, UP, 3.5 pounds, ugh
Apr 6 - 9, down, down, after paying the cocoa price
Apr 13 - 0, ugggggh, I feel like a yo yo.
Apr 17 - 8
Apr 26 - 9, really it should be much higher after crepes and popovers during vacation, along with pecan pie at DB's birthday Sunday. I have to forget about stress, and regroup.
May 4 - 7!!!!
May 11 - 0, I deserve it completely.  I ate far too many GS Thin Mint cookies.
May 18 - 9, didn't realize I managed to lose a pound
May 25 - 8, yippee for me!
June 9 - 9, need to buckle down with the bike and eating healthy.
Jun 14 - 7.9
July 5 - 1, ugh, I feel like such a yo-yo
Jul 12 - 8.9, down

*Joyah* 

Feb   9 - 7, looking to initially lose 10 then another 30
Feb 16 - 5.5, down 1.5, great start!
Feb 23 - 4.5, down 1 pd, yeah!!
Mar 1 - 4, down another .5.  Yippee!!!!
Mar 9 - 2.5, another 1.5 gone!  All that sugaring is working our girl!
Mar 16 - 2 to 2.6, maintaining
Mar 23 - 2.5, maintaining
Mar 30 - losing the inches, baby!!!!
Apr 7 - maintained during the Easter weekend.  Good job!
Apr20 - maintaining while a visitor is visiting
Apr 27 - 3

*AlexWyattMommy*

Feb  2 - 3, looking to lose 13 pounds
Feb  9 - 1.3, two down, 11 to go!
Feb 16 - 1, down .3
Feb 23 - 9.6, another down week, woo hoo!
Mar 9 - 7.6, down two, yahoo!
Mar 16 - 7.6, maintaining 
Mar 23 - 7.2
Mar 30 - 5.6, you are getting close, girlfriend!
Apr 6 - 4.4, look at you, you need to post a picture of yourself in your skinny jeans
Apr 13 - 4, good job considering there is a new ice cream maker in the house
Apr 20 - 1.8, where is the picture of you in your skinny jeans?!
Apr 27 - 2, loving how healthy she and the family are eating, with the exception of some weekend ice cream.
May 12 - 0.2
May 18 - 0!!!
May 25 - 9.2
Jun 1 - 9.4 good job maintaining, Ann!!
Jun 8, 8.2, Ann, you've lost more than your original goal!
Jun 15 - 5.4
Jun 22 - 6.8

*rlovew*

Feb  2 - 5, looking to lose 20 pounds
Feb  9 - 1.5, 3.5 down, 16.5 to go!
Feb 16 - 1, down .5.  With the week you've had, that is good!
Feb 23 - 1, again good for you for maintaining considering the stress you are under
mar 2 - 2.5
Mar 9 - 0, down 2.5!!
Mar 16 - 1.5, oops
Mar 23 - 0.5, down a pound!!
Mar 30 - maintaining
Apr 8 - maintaining
Apr 20 - 9.5, alrighty!!
Apr 28 - 0.0

*MorgansMom*

goal 10%

Mar 2 - 1.8
Mar 9  - 8, down 3.8!!!
Mar 16 - .2, every bit counts!
Mar 23 - 5.8, down 2.4!! 
Mar 30 - 5.4
Apr 6 - 3.6, wow, impressive Missy!!!
Apr 20 - 4, not bad after a scrapping weekend.
Apr 26 - 1.2, down 2.8!!!
May 18 - 0.8, Yowser!!! Great job!!!

*SIOH*

Feb 2 - 3.2, looking to lose 12.4
Feb 9 - 2.4, oh, pulease, you do the math!  LOL
Feb 16  - 6.5, adjusted from previous entries
Feb 22 - 5.5, down 1!! Way to go!!
Mar 1 - 5, down another .5!! 
Mar 8 - 4, continuing on the downward slope!
Mar 17 - 2.6, another 1.4, that makes 4 pounds GONE!!! woohoo!!
Mar 22 - 0.6, two pounds!!!, that makes six!! Well done!
Mar 30 - 9.4, down again, 
Apr 6 - maintained on a hard week to maintain. Good for you!!
Apr 13 - 0, SIOH, I think you and I are on the same schedule
Apr 20  - maintaining
Apr 26 - 9.6, going down!!
May 4 - 8.4, awesome!!
May 24 - 7.2, keep it going, sweetie!!
Jun 1 - 6.5, look at how much less you will be toting around WDW!!!  Ten pounds?!!! Way to go!!

*scrapgirl3*

Feb 9 - 9, looking to lose 30

*MazdaUK*

looking to lose 10 pounds, (or was that kilos?)
2/24, in trousers that fit good!
Mar 2, adjusting her goal to 14 pounds
Mar 10 - 0
Mar 16 - .5
Mar 30 - 6
Apr 8 - maintaining
May 12 - maintaining
July 5, maintaining

*Arizona Rita*

Feb 9 - 8
Feb 24 - 8, dealing with a broken scale, but clocking 3 miles in record time!!
Mar 1 - 7, going down, down, down!!! woo hoo!
Mar 8 - 6, going dooooowwwwwwn!!
Mar 30 - 6, maintaining
Apr 6 - maintained during the holiday weekend, good for you!!
Apr 15 - 4.5, yes, hospital weigh ins definitely count
July 5 - maintaining even on vacation!

Looking to lose 10 pds by her cruise, aiming for 160-170

*Hopemax*

15 days of healthy eating (I like this one!)
Mar 1, posted an update to her progress of her healthy eating.

*BAMB*

Feb 2  - 0, aiming to lose 20 pounds
Feb 9 - 8, down two pounds!
Feb 16 - 9, up one pound, regrouping for next week
Mar 10 - 9.4

*Pinball Family*

Aiming to lose 15 pounds, and her DH if he doesn't watch it!  

Feb 11 - down 2 pds
Feb 16 - down .5 pds
Feb 24 - down .5 pds, those .5's are adding up!
Mar 3 - no change
Mar 10 - down .5 pds
Mar 17 - 9.5, down 1.4, yahoo!!!!!
Mar 24 - 0, up .5, not too bad, stay the course
Mar 31- 8.5, down 1.5, yeah for you!
Apr 8 - .5, good job considering the holiday weekend.
Apr 14 - 9, going in the right direction!
Apr 20 - 6.5, awesome!!!!
Apr 29 - 7.5 
May 12 - 5, doing great!!!!!
May 20 - 7, oops, 
Jun 15 - 7.5, considering the stress, and the roller coaster of life, good job maintaining

*LindaBabe*

Normally I would just put the last digit however what Linda has done is amazing!!!!  Her goal is to get down to 147 pounds and be on no meds by her 65th birthday.  I believe she can do it!!!!!

2009  - 267 pounds
Feb 9 - 219.5
Feb 22 - 219.5, I am getting a lot out of your menus. 
Mar 9 - 218.5, doing great, Miss Linda
Mar 22 - 217.5, look at you, Lady
Mar 30 - 217.5, maintaining despite a close encounter with a cocoa this weekend. 
Apr 6 - maintaining after a great anniversary dinner out with her honey. 
Apr 20 - averaging 216!!!!!
Apr 27 - 216!!  So proud of you!!
May 18 - 215.5!!!!! Wonderful job!!
Jun 15 - 222, I know you will get back on track
Jun 22 - 215.5, back on track, girl!
July 5 - 214!!!!  Linda, you truly are an inspiration.
July 12 - 214.5 

*DDavis*

Feb 9 - 5, aiming to get to 175 lbs, 
Feb 16 - 5, maintaining and feeling great!
Feb 22 - 2, down 3!!! Woo Hoo!!!!
Mar 2 - 1, terrific!!!!
Mar 8 - 0, five pounds since we started, that is great!!!!
Mar 23 - 8, down another 2!!
Mar 30 - 0, up 2, take a deep breath and recharge
Apr 6 - 6, she lost 4 pounds over easter weekend, hubby's cooking, AND birthday cake?  WOW!!!!!
Apr 15 - 8, sure now that birthday cake caught up with her. :/
Jun 6.3 (did we lose your progress from Apr 15 to June???!
Jun 14 - 3
Jul 12 - 8, is that up from the 3 or down from the 3?

*Party of 3*

looking to lose 5 libs at a time

*DisneyIsTerrific*

Feb  9 - 0
Feb 16 - 9.5, down .5, good start!!
Feb 23 - 9, yippee another .5 gone!
Mar 9 - .5, up 1.5, a time to regroup
Mar 16 - 9.5, regrouping paid off!

*FunkyChunkyMonkey*

Looking to lose 15 and wearing her two piece bathing suit by summer

Mar 8 - 0


----------



## joyah

Lisa thank you for starting this.  Many years ago when I joined the dis (the first time) wish boards had a saying onwards and downwards this is still taped to my bathroom mirror (it's been replaced a few times) but I like the saying.

I think the weekly weigh in and posting the last number is a great idea holds us accountable and still gives us the privacy of THAT #. 

For me I want to drop that 10 that I put back on over the winter this will put me at the weight I was 10 years ago.  THAT # is still way to high but I need a starting point.  My ultimate goal is what I was when we got married in 94 to hit that goal I need to lose an aditional 30.

I know my problem areas CARBS I love bread, pasta potatos all the things I shouldn't eat.  I also LOVE soda and can't do diet as I'm allergic to nutrasweet/aspratame so I try to limit it to 1 a day as my coffee.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Last week it was a 3.  This morning after my elliptical session it was a 1.  Going in the proper direction. 

Course, I am currently drinking my coffee and eating my trail mix bagel from Panera for my breakfast.  I usually eat sooner, but this snow day has me messed up. -meant to say that will totally mess up my good thing above. LOL

Here are my goals -
I gained 20, but I had gotten too skinny the first time. At 5'6" xxx looked awful on my frame. The neck area took a hard hit. It was pretty gross in the photos from Disney.
So I am looking at losing 13 as my goal. I am xxx now. I want to be xxx when we are done.
But I need to do it without eating weird stuff. If I break too far away from my normal diet, I won't stick to it. I can try to change the habits, but the stock needs to stay the same.

I need to keep to an exercise routing.  One for losing and one for maintaining when I get to my goal.  My bad was I stopped completely after Disney in 2008, gained some then and gained the rest when I spent the summer of 2009 sitting outside with the puppies stuffing my face.  All the time with no proper exercising at all.


----------



## rlovew

Last week I was at 5, this week I am at 1.5.

My goal is to lose the 20 pounds I have gained since moving here and not working in the schools anymore. I need to keep up my exercise and eat sensibly and I can do it. I lost 10 pounds last spring doing that and it was not too hard. I gained that back over the summer so I am working on getting that back off first and then losing some more of the weight from here.

Rebecca


----------



## morgansmom2000

My first goal is 10%.  I will go from there 

I know I can do it, I'm a lifetime member of Weight Watchers - I lost my weight and kept it off for a certain amount of time - unfortunately that was quite a few pounds ago.

Accountability is what I need, but I hate to spend the $ going to meetings.  This may be the kick in the pants I need


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I'm in!  I like this plan!  Mine last week was 3.2.  This week, it's 2.4.  Not doing too well with the whole "d" word thing, but trying to get back on the exercising!  I want to lose 12.4 lbs (back to the "0").  That WON'T make me skinny by the doctor's standards, but it will make me MUCH healthier and at the weight at which I'm comfortable and confident with myself!


----------



## scrapgirl3

I would love to do this also.  I am the heaviest I have ever been, sigh.  My problem is NOT exercise, I exercise almost daily and run triathlons as well as long distance races, and go to the gym almost daily (except this week with all the snow!)  My problem is 2 things- portion control and sugar!  I LOVE my soda and I love all things sugar.  I also eat too much at one sitting.  
I have lent coming up and I plan to give up soda for lent.  I've done it before so I know I can do it again.
I need to journal my calorie intake better.
I am at xx9 right now, so we'll see next week!


----------



## scrapgirl3

forgot to say I would like to lose 30 lbs total.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

If you guys want, you can PM me your weights and I can keep track like LuvBaloo does. I promise I won't tell weights, she just tallies who lost who gained, who stayed the same. 
I'm on the WISH boards and will probably stay there but I'll post here too. I don't mind hostessing with Lisa. 
I need to get my junk under control for August!! 198 days!!! 

Lisa do you want to add a list of players in your post? I can sticky this as well.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Okay dokay.  Sending you my weight.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

If you want to we can post what we did for work outs every day too. 

Sticking the thread now.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Keeping track on my Sparkspeople page.


----------



## MazdaUK

I'm giving up weighing - I think my scales are on the way out - I've tris Ww, exercise (OK, not so much exercise as I should) but my goal is to lose 10lb is - I'll know when I've done it because I have a skirt which I can't wear at the moment and a dress which looks like Santa's sack when I wear it 

My downfall is cheese, and extra glass where it should be one, and big pasta protions (there's the cheese again!). I've knocked back on cookies, cake and candy over the years except when colleagues bring in stuff for birthdays. But if I don't eat I get cranky, so I need to spread little things like WW yoghurts over the course of the day. I already walk a mile each way from the station to my office, and about 1 mile round station to home, I need to find more opportunities for walking rather than sitting.


----------



## Lisa

Okay, I will put everyone's name in my original post and add as others wish to join.  There is no way in h*e*c*k I am telling anyone my weight.  There was only one time I gave my true weight and that was when surgery and anest was involved.  There was no way I was going to fudge that number.

We can do this!!!!


----------



## hopemax

I need to do this too.  But my plan this time isn't to weigh.  I start obsessing about that number, and even when I exercise and I know my stamina is increasing, and I can see muscles in my arms, the scale moves incredibly slowly.  So I'm ignoring the scale.

I do know that, between when we started moving and Christmas, I had lost 9 lbs, even though I was eating crap.   I guess moving everything you own does that.   But I also think having stairs, and going up and down them all the time has helped too.  My pants fit different, in the rear/thigh area, which is a good thing.  I know I have gained some of that back, but I hope not all of it.  

What I really need to do is give up the pop, again.  I wasn't really a pop drinker until the move when I needed it to keep going to finish all the tasks that needed to be done.  I also need to give up the sweets.  So my first goal, 15 days of healthy eating.  I plan to have popcorn for the Opening Ceremonies on Fri, and then Valentine's Day is a cheat day.  I am on day 2, since I started this yesterday.


----------



## Arizona Rita

I'm in this! and I thank you too for starting this. I tried to wade through the wish board and I just got overwhelmed.
I had a GB in 2005 and have still kept most of what I lost off. I got down to 163, for one weigh in, but I think that was just a fluke. So when Im asked how much I lost I say I got down to 167 because I was there for a while.
To be honest I think I got scared and didnt know how to handle it. Then my neice got sick and passed away, one thing after another!
Hello, my name is Rita and Im an emotional eater!
I did join WW last week and started Lent early by giving up soda on the day I started WW.
I think this will be very helpful. I would like to get back into the 60's, would settle for the 70's and want to definitely lose 10 pounds before the cruise.

Question: If we started at a lower number in one number group and go down to a higher end number in the next group down, how do we show that?

Bamb, pm-ing you.
Thanks again for starting this

WE CAN DO IT!!


----------



## Lisa

Rita, if a person is at say a 3 this week, then goes to a 9 next, they would say 9 and whether it was a gain  or a loss. 

I use a weight chart that I print off from 3fatchicks.com to keep track of my gains/losses.

I am thinking your WW weigh in is later in the week, right?  Did you want to go by what your WW weight was last week for your starting last digit weight here this week?

HopeMax, I'll add your name.   I like your viewpoint of healthy eating.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

My goal is to lose 20 pounds. Not saying by when though. I really need to lose like 70 but 20 is a more attainable goal right now, at least til it warms up.

My last digit is an 8. 
My workouts have been light due to the Fifth's so I've been working on food.


----------



## joyah

Okay so i forgot...  my last digit was a 7.
BAMB I will pm you when the body evens out after the lovely womans week.  While working has been great for the movement part they also have doughnuts lovely doughnuts sitting infront of me........  and then there is the fact that they feed me I need to watch that cause it's like eating dinner at 11 and 6.

I need to give up the soda but just can't totally do it.  I've got to get healthier or I'm going to suffer for it.  
I also need to start wearing the pedometer at work to clock the miles and I need to get back to my situps on the ball.


----------



## PinballFamily

Ok - I'll play, too!

Goal is to lose 15 lbs.  Now that I'm off the nasty car crash meds, can crank back up to/towards 6 miles/1.5 hours on the daily dog walking, and (maybe) cut down on my daily medicinal dose of a handful of chocolate chips...eek!...this *should* be possible.

When DH saw the title of this thread, he laughed and wondered aloud exactly what steps he could take to "lose" me!    Hey, buddy...be careful whatcha wish for!!!  I know George Clooney is just out there waiting for me!


----------



## LindaBabe

I'm in.  But you've done lost me on how to keep track, so i'm going to give you what looks like the average for the week.  This week, it's 219.5, and that appears to be a good number.  I started the beginning of 2009 at 267.  I like to eat.  I like to cook.  I never ever met a carb I didn't like.  

After physical therapy in the summer of 2008, I was already working out at the pool 3 days a week, for Fibromyalgia.  We'd already upped the vegetable intake, and switched to whole wheat, but the pounds were not budging.  I know now, it was a few things, too many treats, too many sweets, too many carbs, over portioning.  And I too am an emotional eater.

March 2009.  Diagnosed with diabetes.  My doc showed me how to finger stick and gave me a printed diet sheet from ADA.  I was already eating less than that.  My friend, mom of a difficult diabetic (due to a HOST of other physical and mental issues) said, I'll be your coach, you just use the doc for your scripts.  She did.  She had me sticking myself before and after every meal and WHOA.  The simplest things shot my sugar right up - not just sweet stuff, but white potatoes, white rice, pasta, dried beans, all cereal including oatmeal.  I discovered a whole apple was too much, but half was ok.  

This is no fun, but it's the rest of my life, not a diet.  I got a scale and weighed and measured everything I put in my mouth, and wrote it down too.  perfection didn't come over night, by any means, and still hasn't.  But you know what?  "will power" had nothing to do with it.  Women are strong - stronger than we know - we HAVE will power. But the food industry is conspiring against us.  Anyway, the old lady's on a roll, so bear with me.

Why do I say that?  Look at all the ads!  They've given us a warped sense of portion size.  They advertise MOST heavily all the things that are bad for us - soda pop.  beer.  Cinnabon.  big thick juicy burgers.  They have specials on the food channel - this weekend it was 5 hours of the top 100 places to chow down - on ribs, fries, sandwiches, burgers, wings etc - and the portions were big enough to feed a small NATION.  This isn't normal, folks!  

Even more insideous is high fructose corn syrup.  It's like crack for the carb addicted, and it's in EVERYTHING.  Try finding a loaf of bread without it.  <breathe>

I took my usual recipes and made them and calculated the carbs and calories in each one and divided it by the number of servings.  The blood glucose number told the story - if I ate something I shouldn't, it went up and, because I had the notebook I could corollate what I ate with the high number.  If it shot my sugar, I stopped eating it.  And the weight started to come off.

It's really not that difficult, oddly enough.  When I was hungry out of meal time, I had a few almonds or olives.  After about  a month of carb restriction, I lost the craving and wasn't hungry after meals.  My MIND says eat, sometimes, but I have a glass of water and ask it - are you REALLY hungry?  Or are you bored, thirsty, frustrated, tired. . . If it says, I"M STARVED!  FEED ME!! Then I eat - something I know I CAN eat - meat fish cheese eggs nuts olives veggies (not corn)  If it says Look, we haven't had a hot fudge sundae in 6 months and I really want one -  I say ok, we'll go to Beaches and cream and have the best one we can get when I get to the world.  And I did.  I told the guy I need the most perfect 1 scoop hot fudge sundae you can make because I'm diabetic and I'm not supposed to eat it.  It was a work of art!  And I savored ever single small bite.  Oh brother.  I really am rolling now.  You have permission to go on to the next post.  Now, I'm writing this more for me than y'all.

I have to tell you about my gym.  It's at the wellness center at Sunnyview hospital.  I'm one of the youngest people in my swim group.  The people who go there aren't jocks in pursuit of buff bodies.  They're stroke patients struggling to regain use of their limbs.  They're people post bariatric surgery weighing 300, 400 pounds or more, who were told move it or die.  They're elders, trying to maintain their independance for as long as possible.  They are my heros, every one of them.  There's a 97th birthday party next friday.  I hope some day to celebrate MY 97th there.

Goal - I'd like to lose another 45 pounds this year.  My doctor said get down to 200.  I can do that, for SURE.   

I now have a bigger goal.  I'm 62 this month.  Before I turn 65, I'd like to be off all medication.  I'd like to weigh 147 pounds.  But even if none of that happens, I *will* be the healthiest me possible when I get to 65.  

You guys have a few advantages.  You don't have 6 decades of bad habits behind you. You're not 100 pounds over weight.  You are young.  You have energy and stamina.  If you don't just "go on a diet" but  learn good habits *NOW* and practice them, you won't ever be where I am at 62.  And, if they follow your example, your kids won't either. 

<old lady lies panting on the floor, rant over>


----------



## ddavis860

Lisa, this is terrific!  I've tried to navigate the WISH boards too, and joined the WW one a few times, but this is SO much better!!  Love Love LOVE doing this with my DIS Buds!!

I have SO much weight to lose, but I carry it well, and people have no idea how much I really weigh...and I want to keep it that way   I'm 5'6" and goal is 175.  Last time I lost significant weight, I was doing Jenny Craig and walking 3mi every day.  Got within 10lbs of goal.  This time, no Jenny, and I have the gym at work, but I gained all that I lost PLUS more significant weight!

My last number is 5.  I weigh on Monday with my DH.  I have a calendar in the bathroom, my pen is pink, and his is black.  The calendar is of the cutest piggies  This month there is one in a bubble bath...but I digress... I told him piggy calendars for the weigh-ins  gotta see the humor in that...

There is a great free site, Sparkpeople.com.  They have online journaling, and a diet (only if you want, you can turn it off) plus exercise stuff, and motivational emails...

I find if I journal, I do better...


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi Lisa,
My weigh in day is Monday. I'm hoping that by making it Monday it will help me TRY to be good over the weekend so Tuesdays are fine.
My ending number today is 8.


----------



## ddavis860

LindaBabe- YOU are my inspiration!  Thank you for sharing your story!  You aren't much older tham I am, I'll be 50 this year  (I told y'all I was old)  And I have lots to lose.  I didn't change over to diabetes yet, but the doc said it's looming in my future if I don't do something about it now.  I would love to be off the extra meds, and just take my thyroid (auto-immune issue) and my vits!

I'm so glad you shared, and are in this group!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

Debbie, I'm right behind you in age.  I'll be 48 shortly.  

I'm in for losing weight!  I will give you a starting number in the morning as I have no idea how much I weigh at the moment.  I've been scared to get on the scales!!  I do know I want to lose about 50 pounds and know that it'll take time.  I'm going to start exercising regularly and eating better rather than going on a specified diet.  The word "diet" will automatically make me eat junk!


----------



## ddavis860

It's true Stephanie, time is the thing.  I still want the fast fix, but I'm coming to realize it's a life change, not a crash diet like in the past.  Healthier, not skinnier, that's what I'm going for.

And glad there are a few of us that are "older" (ya know I say that with love... I am older than you afterall )  But it is harder for us, and to see how well Linda did and is still doing, I have hope!


----------



## PinballFamily

LindaBabe said:


> I But the food industry is conspiring against us.  Anyway, the old lady's on a roll, so bear with me.
> 
> Why do I say that?  Look at all the ads!  They've given us a warped sense of portion size.  They advertise MOST heavily all the things that are bad for us - soda pop.  beer.  Cinnabon.  big thick juicy burgers.  They have specials on the food channel - this weekend it was 5 hours of the top 100 places to chow down - on ribs, fries, sandwiches, burgers, wings etc - and the portions were big enough to feed a small NATION.  This isn't normal, folks!
> 
> Even more insideous is high fructose corn syrup.  It's like crack for the carb addicted, and it's in EVERYTHING.  Try finding a loaf of bread without it.  <breathe>



You are SO right.  Thanks for sharing your experience and wisdom with us!

I came across these cool "portion control" plates just yesterday.  I actually showed them (online) to DH (who needs to "lose a few" pounds, but due to portion control issues, not snacking or lack of physical exercise).  He actually blanched when he saw them - "these aren't REAL portions?"  Um...they are, just not ones YOU'RE used to!  Not sure I'm going to order them, but may just try to use our own to do the same thing..  But, these plates are a gimmick, but a helpful one that actually might get the portion control message across enough for it to stick.  We'll see...

http://www.slimware.com/Articles.asp?ID=139

Your observation about the HFSC is right on, too.  Scary how much of that chemical crap is in so many foods.  I make our own daily white whole wheat bread and jars of grape jelly too (just grape juice, pectin, and sugar...easy peasy).  Couldn't find commercially-available ones without the HFCS.  Gonna add BBQ sauce to my homemade list next - HFCS is in practically all of 'em on the store shelves.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Wow Linda! im right there with you on so many points but I could never do that with recipes, etc. After I had my GB my diabetes went into remission and I have taken nothing for it since Feb 14th, 2005.
I say remission because once you have the gene its always there.
And I agree, this should be fun with our Disfriends.


----------



## ddavis860

It's true Stephanie, time is the thing.  I still want the fast fix, but I'm coming to realize it's a life change, not a crash diet like in the past.  Healthier, not skinnier, that's what I'm going for.

And glad there are a few of us that are "older" (ya know I say that with love... I am older than you afterall )  But it is harder for us, and to see how well Linda did and is still doing, I have hope!


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm going to be, sigh, 40 this year.  I want to be Fabulous and 40, so I'm on a mission.  It will definitely take longer than I want it to, but I really need to make a LIFE change, not go on a DIET.


----------



## Lisa

Linda, you are definitely the Leader of the Looking to Lose Ladies!!!!  What an inspiration you are to all of us.

Stephanie, I am with you.  If I say I am dieting, I immediately go into eating mood.  I have to look at it that I am eating healthy. We eat lots of fruit and veggies.  I think I too need to look at portion sizes.  With DH pre-diabetic, we are making further changes.  I know I eat when I am stressed.  If I am having a bad morning, without thinking I will go for a large dunkachino at Dunkin Donuts.  Guess I need to look on easing the stress.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I want that plate!!!! 


Go Linda Go Linda Go Linda!!!!!!  

I want you around at 97 too!!! Oh my, how many scrapbooks will I inherit by then........


----------



## LindaBabe

ddavis860 said:


> LindaBabe- YOU are my inspiration!  Thank you for sharing your story!  You aren't much older tham I am, I'll be 50 this year  (I told y'all I was old)  And I have lots to lose.  I didn't change over to diabetes yet, but the doc said it's looming in my future if I don't do something about it now.  I would love to be off the extra meds, and just take my thyroid (auto-immune issue) and my vits!
> 
> I'm so glad you shared, and are in this group!


  Thank you for the praise - you warm my heart- it has been a lonely slog, I can tell you. First off, My two closest (in distance) girl friends kinda dropped out of sight when I stopped inviting them over for carb laden crock pot meals  

I always put everybody else's needs first (doesn't _that_ sound familiar?? )  But with that diagnosis, I was forced to put MY needs first - it was a tough lesson.  For the first few months, I had to pretty much spend all my extra energy figuring out what to eat, how to fix it, how to shop a new way, and exercising.  I don't know how I could have done it when I worked - and yet - that's exactly what you younger girls are going to have to do.  AND YOU CAN, it will just take a little time.  



ddavis860 said:


> It's true Stephanie, time is the thing.  I still want the fast fix, but I'm coming to realize it's a life change, not a crash diet like in the past.  Healthier, not skinnier, that's what I'm going for.
> 
> And glad there are a few of us that are "older" (ya know I say that with love... I am older than you afterall )  But it is harder for us, and to see how well Linda did and is still doing, I have hope!



 There IS always hope.  I SWORE I would never go on another diet, because every time I did, I gained it all back and then some.  This time, it's not about the weight for me - it's about keeping that DAMNED A1C as low as I can get it - and thereby keeping my sight and my feet and avoiding a heart attack.



PinballFamily said:


> You are SO right.  Thanks for sharing your experience and wisdom with us!
> 
> I came across these cool "portion control" plates just yesterday.  I actually showed them (online) to DH (who needs to "lose a few" pounds, but due to portion control issues, not snacking or lack of physical exercise).  *He actually blanched when he saw them - "these aren't REAL portions?"  Um...they are, just not ones YOU'RE used to! * Not sure I'm going to order them, but may just try to use our own to do the same thing..  But, these plates are a gimmick, but a helpful one that actually might get the portion control message across enough for it to stick.  We'll see...
> 
> http://www.slimware.com/Articles.asp?ID=139
> 
> Your observation about the HFSC is right on, too.  Scary how much of that chemical crap is in so many foods.  I make our own daily white whole wheat bread and jars of grape jelly too (just grape juice, pectin, and sugar...easy peasy).  Couldn't find commercially-available ones without the HFCS.  Gonna add BBQ sauce to my homemade list next - HFCS is in practically all of 'em on the store shelves.



The first time I showed my dh a 3 oc portion of meat I thought he'd faint.    After 11 months, though he now eats 2 scoops of ice cream instead of a small mountain.  It hasn't been easy.  You have to sneak up on them, a tablespoon less per time.



Arizona Rita said:


> Wow Linda! im right there with you on so many points but I could never do that with recipes, etc. After I had my GB my diabetes went into remission and I have taken nothing for it since Feb 14th, 2005.
> I say remission because once you have the gene its always there.
> And I agree, this should be fun with our Disfriends.



The recipes are not so hard.  You CAN do it.  HOW did you get your diabetes into remission??





Lisa said:


> Linda, you are definitely the Leader of the Looking to Lose Ladies!!!!  What an inspiration you are to all of us.
> 
> Stephanie, I am with you.  If I say I am dieting, I immediately go into eating mood.  I have to look at it that I am eating healthy. We eat lots of fruit and veggies.  I think I too need to look at portion sizes.  With DH pre-diabetic, we are making further changes.  I know I eat when I am stressed.  If I am having a bad morning, *without thinking *I will go for a large dunkachino at Dunkin Donuts.  Guess I need to look on easing the stress.



No leader here.  Just a year of experience under my belt.  I look in the mirror and I still see the fat lady, and probably always will.  (OH!  While you're just starting do something I regret not having done - MEASURE YOURSELF and write it down.  Data doesn't lie.  If I could look back and say I lost x inches, it might be easier). 

Warning - fruit is FULL of sugar.  People are different, of course, but all I can eat is a half cup of cantalope or berries, half an apple, half a pear, a small clementine, or the very occasional slice of fresh pineapple without spiking my sugar.  If you are carb sensitive, it might be a bit of a danger zone for you too.

If we just start *thinking* before we put something in our mouths, that's a huge step. We can then CHOOSE to eat the difficult item, or not.  But it's a choice, with the brain engaged.  Which I find, like that hot fudge sundae, is enjoyed more.  




BernardandMissBianca said:


> I want that plate!!!!
> 
> 
> Go Linda Go Linda Go Linda!!!!!!
> 
> I want you around at 97 too!!! Oh my, how many scrapbooks will I inherit by then........



Buffy, dear, if you had the space, you could start receiving them now!  Oh, and BTW, my executor needs a better address for you than BAMB Blink, Blink and you miss it, CT.


----------



## lovingthemouse

OK, LindaBabe - I have you in age (63), have you in weight (now that you have lost so much), do not have your will power, have your diabetes (sugar level is now so low that I may come off part/all of my meds when my next blood test is taken in May, and am very proud of you!!!!!  I am determined to lose 10 lbs before my trip to WDW with my students in April (otherwise i can be pushed in a wheelchair) since I need to keep up with them, no, stay ahead of them!!!!
You go girl!!! And, to the rest of you, great success.


----------



## MazdaUK

Portion control is such a big thing! Its so difficult when you get home from work and its cold and you're tired.... I sometimes have a WW ready meal but they're mostly sooooo small (only way they get them that low in points I suppose...)I have to be careful not to pick at stuff

I'm away next week where it will be impossible to be "good", so I aim to up the exercise to make up for it


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

Okay, I got on the scale this morning and I'm starting this out at 0.  I actually have lost some weight since the last time I weighed myself!!!  It's probably because I'm working now and more active than I was before.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Linda, your story was so, so inspirational!  And I have to agree with you about advertisements, etc.  I also get frustrated that "bad" food (chips, soda, etc) is SO MUCH CHEAPER than "good" food.  We eat the Baked Lays chips here for snacks.  At our Walmart (where we get groceries), they are almost DOUBLE the cost of regular chips!  It makes me mad!

Anyway, I'm glad we have such a great group here.  I think we can really support each other and get this done.

I didn't get up this morning--well, actually, I turned off the alarm in my sleep evidently and didn't get up for the treadmill.  I AM GOING TO DO IT tonight.  I put that in capitals, because I am so bad to say that and then come home, be tired, and not do it.  So, I'm going to!  And I hate that I didn't do it this morning because I can already tell I feel sluggish in the way I DON'T feel if I exercise in the morning!

Ok, off my blah blah blah!  Have an AWESOME Wednesday, everyone!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Thank you everyone for sharing your stories.

Linda, gosh, you are amazing.  It is not easy to put ourselves first.  I don't care how many times L'orel says "you are worth it", we are conditioned from a very young age to believe that the woman is the care taker, the glue, the doormat.  And we are the enlightened society. 

LovingtheMouse - way to go girl!!  I've read that is hard to control the sugar levels and you got yours so low. 


My legs hurt from the two days of harder than normal exercising and the sled/hill climbing last night didn't help any.   But I will still do my exercising and say very bad words in my head.  I'll write that down on my other post when I actually do it. 

On a positive note - I didn't have have a single mint yesterday.


----------



## party of 3

Ok I'm in. I have no scale but I went to the Drs recently and I have gained 30lbs since MA 's passing. 

so I need to do something. So I want to loose mine in 5lbs increments.
If that's ok. And I won't say a total because I will scare myself off from doing it if I see that big number all at once. 
Tiny steps at a time for me........


----------



## party of 3

I'm 44! ( holy cow how'd that happen??) and I so can not say the word diet because it pushes me to just starve myself for a few days then just say forget it and go back to unhealthy habits. So I will NOT say the d word. 

And bubba calls them LIBS!!!! which is so funny for me. When we were cleaning out ma's apartment we were in the elevator and it says it can hold X amount of lbs and he asked what libs were!!!!! Ever since then dh and I have called them libs. So my first goal is 5 libs!


----------



## MazdaUK

PO3 I feel your fear - I'm 45 in a week and a bit


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I'm 42 this August. 

Finished my elliptical and then took a nap.


----------



## LindaBabe

Good Job in kicking the diabetes to the curb, Caroline!    Hope you DO get off the meds!

I'm thinking I should blog rather than write all these long winded posts.  

My biggest fear with "dieting" was starvation!  Therefore, when it became obvious I had to change my eating way completely, my plan was to maximize food intake within the allowable carb / calorie limit.  

Psychological, maybe, but it really does help to think - today I CHOOSE to have x instead of Y, rather than "I can't have Y".

A little to do list?  Baby steps, ok?  ONE thing at a time.

_Get a pretty notebook, and write down everything you eat._ EVERYTHING.  It won't be forever.  You can do it for three months and see if it helps.  You may choose to do it for longer.  (that would be me) A friend gave me a great red leather journal book a few years ago and i'd been 'saving it' for something important.  Like the rest of my life, maybe?  I'm using it.

_Order this book_ http://www.amazon.com/CalorieKing-Calorie-Carbohydrate-Counter-2010/dp/1930448279/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265820177&sr=8-1 Keep it handy.  BEFORE you eat something, look it up.  Scare you?  Eat something else.

_Add a serving of low carb veggies to your lunch and dinner._  That would be salad, greens, summer squash, zuccini, peppers, broccoli.  It would NOT be corn, potatos, winter squash, beets, parsnips, dried beans, baked beans.  What's a serving?  About half a cup.

Together, we CAN do this.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

LindaBabe said:


> Buffy, dear, if you had the space, you could start receiving them now!  Oh, and BTW, my executor needs a better address for you than BAMB Blink, Blink and you miss it, CT.



What??? He can't find me that way?? LOL




AlexWyattMommy said:


> It is not easy to put ourselves first.  I don't care how many times L'orel says "you are worth it", we are conditioned from a very young age to believe that the woman is the care taker, the glue, the doormat.  And we are the enlightened society.



Amen Sistah! all of that is sooo true. And when we do think of our selves first, Mom guilt comes by to give you a swift kick in the pants. 



party of 3 said:


> I'm 44!





MazdaUK said:


> PO3 I feel your fear - I'm 45 in a week and a bit





AlexWyattMommy said:


> I'm 42 this August.



Damn, all of y'all are old!!!  

Just kidding, I'm not to far behind you!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

HELP ME!!!!

I'm eating the day away!!!!


----------



## joyah

Buffy put down the food and walk away from the kitchen, go play with the princess.... or scrap... or laundry.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

laundry is in the wash, I could scrap but I need to clean my space first. 

I want a nap but can't leave the monsters unattended. 

I just need to stay busy here. I'm skyping DH, typing here and emailing Lisa. LOL


----------



## LindaBabe

Buffy, go drink a big glass of water and take the princess for a walk in the snow!


----------



## joyah

shovel ? then your out of site out of mind. keeping busy is the key for sure I staeted cooking supper and immediatly wanted a snack.  that will have to change.


----------



## LindaBabe

joyah said:


> shovel ? then your out of site out of mind. keeping busy is the key for sure I staeted cooking supper and immediatly wanted a snack.  that will have to change.



Have a sour pickle, olives, almonds, celery, a big glass of water.

PS.  You girls who are 39, 42, 45 . . . WHAT are you wynging about?  You're still mere BABES!  Think of my pool mates who are in their 70's, 80's and 90's.  You're barely half way there!!  (Besides, there are advantages to getting older.  Old babes tend to not give a rat's a$$ what other people think.  We don't have the curse any more.  We've pretty much left the 'acquisition' phase behind. . . our kids are beginning to demonstrate that we actually did do a pretty good job raising them. . .)


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

LindaBabe said:


> Buffy, go drink a big glass of water and take the princess for a walk in the snow!


uh, no. I hate snow. I mean loathe with a passion!!!




joyah said:


> shovel ? then your out of site out of mind. keeping busy is the key for sure I staeted cooking supper and immediatly wanted a snack.  that will have to change.



Not enough snow to shovel yet. 

I did put the fun dip back!!! DS9 bought them for the V'day party but we had leftovers. I took it out, it sat here for about 10 minutes and I put it back in the bag! I'm nursing my unsweetened iced tea instead. 


One of the girls on the WISH boards pays herself a dollar for every pound she loses so that's my new motivation. I can rack up some dough for CKC and SDV.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I keep walking past the bag of sour dough pretzels. They are calling my name.

My butt hurts.  I should have stayed at 10 minutes a little bit longer.  I think I will go back to that tomorrow until this stretches itself free.

I like the $1 a pound.  Unfortunately $13 won't even get me a DCWV stack.   I think what I will do is pay myself $5 every week I lose some weight and then keep it off.  I have to give back $5 every time I gain.  This will give me long term incentive.

Buffy, have you made a card for the layout challenge?  Princess can help.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

AlexWyattMommy said:


> I keep walking past the bag of sour dough pretzels. They are calling my name.
> 
> My butt hurts.  I should have stayed at 10 minutes a little bit longer.  I think I will go back to that tomorrow until this stretches itself free.
> 
> I like the $1 a pound.  Unfortunately $13 won't even get me a DCWV stack.   I think what I will do is pay myself $5 every week I lose some weight and then keep it off.  I have to give back $5 every time I gain.  This will give me long term incentive.
> 
> Buffy, have you made a card for the layout challenge?  Princess can help.



I need to do the cards. I think I'll kit cards for our Spring craft day at school. 

Oops I was wrong, we can get rich quicker with the right plan!! :



> I have rewards for both mini goals and larger ones. Every time I exercise I put $1 in a jar. Every time I go to my WW meeting I put $1 in my jar and every time I lose 1lb I put $5 in my jar. I am going to use the money for spending on my upcoming trip to Sanibel Island in FL. SO far I have over $50!!!


----------



## rlovew

Well- with the church feeding the family eating fully healthy this week is hard but I did walk about 2 miles with my brother and SIL after lunch today and I had more salad than anything else- my salad is all vegies and no dressing (spinach, peppers, cucs, tomatoes, mushrooms, snap peas).

Rebecca


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I did my walk tonight--mostly because I couldn't stand to come here and say I didn't. . .I mean, since I wrote in in caps and all!


----------



## ddavis860

By the time I got home, I was so ready to NOT exercise today...

Anyway, tomorrow is supposed to be sunny so maybe I can get motivated...


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

ddavis860 said:


> By the time I got home, I was so ready to NOT exercise today...
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow is supposed to be sunny so maybe I can get motivated...



I'm with you there--I need SUNSHINE!!!  Hoping you get some sunshine tomorrow!  It's definitely a motivator!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

The 180/600 in your siggy SIOH, is that minutes of exercise?

Good for you for getting some in today when you didn't feel like it.


----------



## LindaBabe

AlexWyattMommy said:


> I keep walking past the bag of sour dough pretzels. They are calling my name.
> 
> My butt hurts.  I should have stayed at 10 minutes a little bit longer.  I think I will go back to that tomorrow until this stretches itself free.
> 
> I like the $1 a pound.  Unfortunately $13 won't even get me a DCWV stack.   I think what I will do is pay myself $5 every week I lose some weight and then keep it off.  I have to give back $5 every time I gain.  This will give me long term incentive.
> 
> Buffy, have you made a card for the layout challenge?  Princess can help.



OUCH!  I didn't think pretzels were 'that bad' but a Newman's own 1.1 oc sour dough pretzel is 90 calories and 19 carbs!

Tomorrow, can you do a different exercise, rather than the one that made your butt hurt?

Wow!  BUffy - I like that idea - I could make some money that way. . . 4 days a week exercise, hmm.  well that's only 4 bucks . . . Did I remember to say I went to the gym on the way to the doc - worked HARD for half an hour - abs fore and aft and 1000 steps on the cross trainer.  Oh, one of my other goals is to be able work hard enough to break a sweat.  Sounds crazy, I know. The lungs give out before I get to that point.

PS.  This is handy  http://www.calorieking.com/foods/


----------



## Lisa

Linda has mentioned good snacks to reach for; sour pickle, olives, almonds, celery with a class of water.  So my question is, what are your healthy snacks?  I like baby carrots, green beans, and almonds.  I find the fresh green beans really fill me up, curbs hunger pains, and the crunch is an added benefit.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

AWM--yep, that's minutes of exercise this month.  I signed up on the WISH Feb. Exercise Challenge for 600 min.  I've done 210 as of this morning.  Not great, but definitely more than I have been doing!!


As for me & healthy snacks, I love baby carrots and celery!  I also love the Smart Pop popcorn!  Very yummy!!


----------



## PinballFamily

Down two from last week's doc appt. weigh-in.  (Amazing, considering what I ate at our SuperBowl party!  Oink, oink!  Love those sugar weenies!)  But, ramping back up on the daily dog walking is helping.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I'm partial to pickles myself.

I did get myself some of the rice cakes for the crunch.  Hoping to replace the pretzels.

I'm not into rabbit food though, unless it is in a salad.  I like the textures combined, but not by themselves.  Weird, I know.

I do have to look into healthy snacks because starving myself is NOT the way to do it.

Got my blood draw today.  Will find out on Thursday my metabolism & cholesterol stuff.

Will exercise after I finish my breakfast and coffee.  My stomach was growling in the doctors office. 


PS- way to go PBF


----------



## MazdaUK

I HATE baby carrots - I did get some once but YUCK! plain popcorn is good - I have one of those hot air poppers, and honestly 20-25g of raw kernals makes more than you can eat without going "bored now!" (and the birds can have the leftovers). If you don't add salt and any naughties its lmost no calories - about 1/2 a WW point I think if you eat the LOT.

I do like an oatcake with a little houmous (realy I'd like a LOT of houmous and several oatcakes.......), it fills you up quite well. Houmous and raw veg is good - try to get a reducd fat one though, or make your own. For something sweet a WW fat-free yoghurt is 1/2 to 1 point and also works well.

my best trick is to sub 1/2 fat creme fraiche instead of sour cream (its also easier to cook with as it won't split). Little things like that make a big difference to the calories but not the taste.

ETA if you have a diet soda it fills you up but no calories!


----------



## LindaBabe

Good Morning!  Out at 6 to the pool and gym.  40 minutes in gym and 40 minutes in the pool.  My goal is at least 200 minutes per week.  I find I have to plan it - pack the gym bag the night before.  When I first started going I wasn't very religious about it, but after the big D showed up, I got real serious about it.  

My husband was like "but what about breakfast???"  _That is one of the places I put myself first._  "HOney, I NEED to go to the gym.  If you want to eat before I get back, you are very capable af getting your own breakfast - you did it when we were working, you can do it again."  And that was the end of that.

Our families love us and want us to be healthy, but you know and I know, they have gotten accustomed to thinking the world revolves around them, because WE've made it that way.  We have to step up to the plate and OWN our own good health and well being.  Until WE have that priority - OWN it - BELIEVE it, they aren't going to either.  oh god.  there I go, ranting again sorry.

Favorite snacks?  Cheese stick, half an apple, olives, almonds, seltzer water, celery stuffed with a mixture of cream cheese and feta, ANY kind of stiff raw veggie with ranch dip made from half and half cottage cheese/sour cream and blended to smoothness with an immersion blender.  But honestly, I don't snack much.  

Not a lover of soda, diet or otherwise.  The regular has too much sugar, and diet has other junk in it.  I do drink half a cup or so of diet tonic every day to prevent foot cramps, and I might have one of those tiny cans of diet pepsi every couple three months.  Water is boring, but oh well.  And If I could have a continuous coffee drip . . .

SO, What did you eat today, ladies?


----------



## scrapgirl3

Yesterday was a bad exercise/eating day for me.  We had a blizzard so we didn't even get out to shovel.
But today....been shoveling since about 9 am so far, and I plan to go on the treadmill later.  That should burn some calories today!
Can't get to the gym yet (closed due to snow) and our street isn't passable yet, but hopefully tomorrow I can get there.  It will be about time,  we're all going a little stir crazy here!


----------



## ddavis860

Linda- I think you are my hero!  

I was having a lovely day till DH came in and said I needed to go out and help on the driveway.  

Me:  You want *me* to help
DH:  Ummmm, yes...
Me:  OK, fine, I'll do it for you...

Me to DS21:  So now you have to worry about *ME* having the heart attack, not dad.  But please, if I die from this, remind him for the rest of his life that it's all his fault that I am gone...

Me to DS18:  please remind dad that it's all his fault when I keel...

But ya know what...I surprised myself... and my DH.  I was out there for 2 1/2 hrs, and while my back is killing me, it's wasn't that bad to get out there.  After about 1/2 hr of trying to lift the snow, I decided that I was really going to hurt myself, and for what?  I put myself first and said I'm not lifting anymore.  So I cleaned off the cars, and pushed snow, broke up ice on the driveway, but no more lifting.  DH is still out there, and I'll go back out again in a bit, after the ibuprofin start working.  Of course I was milking it for all it's worth...

Me:  I think I deserve something really nice for being such a good sport about all this snow
DH:  I agree, I'm so glad you came out to help me
Me:  So I was thinking, maybe some more wine would be nice
DH:  I think that can be arranged...
Me:  Or a nice dinner out...
DH:  OK
Me:    Or the Mickey Cruise...with a spa day.... ow, my back hurts...
DH:  OK, it's not that much snow

  it was worth trying!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

You milk it girl!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

QOTD:
healthy snacks:
BBQ rice cakes
fruit
raw green peppers

QOTD part 2:
What did I have for lunch.
Chicken nuggets and a sweet tea from McDonalds
I was stuck at school all day for our Grand Re-opening of school store so mom ran out and got me lunch, it was easy. sorry! 

Next SS I'm going to get Subway or make a sandwich.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

All day?
So far...

Trail Mix Bagel w/coffee
Salad with olives, feta cheese, pepperoni, walnuts balsamic dressing
Package of Pumpkin Seeds [90 calories]
One slice of pizza [I normally have two]
One glass of grape juice
Working on a bottle of water

will have rice cakes & yogurt for evening snack


----------



## ddavis860

OK, I'll fess...

I had some of the wing dip I made the kids yesterday... with tortilla chips

I'll be having wine in a bit with my bubble bath.

Still not sure about dinner...


----------



## Lisa

I found last year when I was snowblowing the driveway while DH was recouperating from his shoulder surgery, I would lose up to four pounds.  I sweated (um, glistened) up a storm doing that.

Deb, you hand shoveled?  Oh that definitely deserves wine, dinner, and a cruise!!!!

My food intake today was:

grapefruit for breakfast
small hazelnut coffee
yoplait yogurt 
spinach salad w/hard boiled egg
baby carrots
couple bottles of water
chili for dinner, yum!!!


----------



## ddavis860

Lisa said:


> Deb, you hand shoveled?  Oh that definitely deserves wine, dinner, and a cruise!!!!



I know right!!  

So I told DH that I don't want new flooring in the LR anymore...

I want a snow blower...


----------



## PinballFamily

Please be careful, if you do get one.

DH just got home from work with awful news.  A co-worker was snow-blowing his driveway this morning and the blower got jammed.  I'm not going to finish the rest as I'm sure you all can guess.  Tragic - a brilliant scientist - DH and his lab are waiting for more news with surgery updates.


----------



## ddavis860

Yeah, the dangers are all too real for me.  We have video feed into the trauma rooms at work.  One day a few years ago they brought in a guy that the snowblower "got away from him".  I won't get graffic, but it was terrible.

I hope your DH's co-worker is OK!


----------



## LindaBabe

ddavis860 said:


> Me:  I think I deserve something really nice for being such a good sport about all this snow
> DH:  I agree, I'm so glad you came out to help me
> Me:  So I was thinking, maybe some more wine would be nice
> DH:  I think that can be arranged...
> Me:  Or a nice dinner out...
> DH:  OK
> Me:    Or the Mickey Cruise...with a spa day.... ow, my back hurts...
> DH:  OK, it's not that much snow
> 
> it was worth trying!



You deserve ALL of that!  On the other hand, look at all the calories you burned!



Lisa said:


> My food intake today was:
> 
> grapefruit for breakfast
> small hazelnut coffee
> yoplait yogurt
> spinach salad w/hard boiled egg
> baby carrots
> couple bottles of water
> chili for dinner, yum!!!



You're starving!  Where's the protein for breakfast?  Oh gosh, I hope you are eating more than that!!!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> QOTD:
> healthy snacks:
> BBQ rice cakes
> fruit
> raw green peppers
> 
> QOTD part 2:
> What did I have for lunch.
> Chicken nuggets and a sweet tea from McDonalds
> I was stuck at school all day for our Grand Re-opening of school store so mom ran out and got me lunch, it was easy. sorry!
> 
> Next SS I'm going to get Subway or make a sandwich.



Oh my goodness - YOU're starving too - and then lunch -eek!
<where's that SHOCKED smilie when you need him>


This is what I had today  (While hubby's away this mouse eats just what she wants)

Half a whole wheat mini-bagel with a slice of munster cheese before gym

Breakfast was 
1/2 cup of melon
a 4 oc angus burger (no bun)
a half cup of coleslaw (dressing made with splenda)
1 cup left over hot veggies from last night.

Lunch was

Another angus burger (no bun)
a bowl of tossed salad with home made italian dressing
another half cup of cole slaw
1/3 of a cupcake (which I planned for, sugarwise,  by not having a whole wheat flat to hold my burger)

Supper was

1/3 lb salmon (microwaved) with herbs on it
1 cup of hot veggie mix (green and yellow beans)
1 cup cole slaw leftover from breakfast and lunch.
1 cup of mixed berries with real reddy whip

Bedtime snack

1 tsp Edy's thin mint ice cream (mmmmmmmmmm)
the other half the whole wheat bagel
tsp pb, tsp whole fruit


Sleep sweetly!


----------



## New England Eeyore

I'm a little late but I'd like to join you ladies. 

I lost about 25 pounds the first half of last year and gained about 20 of it back the second half.  But I'm trying not to dwell on that and just telling myself that I did it once, I can do it again. Fresh start. 

For me the key is exercise, so that's what I'd like my first goal to be - a minimum of 3 hours a week on the treadmill. I was doing that regularly in January, but I've slipped recently. I did my 90 minutes today and I'll do 90 minutes tomorrow. I don't focus on the numbers on the scale as much as I do how my clothes fit. 

DH bought the treadmill before Christmas for himself, but it's actually worked out much better for me. Previously we were going to the Y, but it was just way too easy to talk myself out of going. Now, it's in the house - no commute, I don't have to worry about what I look like, I can do it when it works for me. I have no excuse not to use it. 

Eating is another matter. I haven't been as rigid about that as I was last year and I need to get back on track. I need to eat breakfast at home and stop grabbing a bagel at work. (Which means I need to go to bed earlier so I can get up in time to do that.) I need to Just Say No to the junk - it just can't come into the house. DH will ask me to buy ice cream - he eats it the first night then never touches it again. So guess who finishes the carton? I need to stop eating after 8pm (which means I have to make sure I bring dinner to work.) A problem is I don't really cook, so my options are limited. I've been making vegetarian chili, but I've burnt out on that. I'm going to go back to salads, but I'll get sick of those after awhile too. And the Lean Cuisines aren't the best option, but they're my backup when I just don't have time for anything else. I would like to learn to cook more things, but cooking just takes me so long and there's not enough hours in the day right now to do all the stuff I have to do. 

Anyway, it'll be nice to have some accountability partners!


----------



## ddavis860

I'll tell you what I've been doing for a easy breakfast for work... When I heat up my breakfast everyone is so jealous, and tells me it smells wonderful.  Honestly, it's easy peasy...

I have some small round rubbermaids.  I crack an egg into it, add a splash of milk, and scramble.  Then I add some shredded cheddar from the big bag in the fridge that DH buys at BJ's...  Into the microwave for 1min.  When it's finished, salsa from the fridge, 1tbl or so, and if there is a bit of left over veggies from dinner, I might throw those on too.  

That's it... At work, heat it up for 1min.  Smells sooo yummy!  I'll either eat with a spoon right from the container, or make a breakfast wrap with a low carb tortilla wrap.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Got my workout in again this morning!  It's getting (I won't say easier) less hated to get up to do it!

DH & I have a fun Valentine's Day planned for this weekend--Monday, I've got to start the food journaling and really watching what I eat!  That's always the kicker for me!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Sounds yummy Deb!!!


Brooke I need to food journal as well. Grazing is my downfall. It's the stuff I don't even realize I'm eating that's making my weight loss hard.


----------



## LindaBabe

Good Morning, ladies!

Slept from 10 - 6:30 (AMAZING) so no pool/ gymthis morning.  Neva mind - tomorrow I can go anytime after 8 am so no 0'dark30 

NEE, let me think on it - maybe I can help you get fed.  I understand with the "sick of salads" thing.  

Quick healthy things that can be eaten without cooking - raw fruit, raw veggies, cheese sticks or cheese cut from a chunk, peanut butter, whole wheat mini bagels, whole wheat sandwich thins, salsa, hard boiled eggs, tuna from a bag, rotisserie chicken from the deli, almonds, olives, hummus, sliced baked ham or turkey from deli

Heres to a healthy day!


----------



## MazdaUK

Trouble is, cheese is SO high in fat (and salt, if you're watchin it). So I try not to have too much..... TRY being the word Yesterday I had a bowl of Special K in the morning (semi-skimmed milk), slice of home-made bread, toasted, spread with low fat spread and marmite, bowl of leek and potato soup (weightwatchers recipe 1 point per serving) with another slice of homemade bread, lamb stew from the crockpot (boys had most of the meat), low fat yoghurt, 2-finger kitkat.

Toda we have friends coming so I've made a big lasagne - but I used extra lean meat and drained it well, and semi-skimmed milk for the bechemal. The garlic bread is reduced fat, I'm making brownies (pampered chef recipe, not a huge portion) and serving with ice-cream (one scoop each or won't see the brownie). Ho hum!

To stop me going out and buying huge sandwiches with goodness knows how much fat, I make ahead tuna mayo sandwiches and freeze them. Then each morning I take oneout and put some salad in a plastic box - by lunchtime its defrosted and I can add the salad. I find one brown loaf plus 2-3 cans of tuna in spring water (drained) and low-fat mayo makes 8-9 sandwiches for the freezer. Sometimes I also buy a big chicken or turkey breast and use the leftovers to make sandwiches for the freezer - all saves time in the mornings!


----------



## scrapgirl3

The experts always say we shouldn't allow ourselves to get too hungry or we lose control and that is so true!  Every morning I say I will wait until I get home from work to eat lunch, and then every day I stop at one of the 10 fast food restaurants on the way home from work because I can't wait to eat (it's an hour drive from work to home).  I need to pack a sandwich and eat that on the way home, and a big bottle of water also.   

So I have several goals that I think are attainable
1.  Cut back on the soda
2.  No fast food (especially drive-throughs)
3.  Journal
4.  No grazing mindlessly while I'm on the computer

I bet those things alone would allow me to lose weight!!
As I sit here drinking my diet Dr. Pepper- Ha Ha- gotta break the habit!


----------



## ddavis860

My Day:

AM- Coffee, cheerios, 1% milk, string cheese... 6.5pts
Lunch- turkey and swiss sammy on Arnold select roll (LURVE THESE) , with olive oil mayo... 5pts
Dinner- roasted beer can chicken, left over cauli-rice, salad... 13pts

Still have 4.5pts left


----------



## believen

I'm in- sorry to be so late! I wanted to think about it before I commited!
My goal - eat healthy
             drink water
             limit Dr.Pepper
             exercise

I'm doing weight watchers. I like it.
Going to the gym-with my DH at 3am.  Its so much more fun with him- and I can sleep in most days.  And at 3am- we have our own personal gym! and Water aerobics 2x a week with a friend.
I'll go back and see when, how, etc. to post my weight goal- lol.


----------



## ddavis860

3am?  Yikes!


----------



## LindaBabe

Mazda, at this point, I am WAY more concerned about the number of carbs I consume than the amount of fat.  But each one of us are different, we have to do what works.

I do think we need to try and get in more vegetables - even I was a little low on them today.  Should have had another salad with dinner.

Ok, hopefully I am done eating for today.

Breakfast
cup of melon
leftover veggies from last night
cup of cole slaw
leftover half of salmon from last night (I told you - hubby's away, i'll eat what I want)
1/2 whole wheat mini bagel

Lunch
venti cafe mocha with raw sugar at B&N (bad bad bad - but it didnot shoot my bg, which surprised me)
Then 
more cole slaw
more salad
ham and cheese on a deli flat

Supper
2 eggs
3 bacon
1 mini bagel
last of leftover veggies
more cole slaw


I hope to avoid a snack tonight, but if I eat one, it will be half a cup of berries.

This is really good for accountability - all while I was having that coffee, I had in the back of my mind that i'd have to 'fess up to you guys!


----------



## Lisa

LindaBabe said:


> You're starving!  Where's the protein for breakfast?  Oh gosh, I hope you are eating more than that!!!



I love my grapefruit for breakfast.  That fills me up and keeps me going more than anything else I eat for breakfast.  Okay, I'll add some cheese, peanut butter, or almonds.  Not sure if I could eat a hamburger early in the morning.


----------



## joyah

I'd scare you all if I posted what I eat/ don't eat it's bad bad bad and most of the time I can still lose weight.  My biggest thing is eating enough  I often forget to eat like today I didn't eat till dinner.  I had some hash browns for breakfast and my version of coffee.  then forgot the rest of the day.  I need to do better at this. 

As for exercise I'm walking a mile at work in the 5 hours I'm there and only sit for 20 mins if that, and the rest of the time is standing.   somedays I walk more some less i need to consistently get in my situps have been so tired that I haven't done them everynight.  sugaring season is starting and I'll be spending the pm in the woods that will add a couple more miles aday.

I've also been good about my meds and that will help as well.  Okay off to do those situps.


----------



## New England Eeyore

Deb - I am definitely going to try your egg tip. That sounds perfect for workdays! 



LindaBabe said:


> Quick healthy things that can be eaten without cooking - raw fruit, raw veggies, cheese sticks or cheese cut from a chunk, peanut butter, whole wheat mini bagels, whole wheat sandwich thins, salsa, *hard boiled eggs*, tuna from a bag, rotisserie chicken from the deli, almonds, olives, hummus, sliced baked ham or turkey from deli



See how inept I am - I only JUST learned how to hard boil eggs. And I still find it stressful.


----------



## LindaBabe

Lisa said:


> I love my grapefruit for breakfast.  That fills me up and keeps me going more than anything else I eat for breakfast.  Okay, I'll add some cheese, peanut butter, or almonds.  Not sure if I could eat a hamburger early in the morning.



Please do add protein!  I love grapefruit too, it's delicious AND good for you but it's not enough to fuel your morning.



joyah said:


> I'd scare you all if I posted what I eat/ don't eat it's bad bad bad and most of the time I can still lose weight.  My biggest thing is eating enough  I often forget to eat like today I didn't eat till dinner.  I had some hash browns for breakfast and my version of coffee.  then forgot the rest of the day.  I need to do better at this. . .
> I've also been good about my meds and that will help as well.  Okay off to do those situps.



Good girl for remembering your meds!  I have trouble with that too unless I 'link them' mentally with something else.  Not eating an adequate breakfast and forgetting lunch makes the  blood glucose go up and down for one thing, which in my case gives me headaches, and also contributes to being tired, as does not drinking sufficient water.



New England Eeyore said:


> See how inept I am - I only JUST learned how to hard boil eggs. And I still find it stressful.



So buy 'em all ready hard boiled, at the deli counter!  You need to come over here for a couple weeks girl, I'll put you in training


----------



## ddavis860

I broke down and joined WW again yesterday... sigh... hate to spend the money, but they are having a special...

It's also nice to find out that my butternut squash soup recipe only has 1pt per serving


----------



## MazdaUK

I was best at WW when I was still feeding DS10, because I actually got anough point to eat properly 20 points is just not enough to fill me up, even with no point veggies (as I'm not keen on veggies - unless they're in a fajita or a cheese sauce) But is it worth having another baby at 45 just to have 28 points to eat I guess I'll have to just stick with willpower and exercise And it helps we're all banned from eating at the PC because its new and shiny I'll just stay here all day


----------



## morgansmom2000

ddavis860 said:


> I broke down and joined WW again yesterday... sigh... hate to spend the money, but they are having a special...
> 
> It's also nice to find out that my butternut squash soup recipe only has 1pt per serving



May I have your butternut squash soup recipe?  I heart butternut squash!


----------



## ddavis860

Sure...you know I'm really big on easy stuff, so it's easy...

In my big crock pot I put:

6c water
3 beef bullion cubes (you can use what you like, I like the beef ones)
2 onions coarse chop
1c carrots, coarse chop

Turn on high

In a big roaster pan, I put bout 1" water and 2 butternut squash.  They cook for 1hr at 350.  Take them out and let em cool till you can peel them.  Cut the meat up in 1" cubes and add to the crockpot.  The seeds scoop out really easy, and it peels nice w/o that icky starchy feeling from peeling raw.

Give the soup a stir and let it cook for like 4hrs.  Then run thru the blender in batches to make smooth and creamy.  I use a second pot and pour the smooth stuff in that till it's all processed.  I put it back in the crockpot, and season to taste now.  It usually goes for another hr with the top off to thicken some more.  Serving is 1 cup.  The whole pot full has like 8pts...


----------



## morgansmom2000

Num yummy!  I'm definitely going to try this.


----------



## LindaBabe

ddavis860 said:


> Sure...you know I'm really big on easy stuff, so it's easy...
> 
> In my big crock pot I put:
> 
> 6c water
> 3 beef bullion cubes (you can use what you like, I like the beef ones)
> 2 onions coarse chop
> 1c carrots, coarse chop
> 
> Turn on high
> 
> In a big roaster pan, I put bout 1" water and 2 butternut squash.  They cook for 1hr at 350.  Take them out and let em cool till you can peel them.  Cut the meat up in 1" cubes and add to the crockpot.  The seeds scoop out really easy, and it peels nice w/o that icky starchy feeling from peeling raw.
> 
> Give the soup a stir and let it cook for like 4hrs.  Then run thru the blender in batches to make smooth and creamy.  I use a second pot and pour the smooth stuff in that till it's all processed.  I put it back in the crockpot, and season to taste now.  It usually goes for another hr with the top off to thicken some more.  Serving is 1 cup.  The whole pot full has like 8pts...




That sounds GREAT!  16 carbs per cup, if you're counting carbs.  The only changes I would make is to cook the squash in the microwave before peeling, and use my immersion blender to smooth it right in the crock pot.  Have you tried nutmeg for seasoning?  - or what do you use?


----------



## ddavis860

LindaBabe said:


> That sounds GREAT!  16 carbs per cup, if you're counting carbs.  The only changes I would make is to cook the squash in the microwave before peeling, and use my immersion blender to smooth it right in the crock pot.  Have you tried nutmeg for seasoning?  - or what do you use?




Thanks for the carb count Linda!  How did you figure that out?  I know the butternut squash is a starchy one, but I love the flavor.  I do season with nutmeg, and salt.  I pepper after it's served, I peppered while it was cooking once and it got way too strong.

I don't have an immersion blender (yet).  I might be getting one this week for Valentine's Day though... have to wait and see if I'm right...


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

We got banned from eating in front of the PC?  Dang.  Now I'm going to have to stare at the wall while I eat.  I've already tried to stop reading and eating.

Really late start today.  Still haven't had breakfast or coffee.  Need to go do that and the exercise.


----------



## LindaBabe

ddavis860 said:


> Thanks for the carb count Linda!  How did you figure that out?



cheated - used the carb count for the commercial one from trader Joes. 

 But if you want me to figure it out for you, I can.  Just need to know how many cups of blended squash you put in it.


----------



## ddavis860

LindaBabe said:


> cheated - used the carb count for the commercial one from trader Joes.
> 
> But if you want me to figure it out for you, I can.  Just need to know how many cups of blended squash you put in it.



Nope, that's close enough for me!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Great video from Jamie Oliver, it's his take on obesity in America. 
He does say one swear word though, just so ya know.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go_QOzc79Uc


----------



## ddavis860

So, I'm going to count FALLING on my way to the car as my exercise for today!  I'm walking and thinking and having a pity party for myself because DH and I are both working tomorrow, and we work opposite shifts, so we wont see eachother.  And I'm thinking about where to get his giftie...and...

BOOM

I'm on the ground!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




But I was a good wifey and got DH his iPod, and a card... 

Now waiting for the ibuprofin to kick in.  I did a number on my right hand and my knees!  Sheesh!  It's always something stoopid, isn't it?


----------



## LindaBabe

ddavis860 said:


> So, I'm going to count FALLING on my way to the car as my exercise for today!  I'm walking and thinking and having a pity party for myself because DH and I are both working tomorrow, and we work opposite shifts, so we wont see eachother.  And I'm thinking about where to get his giftie...and...
> 
> BOOM
> 
> I'm on the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was a good wifey and got DH his iPod, and a card...
> 
> Now waiting for the ibuprofin to kick in.  I did a number on my right hand and my knees!  Sheesh!  It's always something stoopid, isn't it?



Poor BABY!    I hope it doesn't hurt for long.


----------



## ddavis860

Thanks Linda.  I'm better now that the meds are kicking in...  

OK, going to plan meals for tomorrow... you guys have been such an inspiration!


----------



## Lisa

Definitely add that to the list why you deserve a cruise!!!


----------



## ddavis860

I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I hope you aren't too sore from that fall Deb.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Oh no!  I hope you're feeling better, Deb.

I'm counting all the cleaning I did today as major exercise.  Between sitting on the floor, lifting books and beds and whatnot, I'm sore.  I'm waiting for my Ibuprofen to kick in too!


----------



## ddavis860

Going to do better today...yesterday I went over my daily pts and into weekly.  While that's OK, still not the best idea...

Not exercising today after work.  It was a possibility, but I think my bruised knee needs to heal a bit more...

Taking in my work eggs recipe, more soup, salad, arnold thin roll, laughing cow...

Dinner- Steak Sammys, salad...


----------



## LindaBabe

Yesterday, I ate

Breakfast
1/2 c melon
ham & cheese on whole wheat deli flat

Snack
1/2 apple
slice of cheese

Lupper
Roast chicken
half a small potato
1 cup of Swiss Chard
piece of dark chocolate

Snack
1/2 c thin mint ice cream
chicken (when I picked the steamed bones)

Slept like an angel - wish I could eat early dinner every day.  

Have a good day, all.


----------



## LindaBabe

I have totally goofed off today.  Spent a few hours reading a new book.   It occurs to me that there might be some guidance for us here . "Take the Risk" by Ben Carson, MD. Same guy who wrote "Gifted Hands". 

He says in a nut shell, life is full of risk, we have to learn how to decide on what is acceptable risk, and then act accordingly.

Here are his criteria.

What is the best thing that could happen if I do _____?
What is the worst thing that could happen if I do _____?
What is the best thing that could happen if I don't do ______?
What is the worst thing that could happen if I don't do ______?

If I apply that criteria to my health situation as of last March, here is the analysis of what I get.

What is the best thing that could happen if I do change my eating habits ?
Blood glucose is controlled and/ or blood pressure drops and/ or weight drops

What is the worst thing that could happen if I do change my eating habits?
Nothing.  I couldn't think of any worst - except maybe hunger.

What is the best that can happen if I don't change my eating habits?
I won't have to change anything. I can keep eating the food I love.

What is the worst thing that could happen if I don't change my eating habits?
My diabetes would not be controlled, resulting in loss of sight, feet, ultimately life.

Hmm. No brainer - what fun would it be to eat donuts, danish, etc if I couldn't see them or didn't have the feet to go get them? 

Rhetorical question - You don't have to publish the answer to this . . .

What does your best/worst analysis say to you?


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Linda, I love the best/worst analysis!  I really needed that!

I am probably going to have to change my original number.  This past weekend I ate WHATEVER I wanted and did NO exercise.  However, I went to bed the past two nights feeling icky, so I know that as much as I enjoyed it, it wasn't worth it for my body!  I know our supper tomorrow night won't be the best in the world (Fat Tuesday), but DH & I are committed to getting this started.  I WILL be at my healthiest again!  I think we may have a snow day tomorrow, so I'll have to let you know what the scary number needs to be on Wednesday!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Tomorrow is pancake day here.  There is no way I am not going to have some of those.   We love Mardi Gras.  My numbers are going to take a beating for sure.


----------



## joyah

Morning all
Today was weigh in and I'm happy to say the new number is ##5.5 was hoping for plain 5 but had the munchies cause I was home from work and BORED with having a sick kiddo.

Hope you all had a good week.  I've been reading and you all have done great with the food and exercise.  I'm getting there  need to make more time for the exercise but I'm choosing sleep over it right now and I just can't exercise the am's I'm up at 3 usually I come here read and fall back asleep.

Onward and downward


----------



## rlovew

Wieghing in- I am down to 1.0- just .5 for the week but with everything that was happening and my lack of exercise from it I am really happy with that.

Rebecca


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Mine is 1.0 also.  Only my loss is 0.3.  

Not as much as I was looking for, but I'm not really trying super hard either.  As much as I would like the see the big numbers, I think I will keep it slow and hopefully my skin will keep up and I won't have any sagging from this.


----------



## LindaBabe

Even.  Yesterday, I did 25 minutes on the cross trainer and 40 minutes in the pool.  I find if I get up and go do it, the rest of the day goes better, and I don't have to think about when i'm going to do it, because it's done.

Food intake.

Snack before Gym 1 tbl PB

Breakfast
2 eggs, bacon, 1 whole wheat deli flat, 1/2 c cantalope
small tossed salad (I was hungry!)

Lunch
Salad
Chicken salad
1 snack size peanut butter cup

Dinner
Dreamfields pasta (2 oz)
Home made meat sauce with extra veggies
broccoli

Snack (starving) 1 cup of mixed berries

Today - Took the tylonal pm last nigth because we were supposed to have snow this morning and I opt to sleep in rather than go to the gym.  Slept in ok, but there has been no snow and I *could* have gone to the gym.  annoyed with self for not having gotten up and gone.

Happy Day,all!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

I'm now at 9.5 which is down .5.  I'm surprised at this since I didn't exercise much and I've had way too much birthday cake and chocolates!


----------



## Lisa

I don't have a scale here.  It must be forbidden on vacation.  I am going to go by my weigh in Sunday am before I left for FL which was 3.  If I maintain this week while I am away, I will be happy with that.  I'm not being strict but then again, I am not going hog wild either (well, with the exception of a Napolean that I hope is coming my way today) 

Slow and steady is a good sign we are eating healthy and exercising.


----------



## LindaBabe

Hey, you're planning on it, Lisa!  ENJOY!  (I had one too, when I was there last month)


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

do we have a work out plan for the Expo crop?


----------



## Lisa

Did you want seat exercises and laps around the expo center?  You could do laps at the hotel pool.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

If you are a certified life guard we can do the dive test!! Cause you'll be divin' to save my sorry butt!!!

I'm just wondering if we have a plan. 
At least at the Cape we can walk the neighborhood.


----------



## ddavis860

I was good again yesterday... YAY for ME!!  

I think having you guys here is a great support!  I'm so glad this thread was started! 

Last night for dinner we ended up with having meatballs, sauce, and spaghetti squash.  Kids just had the meatballs.  They told me they weren't eating, so I didn't make any noodles, and then there they were with plates asking where the noodles were...sigh...

I have found that at the end of my shift, I have a huge sugar low.  I tested it Monday when I got home and it was in the low 70's.  No wonder I'm exhausted and not able to go work out after work!  That's even lower than my fasting in the morning!  So, yesterday I took a string cheese to have at like 230p, and I was good when I got home, not going crazy in the fridge, and a shaking mess.  Going to see if it works again today, that might be my answer to the lack of energy in the afternoon...


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Deb, I have that problem in the afternoon, too!  And then I get to my mom's to pick up DS, and I want to eat everything in sight! I'm trying baby tomatoes to see if that helps!

Today is my "start over" day!  I'm going to re-weigh-in at my mom's today.  I've got my little food journaling notebook, and I'm good to go!  The other thing that will help is that DH and my mom are on board this time.  Not that I have to be dependent upon them, but my mom won't just up and make a cake and send home (which I then feel guilty for not eating) if she's doing this too.  Plus, DH helps with the exercise because he goes with me!

Thanks for being the support and motivation, everyone!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

It is super nice to have you all here.  

I need to start my food journal.  I've got plenty of spiral books, so no excuse to not get it done.

I've also made up my mind that if I can convert the flab to lean muscle, I won't stress the numbers so much.  So I'm going to measure the major points of contention and keep track that way too. {thanks Linda for the idea}  If I can get my summer clothes to fit nice, I'm gonna be a happy girl. 

Thanks you guys for being here.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Okey dokey!  I've got a new "start" number--it's 6.5.  Not thrilled with it, but I've got to be honest, I thought it'd be worse!!


----------



## PinballFamily

I'm so glad we're tackling this together, too!

Today - down .5 from last Wednesday.  I'm thrilled - this measly little half a pound!  During the last week, I walked six miles with the dog most days when I had been thinking I'd do two or four.  I took a pass on some sweets when I thought I really wanted them.  It feels good to have support and accountability to help over the humps!  And, oh, will there be humps!

And just got back from walking the dog (2 miles) this a.m.  Early this morning, DH walked to his dentist appointment (just down the street from us) and called me at home as he walked - to say how lovely it was outside with the ice and snow on the trees glittering in the sun and to get outside to see it.   I promptly took the dog out to squeeze a short walk in before the kids' playdates get here.  It is beautiful!


----------



## LindaBabe

ddavis860 said:


> I was good again yesterday... YAY for ME!!
> 
> I have found that at the end of my shift, I have a huge sugar low.  I tested it Monday when I got home and it was in the low 70's.  No wonder I'm exhausted and not able to go work out after work!  That's even lower than my fasting in the morning!  So, yesterday I took a string cheese to have at like 230p, and I was good when I got home, not going crazy in the fridge, and a shaking mess.  Going to see if it works again today, that might be my answer to the lack of energy in the afternoon...



That is REALLY good information!  could you have a cracker or a couple grapes or half a whole wheat minibagel with that?  Also, are you drining sufficient water?  

Also, what did you eat for lunch?  Or, did you not eat lunch?  It could be if you failed to eat lunch, that it has just been too long since your last meal. On the other hand,  I find when I go lower than usual, it directly follows a meal in which I've gone high.   



StitchIsOurHero said:


> Deb, I have that problem in the afternoon, too!  And then I get to my mom's to pick up DS, and I want to eat everything in sight! I'm trying baby tomatoes to see if that helps!
> 
> Today is my "start over" day!  I'm going to re-weigh-in at my mom's today.  I've got my little food journaling notebook, and I'm good to go!  The other thing that will help is that DH and my mom are on board this time.  Not that I have to be dependent upon them, but my mom won't just up and make a cake and send home (which I then feel guilty for not eating) if she's doing this too.  Plus, DH helps with the exercise because he goes with me!
> 
> Thanks for being the support and motivation, everyone!!



GOOD job.  Baby tomatos should help - they have just a tad of sugar in them.  It really does help to have the support of your family.  

It would have been much harder for me if DH had resisted the change.  However, I'm done with guilt.  If someone makes us a cake, I have my 3 bites, dh eats the rest, or it gets tossed.  Period.  It will happen this weekend - we're celebrating our joint birthdays - two couples with bd's within a month.  If the other couple don't take the remains of the cake away with them, and dh doesn't eat it - out it goes!



PinballFamily said:


> I'm so glad we're tackling this together, too!
> 
> Today - down .5 from last Wednesday.  I'm thrilled - this measly little half a pound!  During the last week, I walked six miles with the dog most days when I had been thinking I'd do two or four.  I took a pass on some sweets when I thought I really wanted them.  It feels good to have support and accountability to help over the humps!  And, oh, will there be humps!
> 
> And just got back from walking the dog (2 miles) this a.m.  Early this morning, DH walked to his dentist appointment (just down the street from us) and called me at home as he walked - to say how lovely it was outside with the ice and snow on the trees glittering in the sun and to get outside to see it.   I promptly took the dog out to squeeze a short walk in before the kids' playdates get here.  It is beautiful!



Sounds like a lovely way to exercise!  And good job on the half pound!  MUCH better than up 

Lisa & Buffy, I'm taking the weekend off when we're in Hartford.  Obviously I'll have to attempt to eat right, but no pool, no workout.  I'm sure there's a fitness room in the hotel, too, but the only thing I'll be up for at 10 pm is the hot tub, if there is one.  BTW, did you get your napoleon?  (Want to live vicariously, lol)

Yesterday

Breakfast
Whole wheat flat with sliced turkey and cheese, salad, melon

Lunch
Salad with chicken, homemade dressing

Dinner
Chicken casserole, left over from Monday, green beans, salad

Snack
Cheese stick

Today, 40 minutes pool, 20 minutes cross trainer, 220. 

Glad I'm not invested in having rapid weightloss, because it sure isn't. But even at 2 pounds a month, that's still 24 pounds down in a year. . . . which certainly beats 24 pounds UP.

Happy Day, all!


----------



## New England Eeyore

Yesterday I was stuck in the house all day, so I just ate lean cuisines and cereal, but no treadmill today or yesterday because shoveling was my exercise. 

Deb, I tried your egg breakfast the other day.  Thank you!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OK I'm up 1, ugh. but I have a pity party kind of week. 
However today is a new day!!!

While I am not very religious, I am giving up chocolate for Lent. It's a good a time as any right?
I also started to journal my food today. 

Question about journalling and counting points. I wrote down my yogurt but I only ended up eating 1/2 of it. Do I go back and tweak my journal, leave it, or make a note?


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

make a note


----------



## ddavis860

LindaBabe said:


> That is REALLY good information!  could you have a cracker or a couple grapes or half a whole wheat minibagel with that?  Also, are you drining sufficient water?



Linda-  I can have whatever as a snack, just have to pack it.  Do you think I need a few carbs with it?

Lunch this week has been an arnold select roll toasted(1pt), 2 skinny cow wedges (2pt each) and butternut squash soup (3pt w/ the added milk).  Not high in carbs, right?

Water is hit and miss.  That's one thing about my job,  I can't get my water like I did when I was on evening shift.  But I try to hydrate at lunch, and will have at least 24oz at that time.


----------



## LindaBabe

ddavis860 said:


> Linda-  I can have whatever as a snack, just have to pack it.  Do you think I need a few carbs with it?



That's why I suggested a couple grapes or a cracker - just a wee tad of carbs.  

On the other hand, I'd like to see you have more protein for lunch than a couple skinny cow's.  and maybe some raw veggies?

Today, I ate

Today,

Snack before gym - cheese stick, glass of water

Breakfast
eggs, bacon, whole wheat flat, and salad (hungry)

Lunch
leftover chicken casserole, salad, glass of water

Snack
5 almonds, glass of water

Supper
Homemade pizza with whole wheat crust, homemade sauce from Tuesday, and a ton of veggies, salad, water

1 small piece of dove dark chocolate.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I managed to stay on points today!  YAY!!  And I walked this morning.  Hoping I can keep this up!!  One day at a time. . .

I hope everyone's day was wonderful!


----------



## Lisa

Linda, DH did bring me a Napolean.  We shared it when he got in last night.

I think everyone it doing good with the effort.  That is half the battle, follow thru with the exercise and healthy eating is the other.  Keep up the good work, ladies!!


----------



## ddavis860

I maintained this week.  I was pretty disappointed by the number, but I feel better, so that's a bonus.  And I've been journaling my points, so I'm accountable.  Then this morning I realize there's a *hormonal* reason, and I'll prob see a drop for next week... 

estrogen is a funny thing...  not


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hey!
So Lent started yesterday and in January I gave up MnMs for the cruise and health, in Feb I gave up all soda except when Im at the theater because I just work too hard there and I was going to give it up for Lent and thought God would understand about the theater but yesterday I gave up my nightly snack which is the worst thing I have been probably doing. I eat Goldfish crackers as Im drifting off to sleep! I know its bad but somehow I got into the habit and couldnt seem to break it. If I cant quit the soda and MnM, I can do this , right? I just wont have them in the house and they wont be there to temp me. I can still have a WW ice cream or jello.
My weight stayed the same this week and the kids have been off school so I havnt excerised so I dont know what to expect for next week.
So there's my vent for the week.
I think everyone is doing great just by showing up and trying to be accountable, which I need to do better at.


----------



## Lisa

Rita, I agree, participating with this thread is a great start.  Ladies, remember as you exercise, you are building up muscle which weighs more that fat.  As your muscle builds you will burn off the fat.  Keep up the good work.

I myself do not exercise, I need to work on that.


----------



## LindaBabe

I have to keep reminding myself that muscle weighs more than fat because these long plateaus are really depressing.  I mean I DO feel better, and I HAVE dropped some tonnage, and it WAS almost as slow last year, and my sugar IS under control, so I ought to be just glad for that and not worry when the scale sticks, and not be sad at the things I _choose not _to eat  any more.  WHACK ME, ok?  Just to get my attention.


----------



## ddavis860

I didn't eat as much crab as I thought I would, so saved a few points there.

I have DS18's bday dinner at Hibachi on Saturday, and a pot luck on Sunday...challenges, challenges...


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

DH wanted to go out tonight, and we needed some stuff for DS, so we ended up at Chili's.  I DID choose the chicken (the monterrey which is at least grilled, albeit covered with cheese) over the nachos.  A little success. . .came home and figured the points.  Not TOO bad.  Uses up my "flex" weekly points, but that's ok!


----------



## Lisa

SIOH, I am impressed that you choose a yummy dinner out within your WW points.  Great job!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Day 3, no chocolate. I totally did not realize how much stuff I ate with chocolate in it. Hot chocolate, oreos, ice cream. My oh my! 
So far so good though. 

I need to try to get a workout in today though. I have not been doing that, and I have to.


----------



## LindaBabe

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Day 3, no chocolate. I totally did not realize how much stuff I ate with chocolate in it. Hot chocolate, oreos, ice cream. My oh my!
> So far so good though.
> 
> I need to try to get a workout in today though. I have not been doing that, and I have to.



Good JOB, Buffy!  You can do it!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

LindaBabe said:


> Good JOB, Buffy!  You can do it!



Thanks for cheering me on Linda!! I really really wanted an Oreo last night but I was like, "Damn it, I'm gonna do something and stick to it!" 
Today DS13 had rocky road ice cream and I was only barely tempted to take a smidge but I declined.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

The not eating chocolate is a tough one.  I crave chocolate sometimes.  Like, you better give me that chocolate bar right now mister, bad. 

You are a better dieter than I am Buffy.  I couldn't do it.


----------



## ddavis860

Buffy- Good luck!  I would have a countdown in my siggie for that one!  That's huge!!  Me likie the chocolate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Today is making a big pot of WW zero pt soup.  DH went to the farmers market and bought all kinds of goodies for the soup pot   Also cooking stuff for the week today.  And making cole slaw for the pot luck tomorrow.  

Tonight is Hibachi for DS18's bday celebration... guess if I stay with shrimp and don't eat all my rice I'll be in points...


----------



## morgansmom2000

Deb, did you get your immersion blender for VD?

I'm still in denial, but Princess went to my sister's this week and they found a whole lotta pictures of me from high school graduation and my wedding...Oy, I thought I was "fat" in high school.  I was a little bit of a thing!  I need to put a couple of those on the fridge to motivate me.  And my wedding, oh jeez, I only had one chin and I had clavicles!


----------



## ddavis860

morgansmom2000 said:


> Deb, did you get your immersion blender for VD?
> 
> I'm still in denial, but Princess went to my sister's this week and they found a whole lotta pictures of me from high school graduation and my wedding...Oy, I thought I was "fat" in high school.  I was a little bit of a thing!  I need to put a couple of those on the fridge to motivate me.  And my wedding, oh jeez, I only had one chin and I had clavicles!



Yes!  I did get the immersion blender!  I was so excited... planning on using it today!  

Kids- Ummm, dad got you a blender for valentine's day...and you're good with that?
Me- Yup, I love it!  Can't wait to use it in stuff
Kids- Oh, then it was totally our idea 
Me-  Yeah, right

How about those highschool pics huh?  I had such an inner nasty child talking to me back then...too fat, not as pretty.  I always seemed to be the sidekick to the pretty girls...so I thought.  Well, I look at those pics now and see a totally different person.  And I really wasn't as unfortunate looking as I thought.  I was cute, taller than my friends, very curvy in the *right* places...no wonder I was always the one dancing at the parties   Why didn't I see it back then?

But don't we all still have that inner voice?  That mean one?  The one that chimes in when we look at the scale, or in the mirror?  My word this year is to be kinder...kinder to those around me, but most of all kinder to me.  I have to tell that inner mean girl to shut up, and build myself up from the inside out.  It is working...but I still hear her... "look at that scale...you are bad."  I keep telling myself I'm not *bad*... *Bad* people do bad things, I just like to eat...eating is positive, keeps you alive and stuff.  And my wrinkles aren't *bad*, they show that I'm a happy person...I have "laugh lines" not crow's feet...

It's all in the slant you put on it...right?


----------



## LindaBabe

ddavis860 said:


> Yes!  I did get the immersion blender!  I was so excited... planning on using it today!
> 
> Kids- Ummm, dad got you a blender for valentine's day...and you're good with that?
> Me- Yup, I love it!  Can't wait to use it in stuff
> Kids- Oh, then it was totally our idea
> Me-  Yeah, right
> 
> How about those highschool pics huh?  I had such an inner nasty child talking to me back then...too fat, not as pretty.  I always seemed to be the sidekick to the pretty girls...so I thought.  Well, I look at those pics now and see a totally different person.  And I really wasn't as unfortunate looking as I thought.  I was cute, taller than my friends, very curvy in the *right* places...no wonder I was always the one dancing at the parties   Why didn't I see it back then?
> 
> But don't we all still have that inner voice?  That mean one?  The one that chimes in when we look at the scale, or in the mirror?  My word this year is to be kinder...kinder to those around me, but most of all kinder to me.  I have to tell that inner mean girl to shut up, and build myself up from the inside out.  It is working...but I still hear her... "look at that scale...you are bad."  I keep telling myself I'm not *bad*... *Bad* people do bad things, I just like to eat...eating is positive, keeps you alive and stuff.  And my wrinkles aren't *bad*, they show that I'm a happy person...I have "laugh lines" not crow's feet...
> 
> It's all in the slant you put on it...right?



AMEN, Sista!  

Just read an article on silencing that inner voice - TALK back to it!  Was it Geneen Roth in good housekeeping?  She's the 'eating' counselor person.


----------



## morgansmom2000

My inner voice sounded like the cheerleaders in high school.  Who, I must say, were not all that thin either.  I didn't have the "right" clothes, or the "right" car, my hair wasn't "perfect" etc.  But, I really was pretty (and still am!), and I wasn't anywhere near "fat."  

My inner voice now sounds like a tired old me.  Gotta get a younger voice in there


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I've got a pretty mean inner voice too.  I was always the side kick too.  Looking back, I was pretty hot.  How did I not know?  Now, I'm finally looking my age and that is not such a good thing.  I always looked younger than I was.  Not sure who hit me with old lady stick, but when I find out, they are in big trouble.

Went to IHOP with Little Bit this morning.  Ate my scrambled egg, one sausage link, just enough pancakes to be full (about one whole one I think) and had fresh fruit instead of hash browns.  I am still full.  I'll be doing a big salad for dinner.

Not sure how many points that would be, but as long as I stay away from the snack drawer, I should be good calorie wise today.

Still need to exercise.  I don't think shopping all morning counts.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

morgansmom2000 said:


> Deb, did you get your immersion blender for VD?
> 
> I'm still in denial, but Princess went to my sister's this week and they found a whole lotta pictures of me from high school graduation and my wedding...Oy, I thought I was "fat" in high school.  I was a little bit of a thing!  I need to put a couple of those on the fridge to motivate me.  And my wedding, oh jeez, I only had one chin and I had clavicles!



I was hot when I got married, but then again I was 19 too. I'm not 19 anymore!!! 

my inner voice is my sabatoger.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I keep looking at the pictures, I was hot!  Not curvy hot, but adorable hot!


----------



## LindaBabe

I suppose I was hot at 19 too, but I'm Happier NOW.  Now, that I don't need anyone's approval.  Now, that i'm comfortable in my own (substantial) skin.  Now that all the angst and insecurities of youth and even middle age have faded away.  Now, when sometimes I feel older than dirt and sometimes I look it, lol.  

BE SILENT all you evil inner voices!  (Unless you come bearing sweet words of praise or encouragement for my peeps and me!)


----------



## ddavis860

LindaBabe said:


> I suppose I was hot at 19 too, but I'm Happier NOW.  Now, that I don't need anyone's approval.  Now, that i'm comfortable in my own (substantial) skin.  Now that all the angst and insecurities of youth and even middle age have faded away.  Now, when sometimes I feel older than dirt and sometimes I look it, lol.
> 
> BE SILENT all you evil inner voices!  (Unless you come bearing sweet words of praise or encouragement for my peeps and me!)



My dear Grammie always said "You can't put an old head on young shoulders"  So true...  

I have to agree, I'm happier now too.


----------



## Lisa

Clavicles?! What are those? I don't think I've ever seen mine.

I am much more comfortable with myself now than I was as a teenager.  Peer pressure for teenagers is horrid, and I think it has gotten worse.

Everyone is doing great on the healthy eating.  Are you noticing a difference on how you feel? More energy? an overall sense of feeling better?


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

No! 

But I've not been at it long enough to notice a difference yet.  I'm still waiting for the exercise high to kick in.  When does that happen?


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I can definitely tell a difference in my energy level on a morning when I use the treadmill, as opposed to a morning when I don't.  I'm much, much less sluggish, and also more positive on a morning when I use the treadmill!!

As for the healthy eating, welll. . . .somedays it goes well, and somedays it doesn't!

I agree with what everyone has said about the inner voice.  Mine (like i'm sure everyone's is) chimes in on EVERYTHING.  My work at work, the state of the housecleaning, being a wife, being a mom, whatever!!  Even my actual mom says, "hellllllooooo, you are WAYYY too hard on yourself!!"  Got to deal with that!!  However, I will definitely say that while I'm not as skinny as I was when I was a teenager, I am definitely happier with myself now!


----------



## LindaBabe

AlexWyattMommy said:


> No!
> 
> But I've not been at it long enough to notice a difference yet.  I'm still waiting for the exercise high to kick in.  When does that happen?



Hasn't kicked in for me yet - but I must say, I do feel better the days I exercise.



StitchIsOurHero said:


> I can definitely tell a difference in my energy level on a morning when I use the treadmill, as opposed to a morning when I don't.  I'm much, much less sluggish, and also more positive on a morning when I use the treadmill!!
> 
> *As for the healthy eating, welll. . . .somedays it goes well, and somedays it doesn't!*
> I agree with what everyone has said about the inner voice.  Mine (like i'm sure everyone's is) chimes in on EVERYTHING.  My work at work, the state of the housecleaning, being a wife, being a mom, whatever!!  Even my actual mom says, "hellllllooooo, you are WAYYY too hard on yourself!!"  Got to deal with that!!  However, I will definitely say that while I'm not as skinny as I was when I was a teenager, I am definitely happier with myself now!



Ayuh.  Today was one of those days.   I did really fine up eating and drinking water until dinner.  I even did fine AT dinner.  THEN came the birthday cake - one of the women brought a carrot cake.  With icing.  I didn't stop at 3 bites.  I didn't stop at 6 bites  I ate the whole PIECE. 
Of course it shot my sugar.  Oh well.

Tomorrow is also a day.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Oh and I was happier at 19 then I am now. I was all that and a bag of chips. Now I'm pushing 40, 4 kids, fat, lazy, my hair is falling out. 

Now I'm just the bag of chips and they aren't even the baked kind!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

It's okay Linda.  For your penance, you must do 2 Sit-Ups and 3 Push-Ups and remember that tomorrow is another day.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Oh and I was happier at 19 then I am now. I was all that and a bag of chips. Now I'm pushing 40, 4 kids, fat, lazy, my hair is falling out.
> 
> Now I'm just the bag of chips and they aren't even the baked kind!!


----------



## ddavis860

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Oh and I was happier at 19 then I am now. I was all that and a bag of chips. Now I'm pushing 40, 4 kids, fat, lazy, my hair is falling out.
> 
> Now I'm just the bag of chips and they aren't even the baked kind!!





With 4 kids, I don't think you are lazy... I think you are TIRED!


----------



## ddavis860

Today is my weigh-in...

My number is 2

I'm down 3


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Way to kick it, Deb!!


----------



## LindaBabe

ddavis860 said:


> Today is my weigh-in...
> 
> My number is 2
> 
> I'm down 3



YEAH DEB!  you must be happy with that!

Goals for today.
Good workout at the gym.
Only healthy food, no treats and don't even THINK about the cake.
Lots of water - I read 1/2 your weight in ounces.  That jives pretty well with my previous calculation.


Happy Day, All!


----------



## joyah

good job deb!!  I'm almost afraid of the scale for tomorrow!!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Great job Deb!

I'm thinking the scale isn't going to be my friend tomorrow either.   But that is okay, I have another week to keep trying.


----------



## rlovew

Good Job Deb- I don't look forward to my weigh in tomorrow. I have been bad about exercising and eating this week and have seen the difference on the scale each day yet not done anything different. I am determined to actually pull myself out of my funk and get to work on everything this week.

Rebecca


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Ok, did my weigh-in this morning!  We ate fast food on Saturday night and yesterday for lunch, but I'm still down to 5.5 as my last number (or down 1).  DH is out of town this week, so I'll probably end up eating better!  Hoping it'll go down more, but at least it's in the right direction!!


----------



## joyah

great job Brooke!!


----------



## ddavis860

That's GREAT Brooke!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Any weight loss is a good loss.  Way to go SIOH!


----------



## LindaBabe

219.5 down 2.5 on the year.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Linda


----------



## Lisa

Some days are harder than others, don't get discouraged.  Take a deep breath, say "I can do this", and regroup sooner rather than later.

Great job Deb, Brooke, and Linda.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I was a bad, bad girl. Target had peeps out today. Needless to say I didn't eat just one. Although the pink ones are gross so I didn't eat any of those!


----------



## Lisa

Next time only buy the pink ones.

I love my Peeps,  but can't stand peeps candy.


----------



## ddavis860

Good luck everyone who is weighing in today!!

I made some WW zero points soup last weekend.  It really did curb that crazy grazing feeling I have when I come home from work... I think that might be a plan...


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I lost more than I thought I would.

My new number is 9.6 in a down direction. 

It is totally due to not snacking on crappy items and sticking to the rice cakes or a small piece of cheese.

PS- finally joined the sparkpeople today


----------



## rlovew

Good Morning!
Congrats on the wieght loss.

I am at 1.0- same as last week, surprisingly enough as I have been bad about snacking and not done my exercise.

Rebecca


----------



## joyah

the scale god liked me this am.  my new number is 4.5 down 1 more pound.  I have NOT been good about the exercise fitting it in where I can so this is almost totally just by eating better foods.  I cheated this weekend with my scrap too.


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

I'm at 9 this week, down .5!!  Very slow & steady!!!


----------



## LindaBabe

GREAT JOB everyone!  

ANYTHING that is holding or downward is better than UP!  I think just being mindful of what we put in our mouths is a help, because if we THINK about eating something we shouldn't, we usually don't, ykwim?

Ate very healthy yesterday - you don't want the long boring list again, do you?  Goal - DO the same today, and more water.  Went to the gym and pool - less in the gym but different stuff than yesterday.  (not confused, weight lifting)

 After that dress came, it was sure fire winner that I MUST do something about these upper arms, because it doesn't have ONE OUNCE of fabric to hide them.  nothing.  bare for the world to see.  I haven't gone bare armed since 1973

We can do it yes we CAN

Happy day, all!


----------



## ddavis860

DH cooked again last night, so not sure if I stayed on points.

Wednesday and Thursday work has these amazing soups, and I usually splurge and buy instead of brown bag on those days.  So I looked the names up online...and they are Cambells soups for restaurants!  Who knew    I have all the info I need to get the point value.  This is not such a great thing at the moment though... today's soup is like 14pts for 8oz serving


----------



## morgansmom2000

I heart soup!  Which ones are they, Deb?


----------



## PinballFamily

Down .5 again this week.  (Thought I'd actually go up a bit, thanks to the handfuls of chocolate chips I've been nervously grabbing as we've awaited the mail during the past week...)

Whew!  So, starting number a few weeks ago was at a 5, now at a 2.  Hope the slow and steady progress continues and that there isn't one of those nasty and seemingly endless plateaus in my future...!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Those plateaus are bad.  I get them with my hair growth too.  Weird huh?


----------



## MazdaUK

Still staying off the scales, but my trousers fit (the ones I wanted to wear today - I haven't tried all of them as I don't want to know all the answers) despite a naughty week in Belgium with Leffe, french bread, cheese etc. But I was good - no snacking! Maybe I should have pain au chocolate every day as I went right through to lunch on that. Or maybe I should give up work, as I've had a banana, apple, ww yoghurt and a (home made) tuna mayo sandwich - OK so far? PLUS 3 tiny brownie bites and 3 small bickies I brought in because it was my birthday.

pasta tonight so I need to go easy on the parmesan.


----------



## Arizona Rita

I think my scale must be broken because it has sid the same number for the past 6 months!!
Yesterday was one of those bad days but the scale stayed the same. I must be doing something right tho because Ive been pushing for 3 miles in just over an hour and it seems to be coming a bit easier.
Peeps? LOVE peeps! how amny pts are they?


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I bought a box of Weight Watchers desserts.  I got the lemon cake things.  They look like Zingers/Hostess twinkie things.  Said 80 calories.  I'm down with that.

Oh my goodness.  I just opened the box to have a snack.  These things are no bigger than my finger.  Seriously.  That must be why they are so few in calories.  Thought I was going to split and save half for later.


----------



## LindaBabe

AlexWyattMommy said:


> I bought a box of Weight Watchers desserts.  I got the lemon cake things.  They look like Zingers/Hostess twinkie things.  Said 80 calories.  I'm down with that.
> 
> Oh my goodness.  I just opened the box to have a snack.  These things are no bigger than my finger.  Seriously.  That must be why they are so few in calories.  Thought I was going to split and save half for later.



Yup - that's how they make the calories so small.  You know those little packets of chips from vending machines?  THAT's 2 SERVINGS!  And pasta!  MAzda - you're better off watching the pasta than the parm - do you know how LITTLE two ounces of pasta is?  Not enough to fill a hollow tooth!


----------



## morgansmom2000

AlexWyattMommy said:


> I bought a box of Weight Watchers desserts.  I got the lemon cake things.  They look like Zingers/Hostess twinkie things.  Said 80 calories.  I'm down with that.
> 
> Oh my goodness.  I just opened the box to have a snack.  These things are no bigger than my finger.  Seriously.  That must be why they are so few in calories.  Thought I was going to split and save half for later.



Next time, go for the Hostess 100 calorie packs.  3 mini (yes very mini) twinkies, cupcakes, or whatnot for 100 calories.  It "feels" like more because there are 3, and they are still generally only 2 points


----------



## MazdaUK

I have 3 1/2 ounces - I know, 5 points! But then I'm full and not picking. But I love parm and the loust 1T WW allow barely makes an impression

As it turned out, we didn't have pasta as MIL had brought over meatloaf for the boys and there was plenty for 4, with mash and spinach sauce

I sometimes have ww meals - yup, tiny! I find the lasagnes (the chicken one and the meat one) are OK, the mac n cheese not bad, and the cottage pie OK but the rest are too tiny.

ETA we just had WellWoman screening at work and my BP was 140/85  On MOnday (this week) It was 110/85 - my work is obviously too stressy! AND my cholesterol was up so I need to go and have a test (although the good C was quite high so its not as bad as it sounds). I need a new job!


----------



## Arizona Rita

My WW leader actually told us why bother with those little things! Eat something that will fill you up even if its an extra ww ice cream bar because its more filling and at one pt each, ok, just dont make a habit of it.

Bamb, I stayed the same this week, but my tops are fitting better.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I just wanted to say thank you to you all for helping me keep to this exercise.
I am now comfortable doing 20 - 25 minutes a day.  Broken up of course.  I am making healthy choices with my food and not freaking out when I pick a not so great choice.  Like the 2 slices of pizza with cheese, mushrooms, onions and spinach with garlic butter instead of red sauce.   But, boy was it good. 

Starting a new month tomorrow of healthy choices.


----------



## ddavis860

Weigh in tomorrow... I was pretty good over the weekend, so I hope the scale agrees.

I wore a top today that I wore at Christmas, and it is kinda big.  I love it, so I have to take it in a bit I guess


----------



## Lisa

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Starting a new month tomorrow of healthy choices.



What a great way to look at it!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm starting over. After seeing Linda yesterday and today I'm re-motivated to get my butt in gear. 

Now if the weather would just cooperate. I'm itching to walk.


----------



## LindaBabe

GOOD JOB, DEBBIE!  Isn't if FUN to see things a little loose?

And good for you AWM!  That's how marathons are run - one step at a time.  or in our case one day - one week - one month.  or even, some days minute by minute.

This weekend, I went to the scrapbooking crop as Buffy and Lisa.  It was a lot easier to plan for than the crop I attended two weeks after diagnosis.  

  Crops are well known for three things - scrapping, chatting, and FOOD, none of it good for us.  I took a cooler with meatloaf, grilled chicken, veggies & dip, deviled eggs, apples and cheese, and a low carb no sugar coffee cake. Lisa had donuts, bagels, and ordered a 4 foot grinder.  Another woman baked cookies and brownies, and an antipasta baked crusty thing.  

How did I do?  eh.  Well, the coffee cake was a hit with everybody - and totally disappeared.  A small piece of the antipasta shot my sugar and said "don't eat any more of me, I'm yummy but dangerous!"  I took the filling out of my piece of the sub and put it on a whole wheat flat.  It was hard throwing that nice big Italian bread away, but eating it wasn't worth the price.  

Over the course of the weekend, I had 3 small italian almond cookies, but I avoided the vendor of home made donuts, and ice cream sundaes.  On the whole, I'd give myself an A or A-.  I stuck with my eating plan 90% of the time except for the cookies.  The antipasta was a learning experience - I probably should have known better.


 Here's a piece from Margrette Fletcher, Registered Dietician, that I thought sounded quite sensible.


> Five ways to take care of your diabetes


  OR YOUR BODY, if you arent diabetic





> 1.  Try to eat meals that have 3 colors and 3 textures - foods that are colorful are high in vitamins and other nutrients.  Also eating foods that have a different look, feel, crunch, and taste makes meals more enjoyable.
> 2.  Think about fueling your boady much as you think of fueling a car, only in calories per hour.  If you have a 200 calorie lunch, your tank will be empty in about two hours and you will be hungry again.  Aim for eating enough calories to keep your boddy running efficiently.  Don't run out of gas (calories) and don't overload.
> 3.   Give yourself the gift of time.  Take enough time to thoughtully slelect, cook, taste and enjoy what you are eating.
> 4.  Notice your hunger before you eat.  Take a minute before your next meal or snack, and ask yourself "Am I hungry?"  Considering this simple question can tell you whether your desire to eat is physical or triggered by something else.
> 5.  Aim for consistency, not perfection.  Make a consistent effor to eat well, rather than striving to have a "perfect" diet.



I thought you did GREAT in the face of temptation, Buffy!  I SAW you choose a whole wheat flat instead of that nice Italian bread and silently applauded you.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

LindaBabe said:


> I thought you did GREAT in the face of temptation, Buffy!  I SAW you choose a whole wheat flat instead of that nice Italian bread and silently applauded you.



thanks! I did avoid the brownies but not Diana's cookies those were awesome!!! I had 2 sodas but chucked 1/2 of both the rest of the time I had water. And I did break my no chocolate rule to have a hot chocolate from Dunkin but there was no Starbucks near by and I wanted something warm.

I also didn't eat the chocolate hearts. I snacked on grapes mostly, good choice to the girls that brought those. I really liked those flat breads, I like to eat bread alone but no so much on sandwiches. I think I'm going to run out and get some tomorrow. 

Over all I did well. And we even got a few laps in around the huge building. I still say next time I should bring roller skates. LOL


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Ok, I'm not down much, but I'm still happy!!  I did NOT eat well this weekend, and I drank a bunch of fast food sweet teas, but I'm still down .5!!!

So, my last digit now is 5.0.  YAY!!!  I'm in the "get serious" mode now, so I'm hoping for a bigger drop next week!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

SIOH 

Fast food sweet tea is a killer for me to.  I have make an extreme effort to not pull into a drive thru and get one.


----------



## hopemax

I haven't posted since my original post.  I didn't describe my healthy eating plan, before, so I'll explain it now, as I describe my progress.  I had 3 things I was focusing on

1.  Go back to no soda.  I did really well on this step.  I had a soda with the opening ceremonies, which I listed on my allowable list in the first post.  And I had a soda with the closing ceremonies, last night.

2.  No grazing/snacking in between meals. If I was actually hungry, choose a healthy snack. I did really well with this one the first week or so.  Then the monthly visitor came, and I turned into this crazy cookie monster type person .  Between 3-5 PM is the hardest part for me

3.  Back off the sweets.  Again, first week was good.  The biggest problem here, is DH.  He likes having dessert as much as I do, and I let him talk me into stuff.  Or I talk him into stuff.  At the moment, he has girl scout cookies (ones, I don't like, thank goodness), so if I can get back on track now, he can fend for himself.  Hopefully!

So like others, this week, I recommit myself.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

My goal is to end the month with a full week of 30 minutes of elliptical, broken down during the day.

To have my weight at 5.0 last number.

To fit into my none stretchy jeans.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Just got back from WW and Im down another 1.something so ttl for last month was 5!! My new ending number is 7. And I dont know if I mentioned this but I walk on the treadmill and up to 3 miles in an hour.
We dont have any theater this month so Im hoping to do really good because all of the temptations wont be there and I was allowing myself to have soda there so maybe I can go soda free.
Everyone is doing so good! and even if you dont think you are, just by coming here you still are because at least you have the desire!
Hang in everyone!


----------



## LindaBabe

YEAH Rita!  YEAH Hope!  GOOD _definitive_ goal setting AWM!  

Buffy, change takes time - baby steps 


No gym this morning - I slept 10 hours last night (miricle) so got up too late - but did do three loads of clothes with the up and down the stairs, as well as putting everything away from trip and more up and down the stairs.  I should do that boxing video too - maybe later.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I am still at 9.6.  But that's okay.  I don't want big numbers, because then the skin doesn't keep up.


----------



## rlovew

I am up this week to 2.5. I started yesterday getting a chart together to chart my goals so I think with that I will be better- the big thing is these meetings at church almost dfaily with tons of snacks in the evening. I need to start bringing low calorie snacks or just nibbling on a couple of crackers. I also need to get on the ball with exercise.

Rebecca


----------



## joyah

Well it went better than I thought.  My new number is a 4 so down .5.  It was a bad snack weekend too, need to get control of that monthly munchies I call them.

Way to go ladies, Rebecca don't worry abt it I will have those weeks too.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

That is not a bad up Rebecca.  I would think +- 1.5 pretty normal for an ebb and flow.  Especially for the monthly cycle we are subjected to as women.  Next week will be my week to keep an extra watch on emotional/psychological eating.  I need to get the chocolate out of the house.

I like the chart idea.  May I borrow it?


----------



## morgansmom2000

Well, I went back to Weight Watchers last night.  Hooboy, I've never ever been this size before, not even pregnant.  My starting number is 1.5.  I did a bit of sensible shopping on Sunday, so we have fruit and veggies in the house.  I have to go pick up something to cook for dinner tonight, but we should be okay.  May just be sandwiches, since the science fair is tonight, but it is what it is.


----------



## rlovew

Sure- I just use microsoft excell and make a liost of daily to do thing- since I break my biking up into 10 minute increments I have 3 of those on the chart and I put soup or salad for lunch- I also add in a few of my other chores and then I put dates across. I think I have about 18 things on the list for this half of the month. As I finish each 1 during the day then I get to check it off- my goal is to check off at least 10 each day.

Really I needed an up to motivate myself well- the last 3 weeks I have been bad except for the day before weigh in and have stayed the same weight- I know I can do better but I have toi do it. I have a plan and will work on it now.

Rebecca


----------



## MazdaUK

I've decided I need to lose 14lbs - I still won't be skinny but that should help me fit more of my clothes.Basically becasuse if I put on another oz I'll be an extra 2 WW points a day, and I've never been that heavy (except preganant, and I don't think I quite hit this level even then )

My goals:

Max 1 galss wine with a meal, at least 2 days with none

Only 3 potatoes with a roast

More veg adn salad

cut cheese to a minimum (I LOVE cheese)

walk more - go out even if I don't need to.


----------



## ddavis860

morgansmom2000 said:


> Well, I went back to Weight Watchers last night.  Hooboy, I've never ever been this size before, not even pregnant.  My starting number is 1.5.  I did a bit of sensible shopping on Sunday, so we have fruit and veggies in the house.  I have to go pick up something to cook for dinner tonight, but we should be okay.  May just be sandwiches, since the science fair is tonight, but it is what it is.



  Good for you!!  I think keeping that food journal really helps.

I'm trying to work the points thing, and stay away from refined carbs at the same time.  It's actually working for me... just really slowly... might be my metabolism, and the fact that I really haven't been exercising...


----------



## ddavis860

I'm down 1.

Which is like not losing a thing to me, but my clothes are fitting different, so something is happening.  AND it's supposed to be a bit warmer by the weekend, so I'm going to get the choc lab on a leash and go for a walk


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm a lifetime member at WW, so I know what to do, it's just doing it.  I was very down about the number, but at least I'm doing something about it now.

We had spinach and mushroom omelets (eggbeaters) and NEW bagel thins for dinner!  OMG, so good and only 1 point a piece!  I'm not *hungry*, but I do have a bit of a headache.

I've got skinny cow bars (2 points) for after the science fair and 3 points left


----------



## LindaBabe

Hello everyone!

I've been reading, so I haven't been here much, sorry.  

IF you're serious about wanting to lose weight and keep it off and lead a health life forevermore, even if you're not into "low carb", may I recommend reading *"Living the Low Carb Life"* by Jonny Bowden.  Chapter 3, where they talk about the low carb diets was the least interesting, but the rest of the book, I found fascinating.  It has given me plenty of food for thought to chew on!

The author specifically mentioned two things that I've seen in here recently that people are bothered with - cravings at times of the month, and PCO.  

As a scientist, I can say that I was impressed with the thoroughness of this author's research of the literature and the clarity of the explainations.  Very often, books that try to explain the science behind something for the layperson are so much gobbledygook.  This was amazingly clear.

Today, I went for a brisk walk, instead of the gym.  About the distance of from the farthest buses to secruity at MK - it was pretty chilly and by the time I got home the lungs were burning and my hips and back hurt.  Tomorrow, I'm going back to the gym and pool - it's easier!

Today, I ate
Breakfast
1/2 cup melon
3 bacon
2 eggs
1 whole wheat flat

Lunch
Chicken Salad
veggies with dressing
the small half of a cranberry muffin

Supper 
The rest of the chicken salad
the other half of the veggies
1 whole wheat mini bagel with cheese

Snack 
5 almonds
piece of cheese.

May we all Sleep well tonight, and make good choices tomorrow.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Linda, what do you put in your chicken salad?  I always made mine with mayo, but I'm pretty sure I want to stay away from that.


----------



## Lisa

I want Girl Scout Samoa cookies, and I want them now!!!!!

Thank goodness none are in the pantry or they would be gone!  

Off to swig my water.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Good morning, everyone!!  Keep up the awesome work!  Rebecca--I like your chart idea!

We can do this, ladies!!!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

I stayed the same this week which I'm happy about considering last week consisted of girl scout cookies and potato chips!  Not a healthy eating week!!!!  This week will be a better week!


----------



## MazdaUK

Even low fat mayo has fat, fat free yoghurt is recommended as an alternative, or a fat-free dressing.

I was down 3 this morning - amazing the differnece weighing yourself in your nightie before breakfast rather than after lunch in work clothes


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Naked is even better.


----------



## MazdaUK

Its only a T-shirt, and as our garage (where I hide the scales) registers "safe fridge temperature"  I'll swallow the extra ounces


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

That is pretty darn cold Mazda.  I take the hit with the few ounces too.


----------



## LindaBabe

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Linda, what do you put in your chicken salad?  I always made mine with mayo, but I'm pretty sure I want to stay away from that.



I think it had mayo in it, but I didn't make it - we ate lunch at Sutton's in Lake George, after a visit to Oscar's Smoke House in Warrensburg. It was very good.  (I'm not among those who think fat is bad, so I'll eat my mayo, thank you)

Good workout this am at the gym - I changed up my routine a bit - instead of30 minutes plodding at level 7 on the cross trainer, I did 10 minutes at level 6 going intervals of 2 minutes at 80, 30 seconds at 100 - that was enough to get me breathing hard and coughing, so I was maxed.  Then hand weights, abs, back extensions, thighs 30 reps each. Then 40 minutes in the pool 50 reps each exercise and still had time to swim a bit.  
When I started, I could barely do 15 reps of each in half an hour and then went home and slept for 2 hours.  So, albeit slowly, clearly, progress is being made.  If _I _can do it, YOU CAN TOO!  BABY STEPS!


----------



## Lisa

If you go back to the first page, you can see the tracking of how we have been doing, it's impressive!!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I haven't weighed myself in a while, to busy doing other things. 

Must get back on track for the DC trip with the 8th grade. Don't want to look like a fat slob in the photos!!! LOL


----------



## LindaBabe

Good Morning, Everyone!

Yesterday, I ate
Snack (before gym)
1/2 wwh mini bagel with 1 T pb

Breakfast
slice of melon
3 bacon
2 egg mushroom omlet
2 pieces of that really skinny black pumpernickel (28 carbs)

Lunch
Salad with feta and olives
1/2 a full sugar, full fat, white flour cranberry muffin 

Snack
1/2 apple
chunk of store cheese

Supper
Smoked pork chop
1/2 cup mixed brown rice and couscous (because there wasn't enough rice)
1 cup of broccoli

Snack at bedtime
a sugarfree cough drop - because i'd been coughing so much my back hurt

Did I post about the gym?  My memory is so short.  Oh, yes.  I did.  Well, I won't chew my cabbage twice 

YOU CAN DO IT!

Happy day, all!


----------



## PinballFamily

With all of yesterday's craziness, I forgot to weigh and post!  Result: No change from last week. 

(I suppose that's good, considering all the "prescription chocolate chips" I was eating by the handful as I pored over DSs testing results...!)  I'll be better this week.

Also, thanks for the page one summary - but could you add my 2/11/10 results; 2 lbs. down!   Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Lisa

Pam, I am sure I will be in the same boat this week.  It will be amazing if I don't gain ten pounds with all the stress that has been going on.


----------



## LindaBabe

Nothing healthy happened here today, and I have no recollection of what I ate yesterday - oh, yeah, salmon and asparagus for dinner, because I had asparagus omlet for breakfast today.  Scale hit 218.5 several days this week, so I think it's probably a good number.  I'm happy.


----------



## ddavis860

Boy, today I blew it.  Went to Fat Tuna at the beach and ate "Mike's Waffles" which is basicly waffle cut tatoes, with crab, shrimp, and cheese on them.  OMG...sooo good with the Chipolte dip... But I was with my DH and we were having such a nice day  Did I mention the margarita?

But I'm not doing the points, just starting again tomorrow...


----------



## Lisa

And darling, you ruk maaarvelous!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

If we don't give ourselves permission to eat the stuff we like every once and while, we are going be miserable and never stay with this for the long haul.  It's about making choices that are right and healthy and maybe not both at the same time. 

I'm not going to stop living because I want to be healthy.  I need to find that balance of eating mostly good for me health wise and a few good for me spiritually/emotionally wise.

I'll get there.


----------



## rlovew

Yep, I have been good about exercising all week and good about eating for a few days now but I know Sunday I am going out to a big event with all kinds of junk to eat so I will allow myself to eat a little of the junk.

Rebecca


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

AlexWyattMommy said:


> If we don't give ourselves permission to eat the stuff we like every once and while, we are going be miserable and never stay with this for the long haul.  It's about making choices that are right and healthy and maybe not both at the same time.
> 
> I'm not going to stop living because I want to be healthy.  I need to find that balance of eating mostly good for me health wise and a few good for me spiritually/emotionally wise.
> 
> I'll get there.



AMEN!!!!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

My boys had egg beaters, low fat cheese and diced low sodium ham on 100 calorie english muffins and loved every bite.   They really were pretty good and I don't miss the cholesterol at all.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I had eggbeaters and a slice of cheese on a Thomas' Bagel Thin.  3 points for a filling breakfast (probably less than 3, I don't think there was a half cup of eggbeaters left)!


----------



## LindaBabe

AlexWyattMommy said:


> If we don't give ourselves permission to eat the stuff we like every once and while, we are going be miserable and never stay with this for the long haul.  It's about making choices that are right and healthy and maybe not both at the same time.
> 
> I'm not going to stop living because I want to be healthy.  I need to find that balance of eating mostly good for me health wise and a few good for me spiritually/emotionally wise.
> 
> I'll get there.



ABSOLUTELY!  You just have to choose, and plan for, your treats.  And unfortunately, I had lulled myself into thinking a 'treat' with every meal was ok.  it wasn't.  Not even a 'treat' every day.  But I *will* have that Lindt ball occasionally.  And one or two (or 3!) of Diana's great almond cookies during the course of a weekend.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

morgansmom2000 said:


> I had eggbeaters and a slice of cheese on a Thomas' Bagel Thin.  3 points for a filling breakfast (probably less than 3, I don't think there was a half cup of eggbeaters left)!



We have the Thomas' GoodStart english muffins. 

Sam's has the 4 pack of real Eggbeaters for $7.98.
They also have pre-portioned Philly cream cheese.  They are 80 calories a tube.  Makes it much easier to portion control.   SparksPeople allows 101 calories for the cream cheese.


PS-Thank you Deb.  The SparksPeople has really helped me with my food ideas and keeping track of calories consumed and spent with exercise.


----------



## MazdaUK

What are eggbeaters? we don't have them.

I'm down another 3.5 

I saw an article in the paper that said poeple who drink alcohol moderately (less than 15 units per week for women) put on less weight than teetotallers, that wine is associated with least weight gain and beer with more - the report concluded the link between alcohol and weight gain was not proven and very complex (they think the liver adapts to convert alcohol into heat, not fat). 

So I had a very nice glass of wine with my lunch and one more to stop me gaining weight

Fritata (baked) and salad tonight


----------



## morgansmom2000

Eggbeaters are real eggs, without cholesterol.  1/2 cup of Eggbeaters = 1 pt on WW.  Eggbeaters.

It's simply gorgeous here today!  Yesterday as well.  We went for a short walk (my ankle still aches) and we will again today!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

It's really pretty here today too.  I just wish we had sidewalks.  The sides of the  roads are just too mushy to walk on and on the road is not safe.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I live a minute and a half from this.  Upper Charles Trail


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I'm such a dork.  I live less than 5 minutes from our bike trail.  I just never think to go there by myself.  I could never handle both dogs and I can't leave one home alone.  That would be so horrible to come home to that sight.


----------



## LindaBabe

morgansmom2000 said:


> I live a minute and a half from this.  Upper Charles Trail



Oh, wow!  That's NICE!



AlexWyattMommy said:


> I'm such a dork.  I live less than 5 minutes from our bike trail.  I just never think to go there by myself.  I could never handle both dogs and I can't leave one home alone.  That would be so horrible to come home to that sight.




Could you on a divide single leash?  Or are they just too strong for you?  Maybe go without either of them?

Still not feeling well and off the fodder, but oh well.   Maybe tomorrow. 

You're going to get tired of hearing me say what I read, but here's another one.  Did I say this already?  AND I just read it a second place today.  To vary the rate during your cardio exercise - say 2 minutes at normal pace 30 seconds faster and then back to normal, or whatever.  The marathon girls call it 'interval training' and supposedly a shorter work out done  at varying rates do more for weight loss than longer times at a steady pace.  I can't WAIT to get back to the gym.   Did I really say that?


----------



## morgansmom2000

It's a nice path.  Morgan got her bike out and rode, just have to remind her of not getting too far ahead of us.  Lots and lots of people out there, you can tell it's the first nice weekend in a while


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I have Huskies.  They are meant for pulling.  I need a few nice days in a row for the road to dry out so I can retrain them to the leash.


So if I do the interval training, do I need to keep to the same time or can I shorten it some while breaking myself into it?


----------



## New England Eeyore

LindaBabe said:


> You're going to get tired of hearing me say what I read, but here's another one.  Did I say this already?  AND I just read it a second place today.  To vary the rate during your cardio exercise - say 2 minutes at normal pace 30 seconds faster and then back to normal, or whatever.  The marathon girls call it 'interval training' and supposedly a shorter work out done  at varying rates do more for weight loss than longer times at a steady pace.  I can't WAIT to get back to the gym.   Did I really say that?



My Dad is a fitness nut and he's my "personal trainer." The first thing he taught me was intervals. That's how you get "fit." (By the way, have you read this one Linda - an older one but still helpful - "Fit or Fat" by Covert Bailey?) It really does work. I found the more often I incorporated intervals into the workout (either by speed or incline on the treadmill - both will work) the faster I would raise my base workout levels. My incline base is pretty high now, so my intervals are usually running - usually only for 30 seconds at a time, but I'm still pretty happy with that. 

AWM - try to keep to the same time, even if you decrease your intensity to a little lower than your normal after the intervals at first to recover.


----------



## funkychunkymonkey

Am I too late to join in?
In high school I was 120. Now I gained some junk in the trunk and am very unhappy. I want to get back into my two peice OH heck, My one peice even by summer. Im looking to loose 15 or so pounds


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Never too late to join in. 
Pick a day to be your weigh in, post the last digit here and Lisa keeps track for us. 

Thank you Lisa. 

Okay, Deb.  I'll give it a try tomorrow.  I will probably do my 10 minutes sessions instead of the 20 I've been doing this weekend.  I'm going to have to buy new sneakers soon.

PS- Mazda - red or white?


----------



## Lisa

Never too late to join in.  I will put you in the line up. Welcome to the group. 

Dh and I got the NordicTrack bike.  I think DH was surprised how much of a little work out it gave him, and he is a pretty fit guy.  My goal is to do 30 minutes a day on it.  It is right in our bedroom, I plan to hop on it before jumping into the shower.


----------



## ddavis860

I have 2 labs, and could never walk them both together.  My yellow one is sooo headstrong, she hurts me when I try to walk her.  My choc one is an angel on the leash.  

We are having wonderful weather predicted for the week.  I joined the walking challenge at work, so hopefully between the 2 I'll get some motivation...

AWM- Glad the site is working for you...

Not sure about the weigh in tomorrow, I jumped on today and still maintained, that's 2 weeks in a row


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Yes, you may be maintaining, but how are your clothes fitting?

I remember this one gym's advertisement.  A girl lost 4 dress sizes, but GAINED 20 pounds.  She turned all the flab into lean muscle.

My bad the last time I did this was I was ALL about the numbers.  I didn't take into consideration what I looked like or how I felt.  I lost a lot of weight but I looked hideous.  Scrawny chicken neck, nasty clavicals, and stringy hair.

Not this time.  This time I am doing it for the right reasons.  And this isn't going to be a fad.  

Even my DH was happy with the meals I made this weekend and said he was okay with spending the extra money on fresh products instead of the packaged meals. 

So even if your weight number never changes, everything else can be changing for all the better.


----------



## funkychunkymonkey

well, its march now, so I want to be 120 by june. ok so now to step on the scale... Im scared!

ETA:
The scale was miscalabrated. My last number is 0 and its not the 0 i want


----------



## ddavis860

Weigh in today wasn't as bad as I thought.  My new number is 0, I lost a lb!  Not a clue how that happened 

Better choices this week and strapping on the sneakers for a walk is the plan.  The at work challenge is 100 miles in 10 weeks.  I'm a week behind already, but I'll try for some miles in the 10 weeks. My Maggie will be loving me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




If anyone wants the link to the walking challenge, send me a PM.  It's through the newspaper, and open to the public.  

ETA: nevermind, I posted the link below


----------



## MazdaUK

The paper said red wine had the least weight gain associated, but I can't drink that White was close behind though!

The latest research is that for MOST people the cholesterol in egg has a neutral effect, but it depends whether you have a genetic predisposition to high cholesterol.

Wlaking is very good for toning legs, not so good for flabby gut I could do with losing mine, but I so hate aerobics, and it only works while you do it - it soon wears off!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Deb, I'd love to see the link for the walking challenge!!


----------



## ddavis860

It's a newspaper link, so it's OK to post right?  It's free too, and lots of info on the site... here it goes... 

http://www.delawareonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/section?Category=WALK


----------



## LindaBabe

Good Morning!

Gym and pool done.  Weighted 218.25 this morning with no weighing over 219.5 this week, so hopefully, I've kissed the 220's good bye!  EVERY decade is such a psychological boost  BP was 118/58.  We are tracking it so I can say to my doc - I want OFF some of this medication!  NOW.

Talked to the trainer at the fitness center about my new plan.  He said 'oh yeah.  Intervals.  We recommend them all the time.  But change them up every 4 - 6 weeks".  If you've been doing 2 at walk and 30 seconds at jog, for example, change to 3 at walk and a minute at jog, or whatever fits whatever machine you're using.  

Apparently you can do it on the road too - regular pace for 10 telephone poles, fast for 3 or 4, then back to regular.

Anyway.  The sun is shining and I feel great,  What a difference a day makes.

Hope YOUR days are also sunny and bright!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Morning!
Had a good weigh in today. 1.2 so my new ending number is a 6, 3 more to the first goal!
AWM, you are so right that it also is about how you feel. So many people after a GBP surgery get caught up in the "just a little more" syndrome and start to look gaunt and haggard. How do you feel and how do your clothes feel and overall how do you look needs to be taken into consideration.
A big indicator for me is my undies. If they dont feel right or roll then its time to do something. From the above, I know that I dont look or feel right at 163 so I'll probably stop at 165. I got scared and started to loose energy, so at least time around I know what I need to do. But Im also big boned and 5'8" so it looks ok.
I have a challenge coming up~ we are taking an overnight trip to the Grand Canyon next Sunday and so I will miss weigh in at the meeting. Any suggestions of how I can survive the road trip and not gain? Will be happy to maintain.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Walk.  Walk after you are done for the day.  Walk around the hotel grounds.  Every extra step is a good one.

Drink lots of water.  Keeping hydrated along with the walking should help.

Watch what you eat.  Don't deny yourself food, just keep track of what you are eating.  It's that mindless snacking while we are not in our normal routine that will get us.  Instead of getting your own snack that you feel like you have to finish, just take a bit from someone else.  But only one bite.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Ok, weighed in today.  My new number is 4, so I'm down a pound!  I'm a little sad that it's "only" a pound, but then I reminded myself that it's a pound gone, and at 1 pound a week, I'd "almost" be at my goal by WDW!!!  

Thanks for the motivation, ladies!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

I guess I goofed.  My starting number was a 1.8.  It's now an 8!  I lost 3.8 pounds in a week!


----------



## joyah

Great Job ladies.  here's hoping the scale is nice to me in the am.  After my comfort food tonight I'll be happy to  be the same.  I also need to buy a new scale as mine is having to be reset to 0 alot.  course I'm afraid of what the new one might say so maybe we'll just wait a bit longer on that fact.


----------



## Lisa

How many callabrate your scale to make sure it is correct?  When I get a new scale and maybe once a year, I take a five pound bag of sugar or flour.  If the scale reports at five then I know it is accurate.

I think everyone should be really pleased that we are going at a nice steady healthy rate.


----------



## funkychunkymonkey

Feb 8-0 is my last number.  my scale was really miscalabrated. I joged home today, a whole mile! I also only had two small helpings of spagetti at lunch, two helpings of pineapple, a peice of toast, a few peas, a bowl of shourbert, and two pizza torillas for dinner.


----------



## Lisa

FCM, I will make the correction.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Today is 7.6 in a downward manner.  

A very good number since I've not been killing myself with the exercise or starving myself with no food.   I can live with what I am doing currently.


----------



## MazdaUK

Just a thought for those who want to tone - swimming is good. My DS(16) toned up amazingly after a year at swimming club - he was a little doughy round the middle when he started but after a year of 3-4 hours a week completely changed shape.

I can't swim so its no help to me


----------



## joyah

WOHOO  don't know how but my new number is 2.5 that's another 1.5.  I'm really not sure how but I'll take it.  I guess hiking the driveway 2-3 times a day helps some.

Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

Great job ladies!!!!!!

My weigh-in this morning wasn't so good.  I'm up 1.5 lbs so it's up to 0.5 for my number.  But, going up has made me more determined to make those numbers go down!!!!!!!!


----------



## rlovew

I am down to 0.0 so down 2.5 from last week. Really sticking to eating habbits and exercising makes a big difference.

Rebecca


----------



## LindaBabe

Still under the weather here, but I went to the gym and pool.  Did a small workout at gym, 10 minutes of intervals and abs.  I really was out of energy by the time I got home.  Bad me - I was late and didn't eat my T of PB before I went and paid for that.

Yesterday, I ate

Breakfast, 
2 eggs, bacon, pumpernickle toast with cheese
Lunch
What the heck did I have for lunch?  ham & cheese on wh wh deli flat w lettuce and carrot sticks
Supper
2 cups salad,
1/2 cup dreamfields pasta w meatsauce and mushrooms
Snack
1/4 no sugar added ice cream



funkychunkymonkey said:


> I also only had two small helpings of spagetti at lunch, two helpings of pineapple, a peice of toast, a few peas, a bowl of shourbert, and two pizza torillas for dinner.



Could you eat a few more (low carb)veggies (salad, broccoli, green beans, spinach, swiss chard, kale for example) and a little more protein (meat, fish, cheese, eggs, poultry)?  For all you didn't eat "much", most of it was carbohydrates.  It's a wonder you weren't starving most of the day!

You guys are doing great on the exercise!

Mindful eating!

BAby Steps!

WE WILL reach our goals!


----------



## Lisa

Linda, sorry you still are under the weather.  Rest, rest, rest.

Okay, the big question of the day, do you take vitamins or not? If yes, do you take with iron, or not?

Last week and this week, I have been exhausted.  I know I am getting plenty of veggies and eating right, but I am thinking I might need some vitamins to this mix.


----------



## rlovew

I don't but I watch my diet for iron- I have never been able to absorb iron through pills (it is something common in my family) so i make sure I get enough red meat, broccoli, watermelon, and such to get my iron. I know I need to eat red meat at least 2 times per week and during my time of the month I need it more often.

Rebecca


----------



## ddavis860

Yes, I take vits.  Multi with iron, vit b complex, vit d, ginko, Co Q10.  I think that's it.  I was taking magnesium, but the pills were HUGE! so I stopped.

Oh, and cromium


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

No extra iron here.  Hemochromatosis runs in my family.  I've never had an iron deficiency. 

I do take multi, Vit. C, Vit. D3 everyday. I take a fish oil every third day.  My cholesterol isn't great.  That too runs in the family.  But I also have low blood pressure so I can't take the fish oil every day or I get the woozies when I stand. And those gel pills are huge too.  I swear I'm get that thing stuck in my esophagus and never be able to eat again.


----------



## MazdaUK

My scale was back up again this morning so my last number is 0 (but that;s still down 3). Maybe my silky pjs are too heavy


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Lisa, could you add my numbers to the OP?


----------



## LindaBabe

Yes - vitamins - no on the iron (post menopause)  multiple, calcium, B complex, D, E, GTF Chromium, and fish oil.  Planning to add a couple individual b's but I can't remember what the number is without looking at the list.

Yesterday, I ate

Breakfast
2 eggs, bacon, 1 rye toast, 1/2 c melon

Lunch
Salad w/ last 2 sl bacon, 1 sl rye toast w cheese, 1 Lindt ball

Supper
Brussels Sprouts, Salad and an angus beef burger on 1 whwh mini bagel with cheese

Didn't need a bedtime snack, still content from dinner.

I weigh every day - over the course of a week, the numbers can fluctuate up to 4 pounds. So I post the average.  If you only weigh once a week, and you happen to weigh on the high day, then you're bummed, but the reality could be that your weekly average was lower.


----------



## ddavis860

Good point Linda.  I think I'll start weighing every day for a week, and see what happens... 

Has anyone heard of "Wendy Points"  You do WW Points, but you fluctuate them over the week.  The average points total for the week is the same, but you have high days and low days so your body never knows.  Supposed to jump start your metabolism if you hit a plateau.

OK, off to get some breakfast, and plan some meals for the next couple of weeks... I'm missing a cookbook, of course it's the one I want to use today... Grrrrrrr, I hate it when the black hole that is my house swallows up my stuff!!!


----------



## MazdaUK

My mum did something a bit like that - it wasn't WW (it was very complicated!) but it had special "eat a bit more" sections


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I'm trying that with my exercise.  Not doing the exact same timing every day so my body doesn't get used to it.  Doing the intervals every other time/day should help too.

With the calorie/points intake, I totally stink at being consistent.   Some days I do good and other days I should do a few more sit-ups to make up for it.


----------



## PinballFamily

Down .5 today/this week - whew!  New number ends in 1.5.  (And the gigundo bag of medicinal chocolate chips from BJs is EMPTY  - and it won't be restocked in my kitchen any time soon...I feel withdrawal coming...!)

So, my "front page" should read:

Feb 11 - down 2 pds
Feb 16 - down .5 pds
Feb 24 - down .5 pds, those .5's are adding up!
Mar 3 - no change
Mar 10 - down .5 pds

Thanks, Lisa!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

last numbers are 9.4 still in the "one"derland!

vitamins - I take 1000 mg of flaxseed oil a day for my skin and 3000mg of Vitamin D a day for seasonal depression. I have a friend on 50,000 mg a week due to low vitamin D and she is learning a lot about it. According to her if you are low on D you can't lose weight, your hair falls out (my issue), anger issues, and a host of other things. 

I can definitely tell the difference about my attitude and focus on the days I forget to take the D.


----------



## joyah

Buffy that is very interesting about Vit d.  I think maybe I need some.  My PCO causes hair loss wonder if it might help?  and anything that would keep me on an even keel the boys would love.  Is this one of those that you need to build up slowly on or can you out right start at a big dose?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I just started taking them on my own a few years ago but you should talk to your Dr. I was taking 1000 a day but 3000 seems to have me at a good point. 

I've mentioned taking the D in passing and the Dr was fine with it. However my friend was told that she has to take additional calcium with the D because the amount she takes of the D is sucking the calcium out of her body. I'm going to ask my Dr about that next week. 

Vitamin D is essential to us that live in the North. We don't get enough natural sunlight to help our bodies produce it on our own. Have your Dr do a complete blood work up and see if your levels are low.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

And it does take time for it build back up.  It's not like Vitamin C that you take a lot of and see results right away.

Here's a good place to start your research:

http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/


I take more in winter and take less in the summer because I make a point of being outside without sunscreen on for 15 minutes a day.


----------



## Lisa

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Lisa, could you add my numbers to the OP?



Sorry about that, AWM.  Will do that now.



joyah said:


> Buffy that is very interesting about Vit d.  I think maybe I need some.  My PCO causes hair loss wonder if it might help?  and anything that would keep me on an even keel the boys would love.  Is this one of those that you need to build up slowly on or can you out right start at a big dose?



Christy, I would think with all the time you are outside doing farm chores you get lots of Vitamin D.


----------



## joyah

I would except for the sun screen part.  In the summer I can't even walk out the door with out putting it on unless i'm on the tractor with the shade.  I fry!!


----------



## MazdaUK

maybe I need it - this has been such a long cold winter


----------



## LindaBabe

BernardandMissBianca said:


> vitamins - I take 1000 mg of flaxseed oil a day for my skin and 3000mg of Vitamin D a day for seasonal depression. I have a friend on 50,000 mg a week due to low vitamin D and she is learning a lot about it. According to her if you are low on D you can't lose weight, *your hair falls out *(my issue), anger issues, and a host of other things.
> 
> I can definitely tell the difference about my attitude and focus on the days I forget to take the D.



THANK YOU!  I rarely have an attitude problem any more and neither does dh, but my hair has been falling out like crazy for about the last year.  I'm taking 400 mg now, but I WILL be upping it.



joyah said:


> Buffy that is very interesting about Vit d.  I think maybe I need some.  My PCO causes hair loss wonder if it might help?  and anything that would keep me on an even keel the boys would love.  Is this one of those that you need to build up slowly on or can you out right start at a big dose?



And Joyah, did I remember to mention the book "living the low carb Life" by Jonny Bowden has a section on that PCO stuff?



AlexWyattMommy said:


> And it does take time for it build back up.  It's not like Vitamin C that you take a lot of and see results right away.
> 
> Here's a good place to start your research:
> 
> http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/
> 
> 
> I take more in winter and take less in the summer because I make a point of being outside without sunscreen on for 15 minutes a day.



THANK you for the link - I'm reading everything I can get my hands on on vitamins and organic eating.  This is apparently the one downside to sunscreen - it saves your hide from cancer, it's true, but really curtails the D intake.


Yesterday, I ate
2 eggs, bacon 1 sl rye toast, last of the melon

Lunch -ounce of liverwurst, chedder, half an apple, and a Lindt ball

Supper
Pork chops, brussels sprouts, 1/2 cup of (1/2 mashed potatos, 1/2 mashed cauliflower, we are not telling DH that's what he's eating, 

Card class last night, came home exhausted - too tired to snack, even if I wanted one.

Slept amazingly well, for me woo hoo!  AND drum roll please . . . 

BROKE the -50 pound mark for the first time.  

I have no illusions that I can claim it, but 215.5 looked SO different than yesterdays 218.5. Don't write that down, Lisa, I've already reported for the week.  lol


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

LindaBabe


----------



## hopemax

Can I have confirmation of the units with the Vitamin D?

I've seen it measured in IU and mcg (micrograms) but never mg (miligrams).

What I've seen most commonly is tablets with 1000 IU, which equals 25mcg, which equals only .025mg.  Multi-vitamins contain ~400IU.  I know that there are 50,000 IU treatments.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

My Vitamin D-3 from Sam's Club says 2000 IU [per tablet]

From the website:

How Much Vitamin D?
If you refuse to see a physician, or can't find a knowledgeable one, purchase the 1000 IU/day vitamin D3 cholecalciferol pills that are available over-the-counter in North America or a 5,000 IU capsule. Take an average of 5,000 IU a day, year-round, if you have some sun exposure. If you have little, or no, sun exposure you will need to take at least 5,000 IU per day. How much more depends on your latitude of residence, skin pigmentation, and body weight. Generally speaking, the further you live away from the equator, the darker your skin, and/or the more you weigh, the more you will have to take to maintain healthy blood levels.

I've seen them in 1000 IU and 400 IU.


----------



## LindaBabe

Yup. mine are IU, now that I look.  And of course, living in the north, being brown, and overweight, I'll have to take lots.  UGH.  pills.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

sorry, mine are IU too, I take 3 - 1000 IU a day. 

my flaxseed is 1000 mg


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OK, the worst thing about your hair growing back is the darn turned in hairs!!!!!!!!! I have one on the back of my head that is killing me. DH is going to have to fix it tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa

LindaBabe said:


> BROKE the -50 pound mark for the first time.
> 
> I have no illusions that I can claim it, but 215.5 looked SO different than yesterdays 218.5. Don't write that down, Lisa, I've already reported for the week.  lol



Ok, I won't, just yet...but I can


----------



## New England Eeyore

It's interesting about the Vitamin D - over the past couple years we've seen the # of prescriptions for the Rx version of Vitamin D skyrocket. Seems MDs started testing more often, finding pretty much everyone deficient and giving everyone an Rx. But only over a certain age (mainly over 50.) I haven't seen any Rxs for people under 40, yet you would presume we're all in the same boat with the limited sun exposure here. I think it's only a matter of time before it expands. I put DH and I on the OTC version a while back.


----------



## MazdaUK

My last figure is back to 6.5 So lets just say I'm pretty much the same for this week.

I'm not getting on the scales for a week or so as I know the next two weeks are going to be heavy biologically (IYSWIM)


----------



## LindaBabe

New England Eeyore said:


> It's interesting about the Vitamin D - over the past couple years we've seen the # of prescriptions for the Rx version of Vitamin D skyrocket. Seems MDs started testing more often, finding pretty much everyone deficient and giving everyone an Rx. But only over a certain age (mainly over 50.) I haven't seen any Rxs for people under 40, yet you would presume we're all in the same boat with the limited sun exposure here. I think it's only a matter of time before it expands. I put DH and I on the OTC version a while back.



That pretty much gives it an "official" blessing   I'm on it!


----------



## MazdaUK

For people with hair loss, the Phyto range (as used by Liv Tyler, me and some other people) has a range to tackle this. I use the cyane shampoo, but there are also dietary supplements.


----------



## LindaBabe

Yesterday, I modified a recipe for ricotta cakes.  Despite a few hitches, they turned out great.  First, I subbed in whole wheat, almond meal and flax meal for the flour, splenda for the sugar, and then I got out the ricotta.  hmm.  I don't think it's supposed to be brown and runny.  INto the trash it went.  Now what ( the other ingredients were all mixed and waiting.)  Cottage Cheese?  Sure.  I didn't even measure it, just shoveled in what was left in the carton.  Baked.  YUM.  They were supposed to be iced, but we didn't bother.  ~100 calories, 6 carbs. some Omega 3s from the flax, and a nice little protein load.  Next time I will use less whole wheat and more flax meal.

Happy Eating!


----------



## MazdaUK

Quark is a good sub for ricotta 50g is 1/2 a WW point. It makes a nice spread with a little pesto as well


----------



## LindaBabe

MazdaUK said:


> Quark is a good sub for ricotta 50g is 1/2 a WW point. It makes a nice spread with a little pesto as well



Right.  And I used to use it all the time when we lived in Germany - Quark Cheesecake, yum.  But Mazda, it's been 20 years since I saw that!


----------



## MazdaUK

I get it from the supermarket over here - perhaps you need to get your dairy industry working on a home grown option I'd post you some but I don't think the regulations allow it (quite apart from the mess)


----------



## LindaBabe

MazdaUK said:


> I get it from the supermarket over here - perhaps you need to get your dairy industry working on a home grown option I'd post you some but I don't think the regulations allow it (quite apart from the mess)



  Ayuh.  serious mess.


Good Morning, Everyone!  Monday Morning, new beginning!

Solid 218 this morning - nothing above 219 this week, so I guess this is a good number.  I am happy.
Pool and gym, done.

Yesterday, I ate
Breakfast
Mushroom and cheese omelet
bacon, rye toast, melon

Lunch
beef hotdogs (dh fav) 1 whole wheat mini bagel
1/2 apple

Supper
Venison
potato skin
broccoli

Snack
berries and whipped cream

Happy Day, all!


----------



## LindaBabe

C'mon, LADIES!  Let's hear some ENTHUSIASM!


----------



## Arizona Rita

I'm up one pound and I'm pretty pleased by that. Let me give you all a recap of last week....
Monday~ Banana rolled her ankle in gymnastics and we spent 3 hours in the er, she is doing much better now
Tuesday~ Lost a longtime (40+ yrs) family friend to cancer
Tuesday~ had had heel pain, went to the dr, no excercise and start therapy on Wednesday
The rest of the week, no exercise, bust with dr appta and pt
and weigh in was today.
I'm ok with a 1lb weight gain this week. 
Will get this turned back around, as I can start walking again, some.
And the Grand Canyon trip was moved to Thursday of this week, so will still have to be careful there!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I am so sorry for the loss of your friend Rita.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Me too, Rita.


----------



## party of 3

Oh so sorry Rita. Was this your friend that had been sick?
It hurts to loose someone we love. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## rlovew

Sorry you had a hard week! Hopefully next week will be better.

I hope Banana is all better soon too!

Rebecca


----------



## Arizona Rita

I had thought I should say something to the fact that it was not Michelle that passed. He was a friend of my older siblings and I just dont remember a time that he wasnt around.
BTW, Michelle is still in rehab and the thigh is looking really good and she just has the bandages around the calf part. She still hasnt stood on it and she is starting to get impatient and wants to go home but she knows she's not going anywhere, yet!


----------



## Lisa

LindaBabe said:


> Yesterday, I modified a recipe for ricotta cakes.  Despite a few hitches, they turned out great.  First, I subbed in whole wheat, almond meal and flax meal for the flour, splenda for the sugar, and then I got out the ricotta.  hmm.  I don't think it's supposed to be brown and runny.  INto the trash it went.  Now what ( the other ingredients were all mixed and waiting.)  Cottage Cheese?  Sure.  I didn't even measure it, just shoveled in what was left in the carton.  Baked.  YUM.  They were supposed to be iced, but we didn't bother.  ~100 calories, 6 carbs. some Omega 3s from the flax, and a nice little protein load.  Next time I will use less whole wheat and more flax meal.
> 
> Happy Eating!



Those sound yummy.  I have some flax meal, I am going to have to get the recipe and give it a try.

AZRita, I am so sorry for the loss of your friend. 

Stress seems to be one of the main roadblocks when trying to eat healthy.  Let's talk about how to effectively conquer this stumbling block.  I try to make some decent meals that I can put in the freezer and take out whenever life is throwing cow dung at me. Kind of like healthy comfort food.  Yesterday I made a yummy veggie lasagna.  It had cottage cheese, carrots, broccoli, turkey sausage, zucchini, summer squash puree in it made with whole wheat lasagna.  Easy to pop in the oven for dinner tonight after being up two days straight.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Rita, I'm so, so sorry!!  

I can't weigh in until Wednesday--mom & dad are out of town, so I'm home with DS!  YAY!  But, the scale I use is at my mom's so I'll have to wait til Wednesday to weigh in!


----------



## joyah

Rita I'm so sorry prayers being said for his family and you that you may all find comfort in your memories.  glad to hear Michelle is doing well.  Hopefully Bananna is on the road to recovery as well.

Lisa Love the cow dung saying I'm going to have to use that rather than having the boys beep at me.  Deadliest Catch hasn't helped on that one.  they beep over us now and then when they repeat a story they use beeps in the appropriate places.
Also love the thought of food in the freezer I haven't done that in a long time and really should get back to it.

As for my weigh in tomorrow well TMI time and we'll see how bad it is.  With the stress at work of flying solo I HAVE NOT been eating well.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Wait.  Are you saying that the 100 calorie Swiss Miss cakes aren't good for times of stress, real or imaginary {in my case, hormonal means imaginary to my boys}?  I am not taking out zucchini to eat when I'm stressing.  No, no I'm not.




I do have the Lean Cuisines to throw in the microwave, but thankfully I've been able to get decent food to the table so far.


----------



## LindaBabe

Lisa said:


> Those sound yummy.  I have some flax meal, I am going to have to get the recipe and give it a try.
> 
> AZRita, I am so sorry for the loss of your friend.
> 
> Stress seems to be one of the main roadblocks when trying to eat healthy.  Let's talk about how to effectively conquer this stumbling block.  I try to make some decent meals that I can put in the freezer and take out whenever life is throwing cow dung at me. Kind of like healthy comfort food.  Yesterday I made a yummy veggie lasagna.  It had cottage cheese, carrots, broccoli, turkey sausage, zucchini, summer squash puree in it made with whole wheat lasagna.  Easy to pop in the oven for dinner tonight after being up two days straight.




Sorry, Lis - Is life throwing cow dung at you?  

And as for the cookies,  they didn't taste near as good the next day, back to the drawing board.

Flax meal has a peculiar texture, as does almond meal.  Almond meal is more like cornmeal, but flax is just odd.  

My accountant told me he uses eggplant slices instead of the lasagne pasta in his.  NOT sure I could do that, but yours sounds Yummy!


Good job on the pound, Rita - sorry your week has been in the pits.

All this talk about food.  I need a snack.


----------



## Lisa

We love eggplant, I will try that next.  Should taste great with the cottage cheese.

AWM, to my family a mickey premium qualifies as one's daily dairy product so your Swiss Miss cakes work for me.  Oh darn, now I hear my Girl Scout cookies calling my name.  I either need to go to sleep or grab a yogurt to fill the craving.


----------



## ddavis860

I had big plans to cook something healthy for dinner, and ended up having cheese and crackers, ibuprofin, and some water... yummmm

It's a great idea to have freezer food ready to go.  I tried that, and Dh and I ate the food, but the kids wouldn't touch it.  

I like using my crockpot, and if I could get my act together, and prep tomorrow's dinner tonight, DH would put it in the pot.  And dinner would be ready when I come home...that sounds like a plan, I just need to get my ducks in a row...


----------



## morgansmom2000

We're trying really hard to stick to the "menu" but need to have more around when the cow dung hits the fan (like tonight - the sump pump died, DH had to find a new one, install it, and figure out how to jury-rig it to get it to work in our sump pump area).  I got home from WW, Morgan had had frozen pizza, and he hadn't eaten.  I stopped and got myself a baked potato (no butter, just low-fat sour cream), but didn't know he had had a bad night.  I made him a scrambled eggbeaters sandwich with cheese, but since he didn't cook, we didn't have any leftovers for his lunch for tomorrow.  I had to resort to a can of soup and fruits and veggies.  Still well within the points, but not the best as far as sodium, etc.

I have a crock pot meal planned for tomorrow (and the day off), so we'll be okay for tomorrow and Wednesday, because we'll have what we were going to have tonight.  It'll all work out, it's just not easy!

Oh, and I lost .2.  Not great, but at least it's the right direction.


----------



## MazdaUK

I think I'm about stable (taking into acount water etc.) but not expecting any great movement for a bit. I might be down 0.5 but the scale kept moving.

Rita  sorry for your loss

I made cottage pie (healthy low fat meat well drained, loads of veggies) and put 2 smallish portions in the freezer for me


----------



## joyah

Well I maintained and that's huge for this week.  I haven't been eating just snacking very bad habbit for me to get into.  
so I'm still hanging at 2-2.5


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I'm maintaining.  Not sure how I feel about that.  I've been eating healthy, and I think I'm exercising more total.  Less elliptical time, but I've added the walking.  More strength exercising too.

Hopefully I will see something when I do my measurements next week.  Maybe my loss is in inches, not weight.


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

I'm down 1 pound!!!!  So, I'm back to 9.5


----------



## rlovew

1.5 today- back up- definately because of snacking and not getting in my exercise. I need to get back to my checklist this week.

Rebecca


----------



## LindaBabe

Good Morning Ladies

Are we all journaling what we're eating?

Consuming more veggies?

Thinking before we choose what we eat?

Yesterday, I ate

Breakfast - the usual, bacon, eggs, melon, rye toast
Lunch 1/2 apple, cheese, carrots w ranch dressing
Supper ham, 1/3 sweet potato, asparagus
Snack - leftover venison and veggies from last night.


----------



## Lisa

I too had an increase this week, up a pound.  I have to admit Sunday we had a typical irish meal, minus the irish soda bread.  Got to have my corned beef and cabbage dinner.  I know I should have cut my potato in half but I just couldn't.  I have increased my exercise and today my pant suit pants fit a bit looser in the waist.

Just gotta keep plugging.


----------



## joyah

we're all going to have these weeks and we all know what we did so we move on.  
Lisa you're noticing a difference that's great!
rebecca you've been stressed with all that has gone on you'll get there.
stephanie great job.
Ann that is where I see it when I don't see it on the scale.


----------



## LindaBabe

Positive difference in the way clothes fit is DEFINITELY progress!  Yeah Lisa!

Yeah Stephanie!

and Yeah for the maintainers, too - it's better than gaining, right?

If you gained last week - well - it happens.  Just try a little more this week - YOU CAN DO IT!

Yesterday, I ate
Before pool - 1 round tsp PB
Breakfast - the usual, bacon, eggs, melon, toast
Lunch- salad with ham and cheese - 'waffle cookies'
Supper - stirfried steak (1/2 price at the co-op, yeah!) with onions peppers and mushrooms
Snack - strawberries & cream

Happy Day, All!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I think I'm okay.  Today's scale saw a loss of 0.5.  So it does all depend upon our body's flux on weigh day.  I'm going to keep my number from yesterday and maybe weigh daily this week and see what is the average difference.

I think next month I can add the exercise CD to my routine.  I do feel like I can do the beginner sets again without wanting to keel over. 

Two more weeks to jean try on day.


----------



## PinballFamily

Wow - new number 9.5  (now in my target "decade" - at the wrong end of it, but progress!)

Down 2.5 pounds!   And I didn't get to walk for three days this past week, due to all the rain...but the daily medicinal chocolate chips are a thing of the past, so...!

5.5 down since we started this - loving it!  One third of the way to my goal!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Weighed in today.  My new number is 2.6--down 1.4 since last Monday!  And that was with a crappy (eating wise) weekend and my monthly friend arriving today!  So, I'm pretty pleased with that!  Hoping to be in my target "decade" (love that, Pam!) by the week after Spring Break (a little less than 3 weeks)!


----------



## Lisa

Pants in today's suit were loose too.  Maybe my time on the Nordic Track is paying off.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I tried the Nordic Track.  Once. 

Apparently a sense of balance and rhythm are important. 


I've been keeping track of my food intake.  The Sparkpeople website has been extremely helpful in that regard.  I have menus and foods to pick from, I can add things not recommended , and it keeps track of calories, carbs, fats, protein, and cholesterol.  And surprise to myself, I've been pretty honest.  I do cheat with the water intake.  I will say I've had my 8 cups before I've really done it.  And I haven't put down my chocolate, but those are few and far between.  And only the mini-bite sized ones.  They range from 21 to 44 calories each.  I do make a mental note that I had them and make sure I get enough exercise to cover those calories.  I guess I should go put those in if I want the true numbers. 

I love how it tracks my exercise and gives me an estimate on calories used.  With my BMR and exercise, I have been taking in less calories than I use.  I should start to see some good numbers if I keep this up and continue with it.


----------



## joyah

woooohooo Lisa
Ann I had that problem on the treadmill for the longest time.  I couldn't let go of the handles for the first 3 months  I'd litterally fall over


----------



## LindaBabe

You gals are doing GREAT!  

Imagine, being in your target decade!  I can't even _imagine_ it - that would be less than I've weighed any time since high school and that was um . . . more than 40 years ago!

Yeah for loose fitting clothes!  That is SUCH a positive stroke, isn't it?

Bloodwork this morning so no food at all until after gym.

Yesterday, I ate

Breakfast - leftover steak, eggs, 1 piece of rye toast, melon
Lunch - 1 fresh knockwurst, with mustard and a piece of whole grain bread.  Half an apple.
Supper - corned beef, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower and 1/4 potato
Snack - strawberries and cream, cheese stick

No pool or gym, but we did go for a 40 minute walk - well, I say we.  We start and finish to gether, but he goes WAY further than I do because he is so fast.  Next time, I'm wearing my "waddle on" t-shirt. . . "I'm slow.  I know.  Get over it." 

PLEASE be careful on the treadmill and WEAR THE SAFETY STRAP!  I know two people who've gotten injured falling off the darn things.


----------



## PinballFamily

LindaBabe said:


> PLEASE be careful on the treadmill and WEAR THE SAFETY STRAP!  I know two people who've gotten injured falling off the darn things.



Years ago, I was one of those dopey treadmill people at the YMCA who thought "Gee, I'm warm, I'll just keep walking along and take this sweatshirt off* over my head* while I'm still going..."  Well, I must have slowed down or something, because the next thing I knew I had fallen right off the treadmill and was in a heap (with the sweatshirt still over my face)! Not hurt at all - luckily - but just realized I had been VERY stoooooopid! (And was glad there were no _America's Funniest Videos_ folks around...!)


----------



## MazdaUK

I think my last figure is 7 - meaning a total of 6 lost - but I'll need to recheck over a couple of days. This is very good for this time of the month I'd expect to be up 3lb in anticipation


----------



## LindaBabe

Good Morning!

Gym and pool done!  Had breakfast out (Frittata - I did eat the middles out of the toast and some of the potatos)  then raked leaves for an hour to make up for it.  Yesterday the scale said 216.5 today 218.5 but it would appear that I have kissed 220 GOOD  Bye!  (and GOOD riddance, too, if the truth must be told!

Remember, mindful choices, ladies!  We CAN do this!


----------



## Lisa

PinballFamily said:


> Years ago, I was one of those dopey treadmill people at the YMCA who thought "Gee, I'm warm, I'll just keep walking along and take this sweatshirt off* over my head* while I'm still going..."  Well, I must have slowed down or something, because the next thing I knew I had fallen right off the treadmill and was in a heap (with the sweatshirt still over my face)! Not hurt at all - luckily - but just realized I had been VERY stoooooopid! (And was glad there were no _America's Funniest Videos_ folks around...!)



You _think_ there wasn't one.  

My NordicTrack is a NordicTrack bike.  I probably would have done the same thing.


----------



## LindaBabe

Good Morning, Everyone!

It's Saturday!  Time for some healthy activity and planful eating today 

MissLisa, it sounds like you got YOUR activity in for the day yesterday - no need for the bike last night, was there?

Yesterday was a busy day here, too

Yesterday, I ate
Snack - top of a small muffin, liverwurst & cheese
(Pool & gym)
Breakfast - Italian frittata w sausage, peppers and Fontina cheese, a few potatos (omg they were so good) and 4 bites of toast
(raked for an hour)
(wrote)
Lunch - turkey sandwich on whole wheat flat w lettuce, veggie sticks & ranch dressing
(wrote some more.  Looked at the Stampin up catalog.  AGAIN)
Snack - almonds
Supper - Angus burger on whole wheat flat, big salad w Italian dressing

Let's make today a GREAT DAY!


----------



## MazdaUK

You are doing so well Linda!!

I'm trying not to beat myself up about things I eat, but I'm celebrating being good - not having chocolate "just becaause I do sometimes", not eating a packet of crisps (low fat high grain sunbites, actually, but still, if I don't need them don't eat them!), cutting back my pasta, using olive oil spread instead of butter.


----------



## LindaBabe

Hi Mazda!  You're doing good - making good choices!  

The tonnage *will* come off - look how long it's taking me


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Did my weigh-in this morning!  My new number is 0.6!  YAY!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

That is a lovely new number.


----------



## LindaBabe

217.5 average for the week,  NO days over 218.5,  I'm happy.

Pool and gym, done.  Good workout today - intervals on cross trainer, weights, abs, back extensions and thighs both ways.  Just added the "out" direction - one of the geezers showed me how and boy! - I'll be sore tomorrow.

I have a new favorite book (even though I haven't finished it yet) - Jonny Bowden's Shape UP - the link is on the daily grind.  I like it because
 - the science makes sense
- he admits one size doesn't fit all, so he doesn't recommend a specific diet
- he tells us how to figure out what to eat for US
- what he says to do for first steps is actually what I did, although I hadn't read the book (or ANY book at that point) and it has worked for me.

Yesterday, I ate

Breakfast
2 eggs with leftover veggies
bacon
1 wh wh flat
Lunch
Salad with fresh spinach and feta
apple w pb
1/2 whole wheat scone
cheese
Supper
Chicken on salad with fresh spinach, organic feta, and olives
some of the leftover cooked veggies
the other 1/2 scone

Happy day, all!


----------



## ddavis860

OK, so I thought I'd give you all a chuckle...my family is 

I went to the gym today and got on the ellipitical machine for the first time... My boss went today too, and was showing me how things work.  So, I get on this thing, and notice right away that it's pulling me bad knee in a not good way... So, I slow down, thinking slower will be better.  I get to where I have a good rythm, and I look at the readout on the stupid machine...It says PAUSED!  My ideal speed is PAUSED!!

Oh, we laughed at me at the gym, and then I came home, and we all laughed here too... 

And my time for this whole thing?  90 sec!!!  Then I started laughing so hard, I had to get off and get on the bike....


----------



## Lisa

I am so excited about my numbers I am going to report today rather than tomorrow.  Yahoo, the exercise bike is paying off.  We won't discuss what I ate at the Brazilian Grill Friday for lunch.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Lisa said:


> I am so excited about my numbers I am going to report today rather than tomorrow.  Yahoo, the exercise bike is paying off.  We won't discuss what I ate at the Brazilian Grill Friday for lunch.



But was it yummy?


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Nice new number Lisa!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Funny story, Deb.  My best speed would probably be paused too.

So, I had my weigh-in tonight.  Apparently, I did not hear the lady correctly last week, I thought I had lost .2, and I had gained.  Regardless, I'm down 2.4 this week, for a total of 6.  My new number is 5.8


----------



## LindaBabe

ddavis860 said:


> OK, so I thought I'd give you all a chuckle...my family is
> 
> I went to the gym today and got on the ellipitical machine for the first time... My boss went today too, and was showing me how things work.  So, I get on this thing, and notice right away that it's pulling me bad knee in a not good way... So, I slow down, thinking slower will be better.  I get to where I have a good rythm, and I look at the readout on the stupid machine...It says PAUSED!  My ideal speed is PAUSED!!
> 
> Oh, we laughed at me at the gym, and then I came home, and we all laughed here too...
> 
> And my time for this whole thing?  90 sec!!!  Then I started laughing so hard, I had to get off and get on the bike....



I can't do the elliptical either for that reason - although there are different styles, so the one where your legs are closer together may work better for you.



Lisa said:


> I am so excited about my numbers I am going to report today rather than tomorrow.  Yahoo, the exercise bike is paying off.  We won't discuss what I ate at the Brazilian Grill Friday for lunch.



Wahoo, Lisa!  (Maybe you ate a little more protein at the BG?)



morgansmom2000 said:


> Funny story, Deb.  My best speed would probably be paused too.
> 
> So, I had my weigh-in tonight.  Apparently, I did not hear the lady correctly last week, I thought I had lost .2, and I had gained.  Regardless, I'm down 2.4 this week, for a total of 6.  My new number is 5.8


  That's good!  

Brazillian grill, HERE I COME!


----------



## ddavis860

Weigh in today...

My number is 8, so I maintained from last week... That's OK, just didn't gain...


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

New number, 7.2.  Not a very big loss, but it is in the right direction.


----------



## rlovew

I am back down to 0.5 and since I have been in that area for a few days, sometimes a little lower I think a little has actually come off.

Rebeccca


----------



## joyah

I'm still hanging out at 2.5 but after last weeks visitor I'm surprised it's not up.
Oh well it's a new week and I'm hoping the sun wil come back out and I can get some hiking in, nothing is flat here so thus hiking.


----------



## MazdaUK

I'm finding the scale hard to read but I think my new last number is 6.5 (despite the visitor!)


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi Ladies,
I  am here but had a ton of appts this week and going to a meeting tomorrow night so will weigh in then. Not expecting a good number at all!


----------



## LindaBabe

It is what it is, Rita!  

Mindful choices - ever meal every snack!

Drink WATER!

Only eat food that your grandmother would recognize as food.


----------



## PinballFamily

Crap - up .5 lbs.  Last number is 0 again.  With the rain and the new job this week, the "walking the dog thing" just isn't happening as much as usual.  We're both not happy.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## MazdaUK

My new last number is 6 so that's 7 down, 7 to go


----------



## LindaBabe

This weekend, I was bad, very bad.  Friday was good - meat and salad for lunch and shrimp, grilled veggies and salad for supper.

Saturday - oye.  Breakfast, ok, lunch was so carb laden I only ate salad, and by supper was ravenous  - the worst part though was the ABSolutely FABULOUS cocoa - of which I had several cups - at 24 grams of carbs PER CUP!  That is more than I eat at most meals, but I swear the stuff is addictive and I caved

Back on the wagon tonight - meatloaf and broccoli.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

This weekend, I was not good.  I had done really well the week before, but we celebrated DH's bday all this week. . .and boy did we celebrate!!  Mellow Mushroom pizza and Marble Slab bday cake!

But, I weighed in this morning, and my number is 9.4--still on the downward track, and in my "target decade", so I'm pleased with that!!  Gotta get back on the wagon, though!  Only 68 more days til Disney!!


----------



## LindaBabe

Here we have the perfect example of why I weigh every day and average for my weekly post.  Last week the numbers ran 
216
 216.5
 217
 216.5 
and today 221.5! 

If i'd taken the first day and said, ok, that's what I weigh, I'd have thought I was doing great.  If I'd taken just today's number, after the lousy weekend of eating, it would have been a huge gain.

But the AVERAGE is *217.5*, and that's what I'm claiming for today's number.  It shows the overall downward trend, but I'm still very much aware of the 'reward' for my weekend's transgressions - most specifically 6 cups of cocoa over the weekend, and 4 munchkins, yesterday.  

Back on the wagon last night.


----------



## PinballFamily

LindaBabe said:


> most specifically 6 cups of cocoa over the weekend, and 4 munchkins, yesterday.
> 
> Back on the wagon last night.



Wow!  That must have been some magnificent cocoa!  It is nice you enjoyed it!  (I had two incredible donuts this weekend too - steps away from the LSS that was having its going-out-of-business sale.  Glad I probably won't be going back that way any more - those donuts are TOO good!)

Glad you're back in the harness with the rest of us - you are doing so great and are an inspiration and leader to us!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Ok, that pound I gained last time I reported, its gone again! So my ending number is a 6! 
6 to go in 2 months. I think I can do this because Im now permitted to start walking on the treadmill again. Now to find time this week because we are hosting Easter for DHs family and opening a new show, which means lots of set painting.
I will do this before the cruise!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Down another .4. so my new ending number is 5.4, for a total of 6.4.


----------



## ddavis860

My last number is 0.  I'm up 2 

I'm retaining water something terrible, and my sugar has been up too.  Getting a handle on it over the next couple of days.  Those carbs are a killer for me!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

A very good week for me this time.

5.6

I made my weight goal for the month.  I will try on the jeans tomorrow.


----------



## MazdaUK

Deb, try something like a herb tea - I think its nettle which is good for water.

I've not weighed myself this week but my fasting cholesterol test came back a whole 2 down (only 5.2) , no probls with liver or kidney function so I was happy.

Good healthy new recipe last night - boil some new potatoes (in their skins). while cooking,mix 100ml 1/2 fat creme fraiche with juice of 1 lemon and a rounded t of grain mustard (in a large bowl). Drain potatoes, allow to cool slightly then mix into the creme fraiche mixture until it goes runny and coats the potatoes. Toss in a bag of watercress (85-100g) and a couple of smoked mackerel fillets (flaked and skin discarded). DH said its the best new recipe for a long time, and it has omega 3 and all sorts of goodness


----------



## rlovew

My wieght is up today but has been down all week so I am going with staying the same. In fact even now dressed I am less than I was this morning- but I had been down up to 2 pounds during the week so I wil go with stay the same

On the other hand my jeans are fitting a bit better so that is good.

Rebecca


----------



## joyah

Another week of the same.  but after last weeks not changing I measured so on that end I lost .75 in my waist and .50 in my hips so I'm happy something is moving.  all that walking up and down my driveway must have kicked something into gear.

Keep on trucking ladies.


----------



## Lisa

I was a very naughty, naughty girl this weekend; chilled noodles, delish cocoa, mac and cheese, brownie, ice cream, sugar cookie, and whole belly clams to top it off.

This is where I find weighing myself every day helps, it gets me right back on track after falling off the wagon.  Monday I had gain 6 pds, this morning it was was 4.  I think if the weather hadn't been so cold we would have walked much more and the number wouldn't have been so high.
.
Back to my grapefruit and exercising.   And no more hot chocolate (until next year)


----------



## LindaBabe

I wrote down everything I ate this weekend.  I actually didn't do that badly on the food, so the gain can definitely be attributed to the cocoa and the 4 munchkins - AND being under-hydrated.  I was averaging 2 bottles a day there, while at home I drink 5 or 6. 

 Like Lisa, I have dropped back 3 pounds from the weekend's high.  Unlike Lisa, I *won't* be drinking the cocoa next year, even if it means I have to stay out of the diningroom to avoid it.  The price is way WAY too high.


----------



## MazdaUK

I've got a bad week-10 days coming up as we're home from work and I won't be having my 3-4 miles walking to work. I'll need to find other opportunities to walk and try to be really good about not snacking and not too much happy juice 

No change on last week, but the way.


----------



## PinballFamily

Finally! Down 1.5 this week - new last number is 8.5.

Haven't walked the poor dog in days, because of the rain - so surprised things are down without that exercise.  But, I'll take it!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I've been keeping track of food intake and the exercise on SparkPeople, even when I forget to post it here.

12 minutes on the elliptical burns as many calories as walking 17 min/mile for 27 minutes. [my rate and time to do 1-1/2 miles]

Guess I will concentrate more on the elliptical to burn calories and the walking to  just get ready for Disney.


----------



## LindaBabe

Emerged from the melting pot last night unscathed.  It actually turns out to be a very good choice, because one can choose to avoid the no no's since all the food is individual pieces.  Also, having to cook ones own, means the pace is pretty slow, and the portions aren't all that generous.  I even had 3 bits of chocolate fondue   Today, in lieu of gym and pool, I will do an hour of yard work.  LOVE being outdoors!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

It is supposed to rain this afternoon here. 

The smaller portions and having to eat slowly sure do make you think about what you are eating.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I love the Melting Pot!


----------



## Lisa

LindaBabe said:


> Emerged from the melting pot last night unscathed.  It actually turns out to be a very good choice, because one can choose to avoid the no no's since all the food is individual pieces.  Also, having to cook ones own, means the pace is pretty slow, and the portions aren't all that generous.  I even had 3 bits of chocolate fondue   Today, in lieu of gym and pool, I will do an hour of yard work.  LOVE being outdoors!





morgansmom2000 said:


> I love the Melting Pot!



Where is there a Melting Pot around you, Jennifer?  I LOVE fondue.  My favorite is apples with melted cheese. 

My last weigh in Thursday morning was 0, so at this point I am 1.5 above what I was before the Camp Wannacropit. Not good but not horrid considering the week.  If there was ever a week for diving into the need of comfort food, it would have been this one.  I am pleased I didn't fall into that trap.


----------



## LindaBabe

Lisa said:


> If there was ever a week for diving into the need of comfort food, it would have been this one.  I am pleased I didn't fall into that trap.



Good Girl!  How's it going at the Cape?


----------



## Lisa

Cape is gorgeous.  What a difference a week makes in the temp.


----------



## morgansmom2000

There is one in Framingham.  Or, it may be Natick.  No, I think it's Framingham   On Route 9 Eastbound in front of Jordan's Furniture.  I think my DH needs to bring me there for my anniversary again!


----------



## LindaBabe

morgansmom2000 said:


> There is one in Framingham.  Or, it may be Natick.  No, I think it's Framingham   On Route 9 Eastbound in front of Jordan's Furniture.  I think my DH needs to bring me there for my anniversary again!



That's actually what we were celebrating!  Turns out my friend Jackie and her husband were married on our anniversary - just 30 years apart


----------



## Lisa

That is funny, Linda.  I think next year she should celebrate it with you too.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Weigh-in tonight!  New number is 3.6, so I'm down another 1.8, for a total of 8.2


----------



## Arizona Rita

I maintaied this week, so still at 6~ but I didnt gain over Easter!


----------



## ddavis860

My new number is 6.  I had a really low weight one day last week, but ate the carbies on Easter, and had some cake yesterday... so that's an average.  

So that means I'm down 4 for last week, even with DH's bday and Easter...not too bad...


----------



## LindaBabe

Lisa said:


> That is funny, Linda.  I think next year she should celebrate it with you too.



That WAS mentioned at table, but did not elicit uproarous applause, 

As expected, I'm still paying for the great Cocoa Debacle of two weekends ago.  The average is up - *217.5*, although the trend is generally downward.  Hopefully THIS week will show some true loss.

Now, I'm off to the gym and pool.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

My new number is 4.4 for a total loss so far of 8.6.

Keeping honest with calorie intake on the SparksPeople has really helped.  Having ideas of what to eat - even though I don't always follow it - is just such a stress reliever.  That I can eat a Lean Cuisine and they will have the numbers for me to add to my daily intake is pretty cool.

I'll find out in May if this is helping my cholesterol numbers.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I forgot to check in yesterday.  I didn't do well over Spring Break, but I have maintained this week.  I'm still at the same number.  Hoping to see some loss this week!  Gotta get moving!  I really noticed a difference in the way I felt when we ate crap, and also with the no exercise!  I love my fast food, but I like feeling better, better!!


----------



## Lisa

For those who got on the scale this week, GOOD for YOU!!!!  This is what it is all about, we need to learn to face holidays, allow ourselves a little treat, but not fall off the wagon, or if we do go overboard, we stand up, brush our knickers off and get back on the healthy track.  I am proud of each of you!!!!!

I too am still paying the consequences of the great hot cocoa indulge.  but the scale is going down so I feel I am on the right track.


----------



## joyah

Well nothing moved here but then i shouln't expect it to.  I ate like a pig on easter, Home grown corned beef, ham, mashed tater  back to the grind this week.  I'd really hoped to hit that 10 pound mark by CKC won't make it but will hopefully break the plateau.

Keep on trucking lasies we will get there.


----------



## PinballFamily

Poo(h)...up .5 lbs.  Last number is a 9.

I suppose with all the Easter ham, etc. I enjoyed, it could have been worse!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

My DH brought home a white chocolate bunny.  My number won't be as pretty next week.


----------



## rlovew

I weighed in this morning - I have found that Tuesdays are my heaviest day of the week and since I go out at 8:30 I have to weight as soon as I get up. By wieghing through the day I have found that I am a pound heavier when I wake up then about 2-3 hours later after breakfast.

Anyway today I was 0.5 pounds so I am back down to where I was a couple of weeks ago- not going up over Holy Week was a big deal.

Rebecca


----------



## MazdaUK

I managed to get on the scales - no change, but that's good really as I've been very naughty this week - boys and DH at home and we've had a few meals out plus more  than is good for the waistline .

Back to work next week so hopefully will move back downwards then


----------



## LindaBabe

Woman at the gym this morning - she's lost 140 pounds - she reminded me that all weightloss victories are not won on the scale - having one's pants fit more loosely is also a good thing!

Allergies are bothering so workout was a struggle this morning.  BP was outrageously good though 110/50.  I'll take it.

Now, out to rake a little.


----------



## LindaBabe

Maybe these 10 suggestions from Dr. Oz will help someone

http://www.thatsfit.com/2010/04/07/dr-ozs-10-commandments-for-weight-loss-we-tried-it/?icid=main|htmlws-main-n|dl4|link4|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thatsfit.com%2F2010%2F04%2F07%2Fdr-ozs-10-commandments-for-weight-loss-we-tried-it%2F


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Urgh.  My new number is 0.0.  I blame this on my "friend" who is coming this week. . .and probably also on the chips I ate this weekend, but oh well!!  It's a new week!


----------



## MazdaUK

I'm heavy waiting on the visitor (plus naughtiness last week ) but back to work so being good this week. And I've rakes 2 out of the 4 lawns to get the moss out - boy, that's a HARD job!! DH was amazed the amount came out, and I didn't over-do it either!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

We have the new Cuisinart soft serve ice cream maker with mix in option.  Darn thing.  It makes awesome soft serve.

So my number this week is *4.0*.  It was lower over the weekend, but the ice cream did me in. 

Oh, and my jeans now fit pretty good.  Still need to loose a little more so they are comfortable sitting in them for longer stretches of time.


----------



## joyah

Well I would have weighed in this week but  Tom took my scale to the barn yard to weigh the calves and it is now covered with well........................  So until I hit walmart for a new one I'm just going to use the tape which didn't change   I was even good and didn't eat more than a few (10) jelly beans and they are my FAVORITE!!!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I have noticed it takes my body a week to show when I am good, but only a day when I am bad. 

How's that for life is not fair.


----------



## PinballFamily

AYM and Christy - you two are funny!

9 is my last number (again) - so I'm up .5 lbs.

Oh, well.  I'm happy today, so won't let that get to me!  Maybe more movement - downward - next week?


----------



## rlovew

Well I am at 0.0 this week so down a .5- with all that is happening I am satisfied- stress is driving me to eat more but at least most of it is healthier than what I might have otherwise eaten. 

Rebecca


----------



## LindaBabe

AlexWyattMommy said:


> I have noticed it takes my body a week to show when I am good, but only a day when I am bad.
> 
> How's that for life is not fair.



EXACTLY!

217.  Probably be more tomorrow.  We went to Coney Express tonight.


----------



## ddavis860

I'm up 2...not surprised...

Increasing my exercise this week...


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hang in there Debbie!

I missed weigh in at WW this week but they weighed me at the hospital yesterday and I weighed 184.5! Thats my 10 pounds if I can count it.
I hadnt had anything to eat or drink since the night before and I was in a hospital robe, which weighs all of 2oz! but I would settle for anything less than 187 due to Easter.
So thats what the hospital says and this week I'll accept it!


----------



## morgansmom2000

I skipped WW this week.  I ate like a refugee over the weekend at my crop.  I'm back on the wagon this week and will get weighed on Monday


----------



## MazdaUK

Its good to fall off from time to time - it gives your metabolism a boost and stops you plateauing (is that a word?)

I make sure to fall off regularly - ooh, every 7-10 hours


----------



## LindaBabe

MazdaUK said:


> Its good to fall off from time to time - it gives your metabolism a boost and stops you plateauing (is that a word?)
> 
> I make sure to fall off regularly - ooh, every 7-10 hours



Umm.  that might be a _bit _too often, Mazda!

Finally, the scale moved downward.  Average for the week (April 14th) still the same 217, but I have hopes for NEXT weeks average!

I wonder if the vitamins I started taking about 6 - 8 weeks ago are having a positive effect?  I "feel" smaller, and the legs definitely are.  (NEE, you were right - I got a vitamin "D" score from my recent blood work, and doc directed 2000 whatever the unit is, just like you said)


----------



## MazdaUK

> Umm. that might be a bit too often, Mazda!



That must be why my scales are stuck!


----------



## LindaBabe

This week - average of last 5 weighings - 216   I am happy.

Today, I started a new routine.  Gym workout M-W-F  Pool workout T-TH  We'll see if it helps.  

C'mon girls!  Let's get this wagon ROLLING!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Even after falling off the wagon nutrition wise, I've been steady in the exercise department.  And it shows.

New number 1.8.


My jeans fit.  I've lost 2 inches around my waist and mid section.


----------



## rlovew

My new number is 9.5- I finally seem to have broken through the barrier- now I just need to keep up exercising and watching intake during our mini trip to Disney this weekend.

Rebecca


----------



## MazdaUK

Still steady - at least I've not put any one - but this is a heavy week so I hope to see improvement next week. especially if I'm a good girl


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Same number for me this week.  I've not been doing great with the exercise, and let's not talk about the eating.  Work crap is getting crappier, and I'm letting it get the best of me by eating.  Yeesh.  I have 6 1/2 weeks til vacation--I've got to snap out of this funk!!


----------



## Lisa

I don't have a scale here at the house at the Cape but I am going to go by my scale from Saturday morning before I left and that was 8.

I was at Trader Joes Saturday and turned down Baklava.  I LOVE baklava, never been known to say no, but I did!

AWM, good job!  I bet you feel great. 
Linda, you knew that was coming, all your hard work is paying off!  Great job.

Let's focus on our exercising, ladies.  We can do this!!!!


----------



## PinballFamily

OMG! New number is 6.5 - that's down 2.5 since last week!  (I think it is a fluke, but I'm taking it!!!)


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

PBF!!


----------



## joyah

Wohoo Pam!!

since my scale is living in the barn and I'm living with that "friend" I'm skipping the week.  I'm fitting into my jeans tho and they are usually a bit tight so I'm hoping something will have moved by next week.


----------



## morgansmom2000

New number is 4.0.  I'm up .4 and that's all I have to say about that!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I am so stinkin proud of myself.  The stinkin part is pretty true right this minute.


I finished 2 miles on my elliptical in 27 minutes.  All at once. 

Now to go take another shower.


----------



## joyah

Well I picked up and new scale and let's just say I'm praying it's a better number in the am.  Either that or i need to start over!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

The best part, we can always start over. 


Made Eldest walk two miles with me today.  I think I will be paying for this tomorrow.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Did I mention that I lost 4 pounds doing bookfair? My last number is 9, again or still......
Anyway, I'm back into the "one"derland area again. 

I'm also starting Couch to 5K in preparation for our WDW trip. 

I also slid my patookie into a size 16 jeans this week. Haven't done that in ages!!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

what is couch to 5k?


ps-way cool on the patookie!!


----------



## joyah

okay very happy you're fitting into jeans.  but very ugly that I can't


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

AlexWyattMommy said:


> what is couch to 5k?
> 
> 
> ps-way cool on the patookie!!



C25K is a jogging routine to prep for a 5k run.  Basically saying you can go from a non runner to a runner in 9 weeks. I downloaded a podcast from iTunes that will tell you when to run and when to walk. 

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml this one has the schedule.
http://www.c25k.com/

thanks on the patookie! I was thrilled to pieces! 



joyah said:


> okay very happy you're fitting into jeans.  but very ugly that I can't



I was in a snug 18 and now it's a snug 16/roomie 18. I can deal with snug.
you will slide soon too!!


----------



## MazdaUK

I love American sizes! Its the only way I'll ever contemplate being able to get into a size 10

I have a new number - my last number is 5  so down 8lb since end Feb. Need to crank it up now - DH and I are going to work in the garden tomorrow instead of going out for lunch (which we normally do if we're both off work on the same day).


----------



## LindaBabe

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I also slid my patookie into a size 16 jeans this week. Haven't done that in ages!!!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Way to go on the patookie, Buffy!!!!


----------



## ddavis860

Great news Buffy!!  "One"derland and everything!!


----------



## ddavis860

My new number is 4...

So, I'm down 11 total now, and I can get a new WISH banner!! 

According to the WW site, I'm down 18 from when I started!  I started there before we all started counting here... guess every little bit and lb really does help in the big picture!!


----------



## MazdaUK

That's fantastic deb! 18 is well over a stone - try to carry it in bags of sugar or flouor and you really see what you've achieved

I must try that podcast


----------



## LindaBabe

You guys are doing GREAT!  Deb that's wonderful!  The prednisone kicked my good week on it's can.  without eating one bite extra, I gained 4 pounds the other day.  it is NOT fair.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Hope it turns around soon.  How long do you need to stay on it?


----------



## New England Eeyore

I like that Couch to 5 K thing. I'm going to try it when we get back from vacation. I had been trying to work spurts of jogging into my treadmill routines, but that sounds like a good way to be more serious about it. 

Congrats to those of you who are doing so well!


----------



## joyah

Linda sorry the prednisone got you. It get's me too.  hang in there......

Well the scale was a bit better this am.  I'm going to try weighing myself every day just to watch it.  I'm still unhappy with myself cause it was showing up 2 but hopefully by tuesday it will work itself around to that happier number.  I'm trying to drink more water  cause everyone says it helps so far all it's done is cause me to spend more time in the bathroom. off to bed.....


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I spend more time in the bathroom too.  Not sure what all this water is supposed to be doing for me, but I'm getting in my 8 glasses. 

Hope you have happy numbers soon Christy.


----------



## Lisa

Linda, med weight gain is hard, you are right, it isn't fair, however when you are off the predisone you will go back to where you were.  I hope you feel better.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

All righty!  Today's weigh-in--9.6.  After 2 stuck weeks, I'm happy!!  Not down much, but it's some!  Now, to keep it up!!  6 weeks til Disney!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Back from weigh-in.  My new number is 1.2.  Yes, that's right, down 2.8 this week for a total of 10.6!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I am up .2 so my new number is 2.0.  

I'm okay with that.  I had a ton of bad stuff on Friday and Saturday.  A few cups of ice cream will stick with you.   I had Graeter's on Friday and homemade ice cream and frozen yogurt on Saturday.   Couldn't let any go to waste.

I don't know if I'll lose these last two pounds before May 1st.  But I'm okay with that too.  I do feel healthier.  I'm exercising regularly.  My family is eating better.  I'm good.


----------



## joyah

Well the new number on the new scale after a week is 3 so that is up 1 I believe.  I'd really hoped to be better off going into ckc but it is what it is.

Onward and downward my friends. 6 lbs to the first goal.


----------



## LindaBabe

Last week, I was thrilled to average 216.  THIS week, it annoys me greatly.  216.


----------



## PinballFamily

Last number is 7.5.  Up one pound since last week.  (That number last week was suspiciously low, though, so I'm not too concerned.)

Have to be good during CKC - trouble ahead!


----------



## rlovew

I am at 0.0 this week- up .5 from last week- not a surprise with the stress and Disney trip in the last week.

Rebecca


----------



## ddavis860

ddavis860 said:


> My new number is 4...
> 
> So, I'm down 11 total now, and I can get a new WISH banner!!
> 
> According to the WW site, I'm down 18 from when I started!  I started there before we all started counting here... guess every little bit and lb really does help in the big picture!!



That was my post from 4/22...

Today my new number is the same   I was hoping for a bit less, but I think I've been getting too many carbies, and last night DH and I went to Red Lobster...and I had biscuts and chips... yeah, too many carbies...

When I get back from Vegas, I have to really get back in the swing.  I'll be walking alot there, so I'll be keeping up with the exercise, but not so sure of the food out there... The Friends are talking about lots of buffets


----------



## Lisa

Actually Deb, if you give yourself a pep talk now, you can make healthy choices at the buffet.  There is usually lots of veggies and fruit, and if you must, only take a small piece of that looks marvelous but I am sure tastes like chalk cake. 

Have a wonderful time.  Make sure you bring healthy snacks for the plane ride.


----------



## MazdaUK

I was down 1 on Thursday and now up one My scales are stck again- I really need to do more exercise. It was walk to work week and I did over 10 miles in the week, but its obviously not wnough. I need to walk at lunchtime as well I think.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

With the Sparkspeople, I found that walking one mile in 17 minutes burns way less calories than doing the elliptical - one mile in 14 minutes.  I now count my walking as toning instead of fat burning.  I make sure I do my 20-25 minutes on the elliptical in addition to doing 1-1/2 to 2 miles walking a day.  And the strength training every other day for 3 days.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Thought I would weigh myself today.  May 1st was my target date to reach my goal weight.

    

129.6 is my weight

    

I reached my goal in the alloted time line.


That isn't skinny at 5'6".  Gives me a BMI of 21.  That is healthy and 4 points away from not healthy.  But my clothes fit without buying new ones and I feel good.

My new goals are to get with a strength training program that will now tone what is left.  Be able to do my 3 mile road in under 45 minutes by June 8 (last day of school) and be able to do 45 minutes on my elliptical without falling over.   Oh and keep to healthy eating.


----------



## Lisa

Fantastic job, Ann!!!!!!


----------



## MazdaUK

Way to go Ann! I wish I was down to that- my target weight is above that, so I think you are skinny! You're less than I weighed when I got married 20 years ago

I don't have room for any training stuff in the house (no, not even if I give up scrapping) but I found a good toning regime in the paper which should do something for my lardy thighs and bottom so more of my trousers fit - best of all its only about 10 mins so I can do it while I'm making the morning tea. With nearly 3 hours a day commuting I'm just not going to fit in any gym stuff. Walking at lunchtime is going to have to be the way - and more gardening now the weather is better (except its pouring today)


----------



## morgansmom2000

Awesome job, Ann!  I'm 5'6" and that would be waaaaaaaay too skinny for me, but I'm big boned


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Thanks guys.  It does feel really good.  I get to eat more food if I keep to the same exercise.  And I don't loath the exercise anymore.  Still not my favorite  but I don't ever see that happening.


Mazda, for your walking, you can add in a few strength moves and that will burn more calories while you walk.  I used to do side kicks and squats after every 5 minutes of walking.  Felt like an idiot out there in the middle of my road doing them, but the totally helped before I got the elliptical two years ago.  Changing your pace as you walk is supposed to be really good, but I kept tripping over my own feet when I would do that.   I am such a klutz. 


I feel really good that I didn't take the easy way out and just eat diet meals and do diet pills.  Doing it with real food and exercise means I keep doing it.


----------



## LindaBabe

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Thought I would weigh myself today.  May 1st was my target date to reach my goal weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 129.6 is my weight
> 
> 
> 
> I reached my goal in the alloted time line.
> 
> 
> That isn't skinny at 5'6".  Gives me a BMI of 21.  That is healthy and 4 points away from not healthy.  But my clothes fit without buying new ones and I feel good.
> 
> My new goals are to get with a strength training program that will now tone what is left.  Be able to do my 3 mile road in under 45 minutes by June 8 (last day of school) and be able to do 45 minutes on my elliptical without falling over.   Oh and keep to healthy eating.




GOOD JOB!  YOU must look FAB - U - lous!


----------



## MazdaUK

Yeah, I can see me doing fancy moves walking up Whitehall - the police would be onto me as a terrorist

I'm pleased with my leg exercfises - two whole days already!!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Way to go, Ann!!  That's awesome!!

I had my weigh-in today, and I'm at 8.4!!  YAY!  I'm excited!  Really like seeing the number go down. . .gotta keep it up for Disney!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Mazda, for your walking, you can add in a few strength moves and that will burn more calories while you walk.  I used to do side kicks and squats after every 5 minutes of walking.  Felt like an idiot out there in the middle of my road doing them, but the totally helped before I got the elliptical two years ago.  Changing your pace as you walk is supposed to be really good, but I kept tripping over my own feet when I would do that.   I am such a klutz.



and walk backwards too. It tones a different part of your legs. 

I do the Walk away the pounds DVDs. the 30 minute workout is 2 miles. Which is way faster then I walk on the track.


----------



## MazdaUK

Again, walking backwards not appealing down Whitehall I walk around 4 mph or faster anyway - I'm sticking with the leg exercises and was really good with my food (and  ) last night - I think that's the main thing I need.


----------



## LindaBabe

216 AGAIN!   Grrrrrrr.  BUT . . . the belly fat seems a little "looser" - so maybe it's FINALLY shrinking a little.  The pants still have a tight waist and floppy legs though.  And one thing I didn't consider is - if the belly fat gets looser and looser . . . I'm going to look like a shar-pei!


----------



## rlovew

I am maintaining 0.0- I need to really get back to exercising. 

Rebecca


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Shar-pei!

That is one of the main reasons I was taking it slower this time.  Hoping my skin will shrink as I go.  I cannot afford to have the skin removed.  And OUCH!   I'm not into surgery.


----------



## PinballFamily

You guys are funny! 

 ("I am not a shar-pei, but this is as close as PBF could get!")

Congrats, Ann!  Nice job working to get to your goal!!!

No change this week for me.  Holding at 7.5.  I suppose that is good, given my crappy and way-too-numerous food choices at CKC and lack of dog walking/exercising with my nutty graveyard shift work schedule in the last week.


----------



## Lisa

Exercise makes a difference for me too.


----------



## joyah

I chose to skip the scale this week as I KNEW the ckc weekend was sitting on my hips.  I'm sure that tonights Ice cream didn't help but I chose to eat it. and I ENJOYED every bite.


----------



## Lisa

Forgive me Looking to Lose Ladies, for I was BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAd.  I ate GS Thin Mint Cookies. I deserve to gain the three pounds I gained this week.  Back to get back to the healthy track.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I ate a 250 calorie biscuit last night.  And that was JUST the biscuit.  The red beans and rice and chicken strip helped me go right to the edge of high side of my calorie allowance.  I had a whole 100 calories left after dinner for my snack. 

Need to go see what the scale says.  I haven't been able to walk this past week.  The wind has been ferocious and then the rain.


----------



## joyah

Lisa at least I'm in good company when I too fell off the wagon.  I just can't seem to pull it together for the last couple of weeks.  the scale is all over the place so I have no real good idea where I'm at.  I'm trying hard to get all the way on the wagon this week and watching the scale all week to see where I'm really at.

Oh well it wouldn't be a journey with our a few bumps in the road.


----------



## PinballFamily

New last number 5.0.  That puts me five pounds away from my goal - the last and toughest part!!!  

Lisa, don't begrudge yourself the GS cookies.  We all know that Thin Mint calories aren't REAL calories...


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

They are imaginary calories and your imaginary friends say so. 


I am 0.2 today.  Right in my goal weight.  As long it doesn't hit a 2, I will feel like I am maintaining.


----------



## MazdaUK

My scales are still stuck but its "retaining" week so maybe one day....


----------



## morgansmom2000

GS cookies are so not countable.  The $ goes to a good cause, so the calories don't count


----------



## Lisa

Ah, thank you my friends for releasing me from my sins. LOL  This morning the scale said 9, a wee bit better.


----------



## LindaBabe

Lisa, I hope you ENJOYED your girl scout cookies and didn't just eat them mindlessly 

I'm still on the wagon, but NOT happy.  It seems like with all this healthy eating I *should* be rewarded more on the scales.  And then there's the clothes problem - still tight around the waist, but flapping around the legs.  Oh well.  215.5


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I have that problem with my bras now.  A little too loose where I don't want it and still a little to tight around the rib cage.  I need the rib cage to shrink a little bit more before I invest in new bras.

Are you taking measurements Linda?


----------



## MazdaUK

My DSis just broke it to me that if one is perimenopausal (i.e not quite "d'un certain age" yet)n one should not aim to lose weight - because its REALLY difficult - but rather to eat foods which have a positive effect on health (like grains, oily fish etc.) She's lending me a book when she can find it.... But I still think losing 1/2 a stone or so should be possible


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I weighed today 0.0.

Shocked that the number didn't go up.  I haven't exercised in days.  But I haven't eaten a lot either.  Not much tastes good when you are sick.  Hoping to start exercising again today.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I weighed in last night.

I don't think I posted my last number.  It was 2.2 but it is now 0.8, so I lost 1.4, for a total of 11 pounds.


----------



## PinballFamily

Wowzers!  MM, AWM, and Linda - you guys are doing so great!  You're really motivating the rest of us to keep plugging away!

My "weighday" is tomorrow - should be interesting, since I haven't walked the dog in days, since he's unable to go out for the next week or so with his hip/back injury.  I've lost my training buddy!  But, I did walk around NYC all day on Sat - and I've been (mostly!) resisting "eating for comfort" with all the crap swirling around here lately.  We'll see where I end up this week...

But thanks for all the continued inspiration, ladies!  I need it!!!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Having a goal seems easier then the maintain part to me.  I have to resist the "oh, it won't hurt" to have one more cookie, one more piece of cheese, not walk that extra mile.  My strength exercise routine went out the window when I caught this cold.  Don't think I'm going to get that goal completed this month.

PBF, hearing about everyone's triumphs and struggles helps tremendously.  It is so nice to not be in this alone.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I have a long long long way to go, but my next goal is one more pound to hit a milestone   After that I will make another smaller goal and keep trying to hit those, rather than thinking of the "big picture" which seems so far off.


----------



## Lisa

You all are doing great.  I need to stink with the thought of healthy eating.  Too much stress going on.  Either I am eating right and not exercising, or eating poorly but exercising.  I need to focus on doing both at the same time.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

O my gosh Lisa.  Is that just a slip of thought?  I think doing both stinks too.


----------



## Lisa




----------



## morgansmom2000

Little Freudian slip there?  It does stink!


----------



## PinballFamily

Another "stink" here - new number is 7.  That is up two pounds since last week.  Boo...hiss...not enough exercise, I guess since I can't walk the dog because of his back/hip injury.  Eating hasn't really changed much...


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Things have been so crazy, that I keep forgetting to post!  My last number is now 7.2.  I probably won't be to what I wanted by vacation, but I'm a WHOLE LOT closer to it than I was!!


----------



## LindaBabe

Good Morning from Hot Indiana.  I was at 216 when I left, heaven knows, now.  Working at cleaning out mil's house so definitely getting my exercise, but eating is hard - to these people, baked beans are a vegetable.  I had a salad at McDonads yesterday while everyone else was chowing on burgers and fries, and last night salad and cole slaw with my 1/4 chicken but I would adore to see a large plate of steamed broccoli!  today, i'm going to the market and buy some of those microwave steamed veggie things.


----------



## joyah

Linda hang in there. Eating right when traveling is soooo hard. 

I have gotten so off track i don't even what to step on the scale.  I need to get myself righted around and soon.  the last few weeks of school are always killers for me.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Having the cold and then the allergies kicking my butt, I have not been faithful to exercise.  I'm not sure if counting the time I spent on my hands and knees pulling staples should have counted, but I did.  6 hours total. 

Will weigh in later.


----------



## Lisa

Christy, don't fall, get back on the scale to get you back on track, sooner rather than later.

Linda, I be you are going to find you lose with all you are doing.

AWM,   Sorry allergies are getting you.


----------



## MazdaUK

My scales are completely stuck I'm not gaining, which is good, but it doesn't seem to want to move. The exercises have tightened my rear, but I had to stop some of them as I could hear my knees and ankles grating and creaking - DH could hear it over the TV - and given arthritic knees run in our family (or should that be waddle) I don't want to do any damamge. For the same reason I can't take stairs instead of lifts.
I really want to do this through healthy choices rather than very restrictive calories (which just pile back on) but its not working. Help!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

See your doctor about what kind of exercises would be appropriate for you.  Maybe you should be doing yoga instead of higher impact exercise.  Something that is good for your health even if it isn't melting fat off in spades.

The eating healthier is key.  Restricting calories isn't something I wish to do long term.  I like my food too much.

I have noticed that if I eat my heavier meal in the mid-day I am not snacking as much nor am I watching that clock for when I can eat something again.  How sad is that?  I watch the clock.  I need to break that habit too.

I am pretty sure you can do it Mazda.  It isn't about cutting out all the food we like.  It is about watching our portions and making darn sure we are enjoying that food.  Grabbing a few chips here and there is not going to be as satisfying as sitting down and paying attention to those chips as we eat them.

We all have something we need to work on.  Mindless grazing (me), eating too large of portions, eating for emotional support, eating too much from the not good food groups, eating the larger meal at the wrong time of day.  We need to figure out which is ours and then find ways to work on it.



I believe in you Mazda.  You will find a way live healthier and happier.


----------



## PinballFamily

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Grabbing a few chips here and there is not going to be as satisfying as sitting down and paying attention to those chips as we eat them.



Hey, waitaminnit...was that you peeking in my window yesterday afternoon as I was snarfing down the sweet tea and the Lay's ruffle chips?????? 

You're so right.  I just needed crap comfort food - but it didn't really help.  My numbers are going the wrong way - ugh.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I was thinking more of Mazda's kinda of chips.  Those slivers of potato deep fried to a golden brown that is crispy on the outside and meltie on the inside, drenched in vinegar or ketchup, your choice.


Today's number is 9.4.

It looks good, but I'm pretty sure it is just lean muscle turning to fat.  I need to step up the exercising.


----------



## Lisa

PinballFamily said:


> Hey, waitaminnit...was that you peeking in my window yesterday afternoon as I was snarfing down the sweet tea and the Lay's ruffle chips??????



Who knew AWM was a stalker? 

My number today was 8!!  I have been *sticking* to eating healthy but laxed on the exercise bike, except for Sunday night where I was biking like mad watching Lost.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Pick me.  I knew.


----------



## MazdaUK

I don't eat chips very often - and when I do they're the oven kind. I'm not one for going down the chippie (or the burger joint). 
I weigh my cereal in the morning, I take in my own lunch to work so I'm not tempted by higher-fat options, I don't take crisps (chips) in, only fruit, WW yoghurt and maybe a cereal bar (low fat one - under 70 cals). Only diet soda - one per day. Walk to and from station and to and from station to work (briskly!). 
Its probably because when I get home I'm starving, so have too much pasta/potatoes with my main, and maybe a apck of crisps (though still "lite" - sunbites or walkers baked) before with a  as an apero (yes, I know thats bad but its not every day, honest!). 
Its getting chilly again (hope that wasn't summer) so i can lay off the cornetto and chocolate - I really shouldn't have it.
I can't do yoga as anything involving inversions makes me , I used to to t'ai chi, but now Dh works shifts and has the car I'm a bit stuck unless there's something in walking distance (and not too late at night). oh well, the lawn needs mowing, that's 45mins of evercise :


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

9.4 today.  I'm doing good with my maintaining.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

6.5 for me today!!  YAY!!  I know it'll go up after the Disney trip, but I'm happy with that right now!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Have an awesome trip.  Enjoy each and every calorie!!


----------



## Lisa

You may find it doesn't go up or at least not that much.  You will be doing a lot of walking so it might not be too bad.  The issue I have on vacation is eating out.  The restaurant food has soo much sodium and I don't cook with it at all. 

I haven't been on the scale in....I can't remember when.  I'll try to weigh in tomorrow and go from there.  Will report the weekly numbers that I have so far.

Great job ladies.


----------



## LindaBabe

I don't have a clue what my number is.  I imagine I haven't lost an ounce - they have a wonderful invention here - frozen custard.  We went two days in a row last week, and dh was already planing tonights trip at 9 am!  HOWEVER, CJBanks had a sale and I bought two pairs of shorts size 16!  I haven't worn size 16 shorts since I was a teen- ager!  I do do my pool exercises, though, religiously at 5:30 am.  The guard opens the hotel pool just for me


----------



## joyah

way to to Linda and Brooke!!

Lisa I'm the same way I need to but I'm ignoring it......... end of year school stuff just has me running to much


----------



## MazdaUK

Still maintaining - but my skirt bought when I was thinner fits OK (still loose round the waist). It seem to be my gut and "up top" that's causing problems with dresses - DH is not worried about me being bigger on top - and some trousers and jeans


----------



## ddavis860

Starting again... My old number was 4... that was right before Vegas...

New number is 1... up   It's alot of water, everything is puffy, rings and shoes are not fitting... and also too many of the wrong carbies...

 But getting motivated again


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

It is a new day for new beginnings.


----------



## MazdaUK

Did you fly? I always find that messes everything up for a couple of days.


----------



## ddavis860

I think part of the water prob is the weather... does anyone else have that problem?  It's gotten hot fast, and I cant drink when I want to ( another thing about dayshift that chaps my hiney), so when I can get some water, I drink and drink...they I puff and puff...


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Forgot to post my number


8.2  in the good direction. 



Course it is no longer there anymore.  Just got back from having crab cakes, crab fritters and bbq chicken at Mimi's cafe.  I didn't eat the rolls the bbq chicken came on though.  Does that help.   My cholesterol intake today however was way high with all that animal protein.


----------



## Lisa

Will post your figures, ladies.

My numbers are all over. ugh, Monday when I got on the scale it was 9, ok, I've been eating on the run, not exercising, yada, yada.  No valid excuse, but hey it happens.  Yesterday on the scale it was 1, as up two pounds, ugggh.  Today, it was back to 9.  I don't want to play teeter totter.

I have been back on the bike this week, now I have to start concentrating on eating healthy.


----------



## LindaBabe

no number.  The first time I weighed here in the hotel gym it was 212!  I was happy.  The next day 220.  I was NOT happy.  I stopped weighing while I was ahead, lol.

It's been a tough 3 weeks.  Veggies here seem to be fries (regular, steak, waffle, or spicy), Potato salad (American or German) and cole slaw (vinegar or creamy).  Too many sandwiches because they're fast, portable, and don't require a heat source when we're working on the house.  And too many walks down memory lane to places my husband loved in his youth - when waistlines, cholesterol, and blood pressure weren't under consideration.  Hopefully, we'll be home and back to normal soon!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Hopefully your body will bounce right back when you get to be normal again.


----------



## Lisa

I am taking today's number of 7.9!


----------



## LindaBabe

I gained six pounds.  222.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

But look how long you were gone with no healthy food or exercise in sight.

This not a set back.  This is just a bump in the road.  I know you know not to jump back in full speed.  Baby your body back on the right track. 



Today is 5.4.

Apparently I am not taking in enough calories to maintain my weight properly.  The no cheese thing is really showing on my scale.  I did find some veggie shreds and slices.  Now that I am back from the in-laws, I can start eating those with my meals and stop losing weight.  And eat enough calories to be on the higher side of my range.  Not the lower end like I have been doing.


But I do have to say I love the tape measure.  My waist in February was a 32.  It is today a 27.  I like that number.


----------



## PinballFamily

Haven't been on the scale in almost a month.  The new last # is 7.5, which isn't as bad as I thought it might be, given the crap/stress/no exercising that has been going on around here since the end of May.

Time to get back and refocused on meeting my goals, eating healthier, and resuming the dog walking.  We both miss it!


----------



## ddavis860

My new number is 3.  I'm down...

Back to the weight I was before my Vegas trip...finally 

My progress was in there, just not posted to my name on the first post

So, I'm down 10lbs again


----------



## Lisa

For me, and I think a few others, stress seems to be a major set back.  Let's come up with some great ideas to prevent stress from bringing on the pounds.  We need to take care of ourselves as we take care of others.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

The walking, for me, has been a great stress reliever.  I know I burn more calories on the elliptical, but I feel better after walking.  When I walk with my Eldest, it is a bonding time.  He tells me things he probably wouldn't otherwise.  And when I am walking alone, I can be truly alone.  I don't let the worries come with me.

I did NOT handle stress well before this journey we have taken together.

But I also have not had the same stress you all have been under lately.  I wish I could take you each out for a cup of tea and give you a shoulder to lean on.


----------



## Lisa

Oh, a spot of tea sounds wonderful.


----------



## MazdaUK

I think there's two types of people - those who go off food when stressed (or ) and those who "need" that little treat as a reward for all the bad stuff. Guess which I am

A colleague at work said she lost a lot of weight by thinking positive stuff each time she reached for something naughty - like instead of saying she'd had a bad day, she'd say "the train was on time AND I got a seat so I've had a GOOD day". I need to practice that (but I LIKE tha naughty stuff - does giving it up make you live longer, or just feel that way)


----------



## ddavis860

To all my friends having major issues right now!  Don't beat yourselves up over food too...be gentle to yourself.  

I feel very blessed that my life stresses are not the same magnitude as the major life stresses that my friends in the box are dealing with right now.  When life hits me hard, I really don't give a youknowwhat, and go for the comfort foods.  It's not the best way to treat myself.  I think it comes from putting everyone else first, and there isn't enough energy left to take care of me...  

I do think it's helpful to know your foods that can trigger the binging, can't stop myself feeling, that leads into the "well I blew it now might as well finish the bag, cake, pie, container..." (been there, done that too...haven't we all?) and have better options ready to go.  It might be easier to keep to the plan when life makes you feel like poo.

My big thing is I love the carbies...but they don't love me in return... it's like I'm self medicating or something and I have been out of control since my trip...

So, I had to do the cold turkey, no carbies diet for a week again.  Now I'm on the other side of it.  I got thru the withdrawl, the shakies, the cravings, the headache and flu like feelings.... See, they really do mess me up big time.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I want to turn to food.  But I don't keep any of the bad stuff in the house anymore.  And I'm too stinkin' lazy to travel 25 minutes to the closest grocery store.


----------



## LindaBabe

AlexWyattMommy said:


> But look how long you were gone with no healthy food or exercise in sight.
> 
> This not a set back.  This is just a bump in the road.  I know you know not to jump back in full speed.  Baby your body back on the right track.
> 
> 
> 
> Today is 5.4.
> 
> Apparently I am not taking in enough calories to maintain my weight properly.  The no cheese thing is really showing on my scale.  I did find some veggie shreds and slices.  Now that I am back from the in-laws, I can start eating those with my meals and stop losing weight.  And eat enough calories to be on the higher side of my range.  Not the lower end like I have been doing.
> 
> 
> But I do have to say I love the tape measure.  My waist in February was a 32.  It is today a 27.  I like that number.



You are so gentle!  Thank you.  On the other hand,it would be SO easy hate you . . .  "Apparently I am not taking in enough calories to maintain my weight properly. "



ddavis860 said:


> My new number is 3.  I'm down...
> 
> Back to the weight I was before my Vegas trip...finally
> 
> My progress was in there, just not posted to my name on the first post
> 
> So, I'm down 10lbs again



GOOD for YOU!



Lisa said:


> For me, and I think a few others, stress seems to be a major set back.  Let's come up with some great ideas to prevent stress from bringing on the pounds.  We need to take care of ourselves as we take care of others.



 You are right.  And, it did work to some extent - I got permisson to go in the hotel pool between 5 & 6 am, and did so, 6 days a week, or the damage would have been much worse.



AlexWyattMommy said:


> The walking, for me, has been a great stress reliever.  I know I burn more calories on the elliptical, but I feel better after walking.  When I walk with my Eldest, it is a bonding time.  He tells me things he probably wouldn't otherwise.  And when I am walking alone, I can be truly alone.  I don't let the worries come with me.
> 
> I did NOT handle stress well before this journey we have taken together.
> 
> But I also have not had the same stress you all have been under lately.  I wish I could take you each out for a cup of tea and give you a shoulder to lean on.





Lisa said:


> Oh, a spot of tea sounds wonderful.


  TEA!  Yes!  NOW, please!



MazdaUK said:


> I think there's two types of people - those who go off food when stressed (or ) and those who "need" that little treat as a reward for all the bad stuff. Guess which I am


  Me too, Mazda.



MazdaUK said:


> A colleague at work said she lost a lot of weight by thinking positive stuff each time she reached for something naughty - like instead of saying she'd had a bad day, she'd say "the train was on time AND I got a seat so I've had a GOOD day". I need to practice that (but *I LIKE tha naughty stuff - does giving it up make you live longer, or just feel that way*)


  Yup, same here.  But I want to keep my eyesight and my feet, so I think I'll be good more of the time than not, lol.



ddavis860 said:


> To all my friends having major issues right now!  Don't beat yourselves up over food too...be gentle to yourself.  . .
> 
> 
> *My big thing is I love the carbies*...but they don't love me in return... it's like I'm self medicating or something and I have been out of control since my trip...



Yup.  and believe me, there were occasions when we medicated - after signing mil into the nursing home . . . straight to the Donut Bank.  After the lawyer . . . straight to the Donut Bank.



AlexWyattMommy said:


> I want to turn to food.  But I don't keep any of the bad stuff in the house anymore.  And I'm too stinkin' lazy to travel 25 minutes to the closest grocery store.


MY GOSH!  Where do you live?  We just passed right up the state of Ohio on the interstate from Cinncinnati to Cleveland, I should have waved when we went by!

Yesterday and today we've been really good - lots of veggies and lots of water.  Hoping the scale looks better tomorrow.  Meanwhile, I bought some new clothes on Memorial Day and one of the pairs of shorts was size 16!  AND I can actually wear them.  I haven't seen 16 since high school. (and we won't talk about how long ago _that_ was, lol)


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Exit 36 off 71.  You probably did drive right past my house.  I can hear the road noise at night, I'm so close.


For those of you who would really like some tea, I have tons of herbals that I don't drink.  I love my DH.  He bought me the coolest tea maker and lots of teas from Target.  Unfortunately, I'm not into fruity hot tea.  If you would like some, please, please, please, PM me your addy.


I was completely fixated on staying near the low number of my range.  I am now on my second day of reaching the higher number.  I don't want chicken lady neck.  Too skinny is not for me.


----------



## Lisa

AWM, I love fruity herbal teas, I'll take them off your hands if you are looking to relocate them.   I believe you have my address. 

Linda!!! A size 16?!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I just went through my rolodex.  I must not have put it in there.  Send it to me again?


----------



## LindaBabe

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Exit 36 off 71.  You probably did drive right past my house.  I can hear the road noise at night, I'm so close.



Yup!  Did.  twice even   Next time, I'll ask before I go.

Anyone live near I-95 between Jersey and Cocoa Beach?  (Planning for September)


----------



## Lisa

I am on vacation at our beach house, no scale in sight but lots of Four Seas Ice Cream.  We aren't going crazy eating out, we've been eating in, so Four Seas is my splurge.

For those who wish to weigh in. let me know and I will post your numbers.


----------



## MazdaUK

I'm still maintaining.

AwM, have you tried with a little honey? It brings out the taste of the fruit teas. Or have them cold.

My clothes are all different sizes from (UK) 12-16 - and I have a LOVELY skirt my DSis brought in Florida -I love it because it says size 10. (I know that's a UK 14 but who cares! I might wear it inside out). What I don't like about it is that its way big for her but still, I look younger  (although I'm not)

I love cheese and carbohydrates - but I suppose you guessed that


----------



## LindaBabe

Mazda, I'm sure we ALL love cheese and carbs!  

Lisa, enjoy every minute of it - You guys earned your vacation!

215.5  sigh.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

6.8 

- eating more and drinking more water.  I think some that lower number was due to partial dehydration.  I know I didn't drink my 8 glasses while I was gone.  I like this number better.


----------



## LindaBabe

214


----------



## MazdaUK

maintaining But I've ordered some clothes in the sale so if some of them fit (and no, I've NOT been over-optimistic in the sizing - some are bigger size than I'd like) I'll be happy. And if some of them are WAY to big I'll not be upset


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hello Ladies!
I am very happy with myself, now watch me jinx myself!
I have, during the whole trip, maintained at 185!!
Yeah, I ate desserts and had a coke float almost every day! But we WALKED!
ALOT!
I wont go back to WW until the kids go back to school but I will try to behave myself and I will be checking in weekly again. Hard part is that you all stay inside when that white stuff happens and we stay inside during July and most of August until school starts and I like to eat M/Ms when scrapping.


----------



## Lisa

I am eating ok, but not exercising.  I find myself not weighing in daily, and that I can't do.  If I don't see the pounds go up on the scale, I can ignore it until it is too late.  Last I checked I was at 1, which is up from my last official weekly weigh in.  I need to focus on this because unfortunately I will be toting all that weight next month in the heat at WDW. :/


----------



## LindaBabe

Lisa said:


> I am eating ok, but not exercising.  I find myself not weighing in daily, and that I can't do.  If I don't see the pounds go up on the scale, I can ignore it until it is too late.  Last I checked I was at 1, which is up from my last official weekly weigh in.  I need to focus on this because unfortunately I will be toting all that weight next month in the heat at WDW. :/



C'mon, Lisa!  Back on track with the exercise!  You can do it you can do it   RAH Rah Rah!!!!

PS.  Have I said how much I appreciate the cheerleading you do on the "list"?  Thank you so much, Lisa!


----------



## LulubelleP

I need to get some support and lose the 20+lbs!!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

LulubelleP said:


> I need to get some support and lose the 20+lbs!!!



Welcome!!


----------



## MazdaUK

well done for maintaining Rita (that's our tiny European protions for you)

I put on my (US) size 10 skirt today and its a bit looser than last time I wore it and I've sent back a couple of dresses because they were too big on top - actually one was lovely and fitted from the waist down, the top was just wAAAAAY oversized if you haven't had surgery IYSwIM


----------



## Lisa

AZRita, I just realized you maintained while Disney cruising!  That is not easy with all that yummy food.  Yeah, you!!!

Linda, you are right.  I need to get back on track.  Unfortunately I am wavering.  Focus, eat healthy, and get off my trunk before it accumulates more junk.  I do find in this heat, the sugar foods are not appealing to me so that is good.


----------



## pixiedustforever

i chuckle when i see the title of this thread 

Marylee


----------



## ddavis860

My new number is 8...

I seem to be in a stall.  Not much happening with the diet part, eating same ole same ole.  I guess it's the motivation part,  I know I could do much better if I could get some!  

I stopped going to the gym after work.  I was getting home way to late and too tired to do anything else.  Maybe I can get motivated when I change shifts again


----------



## LindaBabe

214.5  

I was doing good til I ate ziti and birthday cake at the party this weekend.  Plus 3 diet Pepsi's which didn't help, i'm sure.

For me, if I stray even a little, it shows up in the scales and I desperately want that 200 pound mark by January 6th.


----------



## Lisa

My number is 8.9 and I exercised and passed up ice cream tonight.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I've gotta get back in the game!!  This summer--being off, constant snacking, too hot to exercise--has done me in!  DH & I started our walking back tonight.  Not sure what my number is.  I'll try to find out tomorrow!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

You and me both, Brooke!  It's been too easy to say "it's too hot" and just veg out.  I've got to get my sanity back!


----------



## LindaBabe

For 3 minutes this morning I hit *211.5*.  but I can't claim it yet, because by the time I got to the gym, I was up 2  so it's 214, again.


----------



## PinballFamily

I'm in the "gotta get back in the program" camp, too!  Finally started walking the dog again this a.m. - been too hot and busy to do it lately.

My big news is that I'm in a smaller swim suit!  I love the Lands End suits and have been a size 12 or 10 for years now, but my new suit yesterday (bought on clearance $$$ for our upcoming vacation!) is an 8!   (No one better say that they've simply modified their size charts...! )

I'll climb back on the scale at some point soon, too.


----------



## LindaBabe

PinballFamily said:


> I'm in the "gotta get back in the program" camp, too!  Finally started walking the dog again this a.m. - been too hot and busy to do it lately.
> 
> My big news is that I'm in a smaller swim suit!  I love the Lands End suits and have been a size 12 or 10 for years now, but my new suit yesterday (bought on clearance $$$ for our upcoming vacation!) is an 8!   (No one better say that they've simply modified their size charts...! )
> 
> I'll climb back on the scale at some point soon, too.



THAT's AWESOME!  Not surprising though - you're a little bit of a thing.


----------



## Lisa

PinballFamily said:


> My big news is that I'm in a smaller swim suit!  I love the Lands End suits and have been a size 12 or 10 for years now, but my new suit yesterday (bought on clearance $$$ for our upcoming vacation!) is an 8!   (No one better say that they've simply modified their size charts...! )



I heard they modified their size charts smaller!  

Linda, i bet you are 211, the gyms scale probably hasn't been calabrated in awhile.


----------



## PinballFamily

Lisa said:


> I heard they modified their size charts smaller!



La, la, la...I can't hear you! 

Linda - you ARE 211!  How could you gain two pounds out of thin air just traveling to the gym?  I'm sure Lisa is right about their scale.


----------



## rlovew

I need to get back to this. I read a book here at moms all about the sugars in our foods and cutting them out. It was saying if you cut down to 20-30 carbohydrate grams a day you can lose 6-8 pounds a week. I am not sure I completely believe that but I am definately going to cut back on my carb count - I have been this week anyway and I am borrowing the water aerobics book from mom and going to set up doing it a few times a week. Now I just need you all to help me hold to this.

Rebecca


----------



## MazdaUK

I'm still stuck! But its been sooooooo hot here and so busy at work no chance for a walk at lunchtime. DH and I did have a nice walk on Sunday - just 45 mins around the neighbourhood, but every little helps. And I mowed my aunt's lawn on Saturday (that's another 45 mins even though it wasn't long, just tufty). And walked Kicky to Scouts on Monday (40 mins round trip in a lot of heat and uphill on the way there) and just walked to library 9another 1/2 hour) on top of my usual work walks

But I had light meals this week so if I'm not down a bit next week there's no justice


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

rlovew said:


> I need to get back to this. I read a book here at moms all about the sugars in our foods and cutting them out. It was saying if you cut down to 20-30 carbohydrate grams a day you can lose 6-8 pounds a week. I am not sure I completely believe that but I am definately going to cut back on my carb count - I have been this week anyway and I am borrowing the water aerobics book from mom and going to set up doing it a few times a week. Now I just need you all to help me hold to this.
> 
> Rebecca



Don't do that Rebecca.  I don't think that is enough carbohydrates for your brain.

Per the SparksPeople:
~The basic message is simple when it comes to selecting the amount and type of carbohydrate foods. Carbohydrates should make up 45% - 65% of the total daily calories in a healthy diet. At least 130 grams of carbohydrate should be included in the diet to prevent ketosis. Whenever possible, replace highly processed/refined grains, cereals, and sugars with minimally processed whole-grain products. 
~Carbohydrate is necessary for the regulation of nerve tissue and is the ONLY source of energy for the brain. 
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/reference_carbohydrates.asp

Be sure to research or talk to your doctor before going on a drastic reduction of any one nutrition type.  As bad as my cholesterol numbers are, I cannot cut them complete out of my diet as they are also necessary for proper metabolism and they make up 50% of my nervous system.  Kinda need that to keep working, ya know.  So I keep my intake low and less of the animal proteins as I can and stay healthy.  Course now that I cut out the red meat, my iron is low.


----------



## Lisa

Thanks for sharing that important information with us, Ann.


----------



## rlovew

I wasn't planning on dropping mine drastically but I am going to reduce them- right now I have way more than recomended. I will talk about things with my doctor during my appointment on Wednesday.

Rebecca


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I read a lot and some of does sound too good to be true.  But really, who wants to risk the excess skin by losing 6-8 pounds in a single week?

I find out Monday if my diet changes helped my cholesterol.  I've gone mostly vegetarian.  Still allow myself some chicken or tuna each week, but the rest of my protein is coming from soy or beans.  The no cheese is better.  I have found soy and rice cheese that melts pretty good.  And the rice cheese actually has a pretty decent texture and taste that I can eat it sliced with apples and not be like, eww, where's my cheese?   I've discovered I like the almond milk better than the soy milk.  Rice milk is next on my list to try.  I also like the flavored better than the plain.  It is fine in cereal, but I'm not ready to drink it by the glass yet.   Greek yogurt has more protein than "regular" yogurt per serving.  And I've found I really like the rice cakes. 

I am maintaining.  I flux between 6.8 to 8.2.  I've not gone over the last number, so I'm pretty happy.  Next week is bloat week, so we'll see what numbers I get then.


----------



## MazdaUK

High-fibre carbs will help with the cholesterol  Venison is a low fat red meat which will keep your iron up. Chocolate is a digestible form of iron - just a square or two of plain, not a whole bar of milk choc And if you have vitamin c (like orange juice) with your iron-rich food (like spinach) it helps with the absorbtion


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I went from a 216 to a 178 with just diet change. 
So I don't need the medication just yet.  I do need to take iron pills for a while.  Once I get the number up, diet should keep it there if I eat right.

Thanks for the tips Mazda.  I wish we could still eat venison.  My Dad used to get deer every year and that is what we ate.  My DH doesn't hunt, so no venison anymore.


----------



## LindaBabe

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Don't do that Rebecca.  I don't think that is enough carbohydrates for your brain.
> 
> Per the SparksPeople:
> ~The basic message is simple when it comes to selecting the amount and type of carbohydrate foods. Carbohydrates should make up 45% - 65% of the total daily calories in a healthy diet. At least 130 grams of carbohydrate should be included in the diet to prevent ketosis. Whenever possible, replace highly processed/refined grains, cereals, and sugars with minimally processed whole-grain products.
> ~Carbohydrate is necessary for the regulation of nerve tissue and is the ONLY source of energy for the brain.
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/reference_carbohydrates.asp
> 
> Be sure to research or talk to your doctor before going on a drastic reduction of any one nutrition type.  As bad as my cholesterol numbers are, I cannot cut them complete out of my diet as they are also necessary for proper metabolism and they make up 50% of my nervous system.  Kinda need that to keep working, ya know.  So I keep my intake low and less of the animal proteins as I can and stay healthy.  Course now that I cut out the red meat, my iron is low.



The spark page has something else too "If there are not enough carbohydrates, then large amounts of fat are used for energy".  Hello?  Isn't that what we're trying to do - get rid of our body fat????


It is possible to get ALL the carbs a body needs from healthy fruits and vegetables - it is NOT necessary to eat grains and sugar to get carbohydrates. If you MUST eat grain, make it whole grain and skip the white flour, white bread, cake, pie, donuts, cookies, cup cakes, pan cakes, muffins, corn meal, and most cereals.  (A single blueberry toaster muffin has 53 -a Thomas's english muffin has 45)


While I think 30 grams of carb per day is pretty restrictive, most of us eat way WAY too many of them and way way more than that!  A certain amount of protein and fat is necessary, too, but many people are pretty ruthless in cutting _them_ to lose weight. 
 I try to hold my carb intake to 60 - 90 per day, but i'm losing about 1 # every 2- 3 weeks.  Really, that's fast enough - I'd rather when the tonnage goes, it be gone for good. (Much more carbs than that and I get elevated blood glucose - diabetics who test can easily find out how many carbs are too many)

I agree with AWM - on  the point that anything that promises you a 6 - 8 pound per week loss is unrealistic.

The sad part is - after a year+  on the healthy eating plan - i've lost enough weight (slowly, heaven knows) that my skin is loose anyway. Rapidity has nothing to do with it.  if you dump a bunch of stuffing out of  the sack, the sack is going to have wrinkles.  By the time I reach my goal, I expect to look like a Shar-pei.


----------



## ddavis860

LindaBabe said:


> The spark page has something else too "If there are not enough carbohydrates, then large amounts of fat are used for energy".  Hello?  Isn't that what we're trying to do - get rid of our body fat????
> 
> 
> It is possible to get ALL the carbs a body needs from healthy fruits and vegetables - it is NOT necessary to eat grains and sugar to get carbohydrates. If you MUST eat grain, make it whole grain and skip the white flour, white bread, cake, pie, donuts, cookies, cup cakes, pan cakes, muffins, corn meal, and most cereals.  (A single blueberry toaster muffin has 53 -a Thomas's english muffin has 45)
> 
> 
> While I think 30 grams of carb per day is pretty restrictive, most of us eat way WAY too many of them and way way more than that!  A certain amount of protein and fat is necessary, too, but many people are pretty ruthless in cutting _them_ to lose weight.
> I try to hold my carb intake to 60 - 90 per day, but i'm losing about 1 # every 2- 3 weeks.  Really, that's fast enough - I'd rather when the tonnage goes, it be gone for good. (Much more carbs than that and I get elevated blood glucose - diabetics who test can easily find out how many carbs are too many)
> 
> I agree with AWM - on  the point that anything that promises you a 6 - 8 pound per week loss is unrealistic.
> 
> The sad part is - after a year+  on the healthy eating plan - i've lost enough weight (slowly, heaven knows) that my skin is loose anyway. Rapidity has nothing to do with it.  if you dump a bunch of stuffing out of  the sack, the sack is going to have wrinkles.  *By the time I reach my goal, I expect to look like a Shar-pei*.








 Linda...THAT is funny!!

But South Beach agrees with everything Linda is saying.  Better to get the carbies from veggies and fruits.  That is the diet that my Dr recommends now.

I had a friend at work who's Dr put her on an "insulin resistant" diet.  Veggies, meat, fruit at every meal.  Plate was divided as 1/2 veggies, 1/4 protein, and 1 serving of fruit.  So, she would have like a cup of broccoli, a salmon fillet, and an apple.  The weight came off slow and steady.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

LindaBabe said:


> The spark page has something else too "If there are not enough carbohydrates, then large amounts of fat are used for energy".  Hello?  Isn't that what we're trying to do - get rid of our body fat????




I think what they are saying is that you need X amount of carbs daily for your brain to function properly.  The fats used for energy is something completely different in my mind.  

I think getting your carbs from fruits n veggies is the best way too.  That is where I get most of my carbs.  Who knew grapefruit had so many carbs?  I sure didn't.  I try to keep my breads to whole grains when I can.  However,  Panera does find way into my stomach every now and then.


----------



## MazdaUK

Can't you buy venison in the shops? Or by mail order? 

My DH doesn't hunt (over here its pretty restrictive anyway with private land and gun controls and animal welfare regulations) but I get it either from a farm in Scotland or even my supermarket (only a limited amount - sausages or diced, generally). There is little farmed venison, its mostly culled animals so tends to be seasonal (autumn).

DH won't eat "Bambi" so i tell him its beef


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

You know, I don't think I've really looked for it.  It has never jumped out at me at the meat counter.  I bet I could find some in the frozen section.  I will be on a hunt [pun intended] for it when I get back.  Thanks.


----------



## Lisa

AlexWyattMommy said:


> I think what they are saying is that you need X amount of carbs daily for your brain to function properly.  The fats used for energy is something completely different in my mind.
> 
> I think getting your carbs from fruits n veggies is the best way too.  That is where I get most of my carbs.  Who knew grapefruit had so many carbs?  I sure didn't.  I try to keep my breads to whole grains when I can.  However,  Panera does find way into my stomach every now and then.



Grapefruit has a lot of carbs in it?  I eat one almost every day.  Guess I need to look at my carbs, could be why I am yo-yo ing so much.

My number this week is 8.6.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I eat those Del Monte cups, easier on my eyes.  No grapefruit spitting at me. 

8oz  120 cal  0 fat  0 cholest  15mg sodium  32g total carbs

vs apple slices

8oz  120 cal  0 fat  0 cholest  0 sodium  28g total carbs


not a huge difference, but every time I eat one of those cups, I always put myself over my carb allowance.


----------



## LindaBabe

AlexWyattMommy said:


> I eat those Del Monte cups, easier on my eyes.  No grapefruit spitting at me.
> 
> 8oz  120 cal  0 fat  0 cholest  15mg sodium  32g total carbs
> 
> vs apple slices
> 
> 8oz  120 cal  0 fat  0 cholest  0 sodium  28g total carbs
> 
> 
> not a huge difference, but every time I eat one of those cups, I always put myself over my carb allowance.



That's a whole MEAL of carbs for me

I've had a pretty good week with a couple of MAJOR oops - so holding - 214.
Truly that one day at 211 was an anomoly and I haven't been near it again since.  But it was sufficient to give me hope.


----------



## PinballFamily

Finally climbing back onto this wagon!

Last number is (still!) 7.5.  The good news is that this has been holding/consistent for at least the past month+.  So, that weight must really be off.

But, it is exactly only half-way to my goal (7.5 down/7.5 to go).  The original goal was to have the entire amount off before our vacation, but that doesn't seem very likely (or healthy) to get the rest of the way there so quickly.

So, will continue to plug away...


----------



## MazdaUK

I'm the same - can't shift the remainder Hopefully it'll come OFF on holiday - although I don't limit myself, because we're out and about there's fewer snacks and more exercise Otherwise resign myself to being this size


----------



## LindaBabe

213


----------



## MazdaUK




----------



## rlovew

I am jut happy right now that I didn't gain any in Disney- despite having a dessert each day. I was very good about doing 1/2 an hour of water aerobics each night and watching my carb intake- although it was higher than when I am home. Now that I don't have quite such an availability of pools I need to check and see which I can use to continue the water aerobics for the rest of the summer into the fall.

Rebecca


----------



## rlovew

Go LINDA!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa

Awesome job, Linda!!!

Alrighty Pam for maintaining for so long over the summer.

Rebecca, good for you doing water aerobics.  I love doing water aerobics, it is a great toner.


----------



## Lisa

My weigh in today was 9.


----------



## LindaBabe

211.5 dispite a piece of delightful apple crumb pie!


----------



## LindaBabe

What's HAPPENING Ladies?  Did everybody give up?  

C'mon GANG!

Drink that water!
EAT those healthy meals!  Add Veggies!  ADD Veggies!  ADD VEGGIES!
Exercise!

Let's GO!

212


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Getting back on track after vacation and school and soccer practice was harder than I thought.

My last number is 7.8.  

I'm happy with it.


----------



## rlovew

I have been working- I am at 155.5- which since I had gone up is 13 pounds down from when we started VBS last month.

Rebecca


----------



## Lisa

There are no scales here at WDW that I have seen.  Have done lots of walking however those French Napoleans have called my name.  Definitely will get back onto track the 30th when we are home.

Great job on maintaining and continuing the lose, ladies.


----------



## ddavis860

LindaBabe said:


> What's HAPPENING Ladies?  Did everybody give up?
> 
> C'mon GANG!
> 
> Drink that water!
> EAT those healthy meals!  Add Veggies!  ADD Veggies!  ADD VEGGIES!
> Exercise!
> 
> Let's GO!
> 
> 212



You're right Linda!


----------



## MazdaUK

Haven't weighed myself since I got back but did a lot of walking, and DH and I are trying to do an hour walk each morning whenever we're both about.


----------



## New England Eeyore

I'm trying to get back on the wagon. It's been a hectic and stressful several months and that translated to no exercise and lots of bad food choices. Not happy with myself. So my fresh start started yesterday. Back on the treadmill for the first time in months, then again this morning. Back to the salads, veggies. Back to eating at home - minimize the take out. One day at a time.


----------



## LindaBabe

rlovew said:


> I have been working- I am at 155.5- which since I had gone up is 13 pounds down from when we started VBS last month.
> 
> Rebecca



GREAT JOB!



Lisa said:


> There are no scales here at WDW that I have seen.  Have done lots of walking however those French Napoleans have called my name.  Definitely will get back onto track the 30th when we are home.
> 
> Great job on maintaining and continuing the lose, ladies.


You have a dispensation - you're on VACATION!



ddavis860 said:


> You're right Linda!  Need to start counting those points again!!
> 
> I canceled my membership at the gym.  I know I'll never go in early before work,  ...


   I thought you were on 3 - 11?  I could see you not going in early if you went to work at 7 am - THAT _would_ be painful,



MazdaUK said:


> Haven't weighed myself since I got back but did a lot of walking, and DH and I are trying to do an hour walk each morning whenever we're both about.


  Good job on the walks, Mazda!



New England Eeyore said:


> I'm trying to get back on the wagon. It's been a hectic and stressful several months and that translated to no exercise and lots of bad food choices. Not happy with myself. So my fresh start started yesterday. Back on the treadmill for the first time in months, then again this morning. Back to the salads, veggies. Back to eating at home - minimize the take out. One day at a time.



C'mon up on the wagon,  Honey!  You CAN DO IT!


----------



## ddavis860

LindaBabe said:


> I thought you were on 3 - 11?  I could see you not going in early if you went to work at 7 am - THAT _would_ be painful,



When you put it that way, I guess it sounds pretty dumb...


----------



## Lisa

I got on the scale tonight when I got home. 

Back to healthy eating tomorrow.


----------



## wdwmickey

Lisa--is it too late in the year for me to join in?

I started at Curves last week (an early b-day gift to myself) and I'm looking to lose 20% (or 50 pounds) and get healthier 

When I weighed in this morning I was down 2 pounds (yay), so I have the machines learned and with my b-day over now it is time to focus on healthier eating this week.

I figure if I set a weekly goal for myself (instead of just a long term goal) the changes might actually stick   I would actually love to lose 75 pounds by my 50th birthday (in 2012) and be able to walk a half marathon by then, but, for now I'm doing small steps to increase my health  

Off to locate my WW books in the back of the closet.  Point tracking starts today 

Cheryl


----------



## Lisa

wdwmickey said:


> Lisa--is it too late in the year for me to join in?
> 
> I started at Curves last week (an early b-day gift to myself) and I'm looking to lose 20% (or 50 pounds) and get healthier
> 
> When I weighed in this morning I was down 2 pounds (yay), so I have the machines learned and with my b-day over now it is time to focus on healthier eating this week.
> 
> I figure if I set a weekly goal for myself (instead of just a long term goal) the changes might actually stick   I would actually love to lose 75 pounds by my 50th birthday (in 2012) and be able to walk a half marathon by then, but, for now I'm doing small steps to increase my health
> 
> Off to locate my WW books in the back of the closet.  Point tracking starts today
> 
> Cheryl



Cheryl, of course you can join in.  Realistic healthy goals are what we aim for.


----------



## wdwmickey

Very realistic!  My first (and main) goal is to get healthier, if I lose weight then that's a bonus.  I hope to lose the 20% by my next birthday (a year from now). Thanks for letting me play too!!


----------



## Lisa

When I got home Sunday the scale said 9.7 as in up 10 pounds. blah, this morning it was at 4.7.  

I did some time on the bike.  I have to focus on exercising.


----------



## LindaBabe

wdwmickey said:


> Lisa--is it too late in the year for me to join in?
> 
> I started at Curves last week (an early b-day gift to myself) and I'm looking to lose 20% (or 50 pounds) and get healthier
> 
> When I weighed in this morning I was down 2 pounds (yay), so I have the machines learned and with my b-day over now it is time to focus on healthier eating this week.
> 
> I figure if I set a weekly goal for myself (instead of just a long term goal) the changes might actually stick   I would actually love to lose 75 pounds by my 50th birthday (in 2012) and be able to walk a half marathon by then, but, for now I'm doing small steps to increase my health
> 
> Off to locate my WW books in the back of the closet.  Point tracking starts today
> 
> Cheryl



NEVER too late to start.  Read my "life story" on the first or second page of this thread.  You CAN do it - but it has to be a lifestyle change not a "diet".



Lisa said:


> When I got home Sunday the scale said 9.7 as in up 10 pounds. blah, this morning it was at 4.7.
> 
> I did some time on the bike.  I have to focus on exercising.


  AND DRINK your water!  Some of that is bound to be dehydration making your body retain water.

Let's go ladies!  MOVE it move it move it!

210.5 and holding.


----------



## wdwmickey

LindaBabe said:


> NEVER too late to start.  Read my "life story" on the first or second page of this thread.  You CAN do it - but it has to be a lifestyle change not a "diet".
> 
> 
> Let's go ladies!  MOVE it move it move it!
> 
> 210.5 and holding.



Linda-- I am so inspired by reading your story.  I may have to print it so I can read it over and over.  Thanks so much for sharing  

My goal for this week was to eat better, well, without writing it down I actually have no clue what I'm really eating so my new goal is to write down everything I eat starting tomorrow!  I have actually gone to Curves and done the workout 8 times in the last 12 days


----------



## joyah

~~~sneaking in 
I fell off the wagon for such a long time I've got road rash on 100% of my body.

I HAVE got to get back on track with this.
so come the am I will step on the scale and then you will all hear my screams of agony.  I'm sure I put  everything back on.  I am also going to start the measureing again.

so I will crawl back tomorrow on my hands and knees

wdwmickey thanks for starting i think it was the push I needed to get going again.


----------



## wdwmickey

Christy--I didn't even fall off the wagon, I've never really been on it   I've weighed over 200 for my entire adult life and shortly after both my girls were born I was at 265   At least I lost some, but, I've never exercised and I've started WW so many times I think I have the manual memorized.   I think together we can start on the path to a healthier life   What do ya say?  Healthier, not necessarily skinnier


----------



## joyah

Cheryl
I think that sounds great.  I'm pretty good about the healthier part.  We raise 90% of what we eat.  Lots of veggies and pork and beef.  I want to try to raise some chicken next year we already have them for eggs.  It's pretty much milk and cheese and sandwich meats for me at the grocery store.

I work at a senior center so I eat the lunch that we are serving there and I really have to watch it cause I eat way to much if the boss is filling the plate.  My biggest downfall is soda/sweet tea.  I'm allergic to nutra sweet/aspratame and although they say splenda is natural sorry I'm afraid to try.  the reaction seems to have lessoned over the years but .....  Water is not my friend (or my dads) I feel sick after a glass but I keep trying.  

My weight is 192 this is the highest I've EVER been and higher than I was a ckc in april.  That means 10 punds creapt on this summer.  I out weigh my husband who is 6' by 30 pounds!!!!!  Even though I'm on the go and moving things constantly the weight doesn't budge.  I'm going to measure myself in the am  the scale report was just a depressing thing this am.  My goal is to be 177 by the first of the year.  that was the weight I was when I got pregnant with both boys and I was at 1 year after E was born  he will be 10 in dec.  that is the 1st 15lbs to go.  at that point I'd love to lose another 17 that will put me at Tom's weight which for me is still to much I'm 5'1".  My target area is my tummy and hips  the legs and arms are fine.  I horseback road until e was born and I haven't lost the leg muscle just cause of the walking up and down my drive way.  

any one have tummy exercises to share?

and Lisa do you by chance still have the duct tape from the ban wagon?  I might need an extra piece please.


----------



## Lisa

joyah said:


> and Lisa do you by chance still have the duct tape from the ban wagon?  I might need an extra piece please.



I've got bright pink duct tape!  



LindaBabe said:


> NEVER too late to start.  Read my "life story" on the first or second page of this thread.  You CAN do it - but it has to be a lifestyle change not a "diet".
> 
> AND DRINK your water!  Some of that is bound to be dehydration making your body retain water.
> 
> Let's go ladies!  MOVE it move it move it!
> 
> 210.5 and holding.



210.5!!! Excellent my friend, excellent.

Tonight, although I had a screaming headache, I rode the bike for a bit.


----------



## joyah

Thank you I'm going to need a piece to ignore the spaghetti in th fridge.

Linda you just amaze me.  I need a 16th of your will power.  I'm headed down the road and I need to put me first, just need to get the rest of the household to realize I'm not a door mat


----------



## wdwmickey

I bought lots of yummy fruits & veggies at the farmers market yesterday.  Can I package the spinach & red lettuce together and tell Rachel that its all lettuce?   She only eats dark lettuce


----------



## Lisa

Certainly put spinach in there, it will blend to look like spring greens.

I love the farmers market, we have a terrific one, about a mile from my house.


----------



## MazdaUK

Not weighing this week as on fat week (will try to remember next week!) but just noticed my legs (especially calves) much firmer from all the working! Hopefully the firmness will work up to my rear in due course


----------



## wdwmickey

Down 1.5 more (total 3.5 down)   Rachel loved the greens mixed together!


----------



## LindaBabe

joyah said:


> Thank you I'm going to need a piece to ignore the spaghetti in th fridge.
> 
> Linda you just amaze me.  I need a 16th of your will power.  I'm headed down the road and I need to put me first, just need to get the rest of the household to realize I'm not a door mat



no will power here - BUT getting off the carbs and sugar was a big help in not feeling compelled to eat.  Have NOT had a good week here food wise and the scales show it - the range was from 208 - 214 with an average of 211.5 - UP 1.



joyah said:


> Cheryl
> I think that sounds great.  I'm pretty good about the healthier part.  We raise 90% of what we eat.  Lots of veggies and pork and beef.  I want to try to raise some chicken next year we already have them for eggs.  It's pretty much milk and cheese and sandwich meats for me at the grocery store.
> 
> I work at a senior center so I eat the lunch that we are serving there and I really have to watch it cause I eat way to much if the boss is filling the plate.  My biggest downfall is soda/sweet tea.  I'm allergic to nutra sweet/aspratame and although they say splenda is natural sorry I'm afraid to try.  the reaction seems to have lessoned over the years but .....  Water is not my friend (or my dads) I feel sick after a glass but I keep trying.
> 
> 
> any one have tummy exercises to share?
> 
> and Lisa do you by chance still have the duct tape from the ban wagon?  I might need an extra piece please.



Gotta get OFF that sugar, babe!  

I've been doing ab exercises for over a year and still fat in the tummy.  The underpinnings are more firm, and my posture is better but still got the jelly belly.  Unfortunately, it will be the last thing to go.

Here's your exercise.  

sit on the end of a firm bench like a picnic bench or other backless chair and put your hands on the edges of the bench behind you - not uncomfortably far  - just sufficient that you are leaning back a little and balanced on the butt.  Raise your knees toward your chest as far as you can, hold for 3 and relax.  WHen I started, I could barely do 3, barely raised at all.  

C'mon girls - together We CAN do this.


----------



## joyah

I know I need to give it up but there is NOTHING for me to use as a sub in cooking/baking  I just need to lay off the sweet tea and soda

Love  that exercise will have find some type of bench in my house to use.

I don't have will power at all i take the easiet route and that is not always the healthy one.


----------



## wdwmickey

I need to give up sugar too!!  It's so hard--I love all carbs & sweets.  Any suggestions for going "cold turkey"?


----------



## Lisa

It's Tuesday, back to my weekly weight in - 3.2, thank goodness I am getting rid of that excess fluid I picked up while eating all that high sodium food at WDW.  Not to get back to where I was before vacation.


----------



## rlovew

wdwmickey said:


> I need to give up sugar too!!  It's so hard--I love all carbs & sweets.  Any suggestions for going "cold turkey"?



I love them too- but was able to get off them a bit when I was away from home at mom and dad's and have made an affort not to have too many of them since. Russell Stover's make some really good sugar free candy (uses spleda) that actually tastes as good as other stuff and when I really need a sweet I try that or sugar free sherbert. If I really want something I will have it but then I will make sure to add about 10 minutes to my workout and I eat right before I work out.

Rebecca


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I'm back in--my number today was 1.8 (back to the same "decade" I was in when I started).  Hoping to be to 6.8 by Halloween!


----------



## wdwmickey

Ate out 3 times this weekend, had too much salt & junk.  Scale knows it--I'm back to where I started (+3.5)   On the positive side, since I'm working out 3-4 times a week I've discovered that I actually have muscles


----------



## Lisa

Good that we are getting back on track.

I've done the bike each night, Tour de France here I come.


----------



## rlovew

I am at 1.0 today- dropping 1.5 in the last week with going to Disney is really good. I will be at my first goal in another week of 2- just 1 pound left to goal 1. Today DH wants to walk and I have ZUmba tonight- I haven't decided about water aerobics today but if I do it- it will be a short program.

Rebecca


----------



## morgansmom2000

Lisa said:


> Good that we are getting back on track.
> 
> I've done the bike each night, Tour de France here I come.



Lance Armstrong better keep up his training


----------



## joyah

WOOHOO I'm down down 3!!!!!

look out world Lisa's on a roll


----------



## LindaBabe

Good Job, Lisa!



joyah said:


> WOOHOO I'm down down 3!!!!!
> 
> look out world Lisa's on a roll



GREAT. Christy!

211.5 and Holding.  Gotta up the water, too.


----------



## joyah

Thanks Linda  We'll get there before you know it you'll be below 200


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Can I get a Whoop Whoop?!??!? 

I did my first couch to 5k session today and feel AWESOME!!! It was way easier then I thought it would be. I ran the cross country course in town and it was nice and peaceful. I love fall!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy




----------



## morgansmom2000




----------



## party of 3

good for you!!!!

i've been walking after supper but have not lost any weight.


----------



## joyah




----------



## wdwmickey

Good for you!!!


----------



## MazdaUK

Well done! I wish we had something like that near here. I'm walking and not losing and apples are hurting my tummy. Fed up.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

MazdaUK said:


> Well done! I wish we had something like that near here. I'm walking and not losing and apples are hurting my tummy. Fed up.



It's just a path in the woods, nothing spectacular. 
The school uses it for a course since it's right across the street from the school.


----------



## Lisa

Good job, BAMB!

Still doing the bike, and yesterday I walked tons around the city.


----------



## wdwmickey

So today marks 4 weeks at Curves for me--which means it was time to weigh & measure.  

The scale is NEVER my friend total weight loss 1.5, 
Total inches lost 11.25 

So as I continue to remind myself, I'll remind you too--the scale doesn't measure all of your results!

As an added bonus I feel better and when DH and I went to the mountains this weekend I was able to walk & walk (keep up with DH and have no hip pain) and no heavy breathing


----------



## Lisa

wdwmickey said:


> So today marks 4 weeks at Curves for me--which means it was time to weigh & measure.
> 
> The scale is NEVER my friend total weight loss 1.5,
> Total inches lost 11.25
> 
> So as I continue to remind myself, I'll remind you too--the scale doesn't measure all of your results!
> 
> As an added bonus I feel better and when DH and I went to the mountains this weekend I was able to walk & walk (keep up with DH and have no hip pain) and no heavy breathing



That is the best!!  No hip pain or heavy breathing.  You are doing well after just four weeks!

Tomorrow I need to get on the scale.  Haven't weighed in ages.


----------



## LindaBabe

wdwmickey said:


> So today marks 4 weeks at Curves for me--which means it was time to weigh & measure.
> 
> The scale is NEVER my friend total weight loss 1.5,
> Total inches lost 11.25
> 
> So as I continue to remind myself, I'll remind you too--the scale doesn't measure all of your results!
> 
> As an added bonus I feel better and when DH and I went to the mountains this weekend I was able to walk & walk (keep up with DH and have no hip pain) and no heavy breathing


  That's AMAZING!  Good job.  Sure wish I could say the same - I've been working out for two years and haven't reached that "no pain" milestone!



Lisa said:


> Still doing the bike, and yesterday I walked tons around the city.



Good Job, Lisa!



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Can I get a Whoop Whoop?!??!?
> 
> I did my first couch to 5k session today and feel AWESOME!!! It was way easier then I thought it would be. I ran the cross country course in town and it was nice and peaceful. I love fall!!



Good for you BAMB! That's great! are you going to do it every other day?


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Way to go, everyone!!!  

I've managed to do my walks this week--told DS he was "helping mommy get ready for Disney" by riding in the stroller!  It's working for now, but we'll see!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

StitchIsOurHero said:


> Way to go, everyone!!!
> 
> I've managed to do my walks this week--told DS he was "helping mommy get ready for Disney" by riding in the stroller!  It's working for now, but we'll see!!



Do you have any old maps you can laminate and let him pretend to be at Disney?  You can walk faster to get to shows and walk slower to get around crowds.  He can pick and it will vary your walking speeds.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Sorry--I haven't been good at being accountable here.  I did my weigh-in today, and I'm at 9.4!  YAY for downward!!

Today was my "skip" day on exercising, so I've got to hit it tomorrow to keep that number!!  


Ann, that's a GREAT idea about Disney!!  We'll try that!!


----------



## Lisa

My weigh in number was 5. Uggh, obviously it was in the wrong direction.

Concentrating on exercising until I get back into the groove of healthy eating.


----------



## rlovew

I am at 0.0 now- which means I have hit my first goal. My next goal will be another 10 pounds. Of course since I know that I will be bad about food today with it being DH's birthday and the community having a fundraiser for someone who was in a really bad accident I will just have to be more vigalent next week and keep up with the exercise.

Rebecca


----------



## joyah

I'm ignoring the scale and only going by measurements now and they are all in the downward motion by 1/4-1" so I'm happy   I will do another measure on wed. so than we'll know how well I'm actually doing.


----------



## LindaBabe

One step forward, two steps back.  Three weeks on the road = 214.5 #s.  Got together with some friends I hadn't seen for a while and they were all very complimentary - but honestly, I still don't see it in the mirror.  Am I ever going to lose sufficient to make a visible difference?  I'd just like to see a couple rolls disappear!


----------



## joyah

Linda believe your friends and trust what they say.  we never see it on ourselves cause we always want more.

You look wonderful and have come so far and are such a great motivater for all of us.

I need to learn from you and I've heard what your saying i just can't seen to put it into action with my crazy life


----------



## wdwmickey

Linda--Christy is right, listen to your friends 

Same old here, scale not budging, but, the inches are still going down!


----------



## Lisa

Linda, even if you can't see it, take the word of friends and the fact you have gone down in clothes size.  Your journal has been an inspiration to many of us.

My weigh in this week was 3.2, down fortunately.  I had a kick in the pants this week; I had a dr appt and the first time in my life, my blood pressure was high.  I have to buckle down and exercise.


----------



## MazdaUK

Nothing budging here I'm trying to make healthy choices and get my exercise by walking, because I've done diets and it just comes back, and I can't do high impact stuff because of bad knees and hips. But I think I'm going to have to cut stuff/do WW points if I really want to move it.


----------



## LindaBabe

Thanks for the encouragement!  You gals are SO NICE!

Lisa, you CAN get the bp under control and gosh it's a lot of work!  

Two years ago, I was on two bp meds - been working out ever since and dieting  ~18 months.  Had to come off one bp med because of the coughing - a side effect.  Never remember to take the other one.  Monday, the bp was 110/70.  even MY doc couldn't ask for more than that.  It is lower on days I sleep better the night before - which may be a hint for you, not that you have any control over it.  I think not eating processed food helps too - much lower sodium in fresh food prepared by me.

Right now, i'm trying to go to healthy snacks every 4 hours between breakfast and dinner, instead of breakfast lunch and dinner.  We'll see how that works.


----------



## wdwmickey

So it took 2 months, but, I am down 4.5 and down 12 inches total   Next goal walking 30 mins on curves "off" days.


----------



## Lisa

Congratulations, Cheryl!  That is terrific.  I bet your clothes feel great on.

My weigh in today was 3.6.  I haven't been good, but I haen't been too horrible either.  It's more like I haven't been giving it the attention I should but that also tells me my healthy eating is becoming every day matter of course which is keeping me in balance until I get life more manageable.  In that I am pretty happy.  I thought I had spiraled completely off track, but good to know my weight hasn't done up.


----------



## LindaBabe

wdwmickey said:


> So it took 2 months, but, I am down 4.5 and down 12 inches total   Next goal walking 30 mins on curves "off" days.



Good JOB, Cheryl!



Lisa said:


> Congratulations, Cheryl!  That is terrific.  I bet your clothes feel great on.
> 
> My weigh in today was 3.6.  I haven't been good, but I haen't been too horrible either.  It's more like _I haven't been giving it the attention I should _but that also tells me my healthy eating is becoming every day matter of course which is keeping me in balance until I get life more manageable.  In that I am pretty happy.  I thought I had spiraled completely off track, but good to know my weight hasn't done up.



Good job in discovering that you have to pay attention!  That is the absolute truth.  good _habits_ are important but sometimes the extra mouthful of dessert, or a few chips or whatever sneak in when we aren't paying attention.

Back to 211.5 on a consistant basis now.  My friend Jen the doc reminded me that the reason I'm not losing is probably my caloric intake and outgo have equalized (UGH) so that means more exercise or even less food.  Something to really look forward to.  not.  But I'll do it.  Started sneaking up on it yesterday.  One less slice of bacon for breakfast and 6 minutes on the elliptical in addition to the half hour on the cross trainer.

Keep on Keeping on, ladies.  We WILL prevail!


----------



## Lisa

My weekly weigh in was 2.9, a little bit down from last week  and exercised on the bike tonight.


----------



## wdwmickey

So I got my bood test results back today (they left a phone message).  I have pre-diabetes   Now I'm in the process of information gathering.  I get to see the doctor tomorrow, but, I'm looking for advice or suggestions.  Are there specifics questions I should ask tomorrow?  I know I need to get the exact numbers, anything else?  I want to stop this now before it progresses.  TIA, Cheryl


----------



## Lisa

Cheryl, my husband was diagnosed with the same last winter.  He buckled down, lost 15 pounds, and started exercising.  It worked, his sugar levels went down within acceptable levels.

You can do it.


----------



## wdwmickey

Thanks for the encouragement, maybe this is why I'm struggling to lose weight   Hoping to get a good plan of action from the doctor tomorrow!  I certainly don't want to have to deal with finger sticks & shots like I did when I was pregnant with DD1.


----------



## LindaBabe

wdwmickey said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, maybe this is why I'm struggling to lose weight   Hoping to get a good plan of action from the doctor tomorrow!  I certainly don't want to have to deal with finger sticks & shots like I did when I was pregnant with DD1.




Honey, if your doc is like MY doc, dream on!  And the ADA diet is next to useless, in my view.  They want you to eat WAY too many carbs.

YOU CAN DO THIS! 

You can read my story in post 21 on page 1 of this thread.  After that, if you have questions, I'll be happy to help you.  I've lost a total of 57 pounds over 18 months and my A1c was 5.9 in August.

Today - average for the week - 210.


----------



## wdwmickey

Linda--the first thing I did was re-read your story, such inspiration for me 

The doc was practically useless.  Started me on medformin and told me to check my glucose levels once a day.  Well duh, that's not gonna help.  I went to Sparkpeople (thanks to whoever suggested that) and have been tracking everyting I eat.  The website is very helpful because it calculates carbs, etc for me.

My girls were so helpful in taking "trigger" foods to the outside pantry and tossing some things all together.  DH not so much (What's wrong with just taking insulin?  Do you want to go out for ice cream?  Only 150 carbs per day, I think you can have 250 and still be fine!) all direct quotes 

Anyhow, I've started the journey and I hope to have better news to report soon.  Thanks for letting me vent about DH, he really is a wonderful man and he totally spoils me, I just think he doesn't get the seriousness of the diagnosis.


----------



## Lisa

Could it be he believes you are infalliable and nothing will ever happen to you?


----------



## wdwmickey

I suppose, however, I think it's more that he doesn't want me to miss out on things I love to eat   I'll adjust and I'm sure he will too!


----------



## MazdaUK

Also men have a different attitude to health - apparently men are more likely to die earlier because they don't go and see doctors enough! There was a bloke on the news who collapsed with an angina attack and waited 3 days before going to see his doctor There's also evidence men are more likely to be ill through lifestyle choices - eating, drinking, smoking - and to think they are not "supposed" to get ill.

Stick with it (and listen to aunty Linda, she knows what she's talking about )


----------



## LindaBabe

Husbands are a problem, sometimes.  Mine was.  When I started to get up for the gym on a regular basis and told him he needed to either fix his own breakfast (which he had done successfully all while we worked) or wait until I got home to eat, he pitched a fit.  We nipped THAT little behavior right in the bud!  

They are afraid "our" change will become their change and men aren't so into change.  Well, guess what?  It did to an extent.  We eat more veggies, more salad, and less carbs overall than we used to.  He got used to it, eventually.  He still gets a big bowl of ice cream now and then - but he's learned to just bring me a bite - yes one single bite.  Tastes wonderful - not sufficient to shoot the sugar skyward.

You *will* ultimately be able to have stuff - but it the beginning, it's easier to just be really religious until you get the hang of it - the first year is the hardest.

Tell him the downsides of your NOT behaving - you don't have to preach, but if he understands what long term implications there are for diabetics, he should be more supportive.  Say "I need" to . . . or I need _you_ to  . . . . whatever.  Guys seem to respond well to "I need" - 

Good luck!


----------



## ddavis860

Morning...

My number yesterday at the Dr was 5.  Less than the last time I saw him, but still too big. 

I'm starting again, and you all are such great support!  I mentioned it on the Daily Grind, but I have the "pre"diabeties now too.  Honestly, I was happy with all my lab numbers.  My Dr, not so much...

So, he told me Weight Watchers, and watch the refined carbies... and told me to have DH read South Beach.  DH has perfect lab numbers all around and a great BP, it's genetic with him, and people on his mom's side of the fam live into their 90s.  So the Dr tells him he needs to lose weight, not for his numbers, but because he is going to need knee, and hip replacements, nice huh?  So we both have to change our habits...


----------



## morgansmom2000

We're getting back into the swing also.  I need to get healthy.  I'm trying to not make it about the "number" but about the health benefits.  Including to the 10 year old.


----------



## MazdaUK

I dug out my "slim and salsacise" DVD and I'm going to do one workout (only 20 mins) every day I'm not in the office (as those days I walk a brisk 18 mins each way). except this Friday as we're going Christmas shopping and that's enough exercise for anyone!


----------



## wdwmickey

DD2 and I are supposed to staart "sweating to the oldies" this afternoon   It will be good for both of us.


----------



## Lisa

My weekly weigh in this week was 2.  Acceptable in the downward trend considering all that is going on this week.


----------



## LindaBabe

Still stuck at 211.  My girlfriend gave me some tough love.  Your body is used to what you're doing - you need to change it up - work harder!  NOT what I wanted to hear, but she's right!  I've gotten comfortable. 

 Today, i'm going for a walk on the bike path as soon as it warms up.


----------



## Lisa

Boy, I would have loved to walk with you there.


----------



## ddavis860

Anyone else doing WW points?  New diet rolls out today I think.  Anyone have any other news?


----------



## Lisa

I read WW was revamping their points program, will be interesting to see how it changes.

I got right back on the scale today after the Thanksgiving weekend.  It wasn't too bad, but it was good to take accountability and be mindful of today.


----------



## LindaBabe

208 FINALLY.  I've been trying to get off 211 for MONTHS.

Cheryl?  Deb?  How are you doing on your new eating plans??


----------



## Lisa

Linda, that is amazing!  Good for you!


----------



## LindaBabe

Anyone ever eat at Cheesecake factory?

If you do, maybe you shouldn't order this:



> The Worst Food in America
> *Cheesecake Factory’s Bistro Shrimp Pasta*2,730 calories
> 78 g saturated fat
> 919 mg sodium
> 141 g carbohydrates
> 
> No restaurant chain exemplifies America's portion problem more than Cheesecake Factory, where the average sandwich contains nearly 1,400 calories—more than three full meals. But the Factory doesn't stop at elephantine portion sizes; combine that with heavy-handed application of cheap cooking fats and the result are dishes like the 2,580-calorie Chicken and Biscuits and the 2,460-calorie French Toast Napoleon. However, it’s this relatively healthy-sounding plate of shrimp pasta that earns this year's Worst Food in America crown from Eat This, Not That!, delivering to your system more saturated fat than you’d find in three packages of Oscar Mayer Center Cut Bacon and as many carbs as you’d slurp down from 1½ cases of Amstel Light. Gross.
> 
> Eat This Instead!
> Fresh Grilled Mahi Mahi
> 240 calories
> 1 g saturated fat
> 364 mg sodium
> 2 g carbohydrates


----------



## wdwmickey

OMG!!!  DH is taking me to Cheesecake factory this weekend.  Clearly I will need to look at the menu online, so I can make a relatively healthy choice   I'm back on the wagon after jumping off last week--the mini-vacation I took with DH really knocked me off my game.  I've done well so far today


----------



## Lisa

Denise, Diana, and I were talking about going to CF this weekend too.  Guess the fried mac and cheese followed by the apple crisp with vanilla ice cream is out too?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Alrighty, I'm back in. DS14 got the go ahead from Coach to run the Expedition Everest Challenge in May so I have a 5K to train for!!!! 

I need good ideas for quick breakfasts. This is my downfall, bad breakfast = bad food day. 

Oh and I need to know everything you know about Animal Kingdom!!!!! There is a scavenger hunt as part of the race.


----------



## ddavis860

I had a God Breeze last night/this morning!  I wont bore you with the details, but I realized that I haven't been my own best friend...

Buffy- if you like eggs, South Beach had recipes for the little mini eggie muffins.  Make ahead then pop in the freezer.  Microwave for a little and they are portable when you are on the go...

This recipe is from Kalyn's Kitchen.  She has the best south Beach blog...
This is the basic recipe, but you could go veggie with spinach and delete the meat.

EGG "MUFFINS"
(makes 12)
10-12 eggs
2 T fat free half and half
Salt, pepper, seasoning to taste
1 1/2- 2 cups diced meat: canadian bacon, ham, cooked turkey sausage or cooked veggie sausage
1 1/2- 2 cups grated low fat cheese ( like sharp cheddar or feta)
Optional, but highly recommended, 3 green onions diced small.

Preheat oven to 375. Use regular or silicone muffin pan, 12 muffin size. If using silicone pan, spray with nonstick spray. If using regular muffin pan, put two paper liners into each slot, then spray liner with nonstick spray.

In the bottom of the muffin cups layer diced meat, cheese and green onions. You want the muffin cups to be 3/4 full, with just enough room to pour a little egg around the other ingredients. Beat eggs well with the half and half (you could use milk). Pour egg into each muffin cup until it is full to the brim, nearly overflowing. Bake 25-30 minutes until muffins have risen above the rim of the muffin cups and are slightly browned and set.

These freeze well. For best results, thaw in refrigerator before microwaving. Wrap them in a paper towel when reheating in microwave to soak up some of the liquid that is sometimes released.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

thanks Deb! 
I have to stay away from carbs and it seems that's all breakfast food is. Drives me crazy!


----------



## wdwmickey

I'm having a hard time finding lower carb breakfast too   I love breakfast--but, all the things I love are now bad for me, I'm sick of eggs!


----------



## ddavis860

This is the link for Kalyn's Kitchen breakfast recipes.  It's South Beach, so good carbies, not all "low" carbies.

http://kalynskitchen.blogspot.com/2005/10/breakfast-dishes.html

I've done a bunch of the egg recipes, and have done the steel cut oats in the crockpot (yummmm...)


----------



## LindaBabe

Up 2 pounds #@%*#  TG the Christmas cookies are nearly gone - I simply CAN't resist.

I think it helps when low - carbing to stop thinking breakfast must be breakfast food.  hardboiled eggs, cottage cheese, leftover meat and veggies from last nights dinner, salad with chicken are all things I've eaten in the last week for my first meal of the day.  Also, Thomas's whole wheat mini-bagels or pepperidge farm whole wheat sandwich thins are only 20 carbs  and can hold up lots of things - peanut butter, cheese, meat, veggies.

PS Deb that recipe sounds yummy - MUST try it!


----------



## loganpaulsmom

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Alrighty, I'm back in. DS14 got the go ahead from Coach to run the Expedition Everest Challenge in May so I have a 5K to train for!!!!
> 
> I need good ideas for quick breakfasts. This is my downfall, bad breakfast = bad food day.
> 
> Oh and I need to know everything you know about Animal Kingdom!!!!! There is a scavenger hunt as part of the race.


I am going to be here then too.. I was planning on doing this.. My first 5k.. But, hubby can't do it with me because he will have to watch our 5 year old and I don't want to do it by myself... So.. instead I made a ressie at JIKO Good luck to you and your son though..


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

loganpaulsmom said:


> I am going to be here then too.. I was planning on doing this.. My first 5k.. But, hubby can't do it with me because he will have to watch our 5 year old and I don't want to do it by myself... So.. instead I made a ressie at JIKO Good luck to you and your son though..



Enjoy Jiko, we've never been. DS14 loves Boma so we always end up there. We'll probably end up there at some point. LOL

Maybe you can find a partner somewhere on the boards? 

It's my first 5K too. DS is a cross country runner so I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## joyah

well after a long time of ignoring my self and starting and stopping.  i'm happy to say I've given up some meds that had been really affecting me, and I'm happy to say that I'm feeeling better than I have in YEARS!!!  so I got out the wii fit.  the boys got it for snowboarding for xmas and here I am 4.8 lbs lighter in 1 week!!! and that was missing 2 days due to sports schedules.


I'm being aware of what and how much I eat. gave up the soda AGAIN!!  flavored water homemade.  

WTG linda you'll have caught me in no time


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

day 3 of food journalling. I made a really cute cover, will post that after I get the computer back from DD. 
I have some work to do!


OH, Biggest Loser's on, gotta go!


----------



## ddavis860

My new number is 8

I'm down 7lbs since the new WW Points Plus!


----------



## joyah

my number is 1 and I'm doing the little bounce cause I ate rice yesterday and I enjoyed everybite!!  just no more rice or bread for the week.

Great job Deb.


----------



## wdwmickey

Yay, Deb & Christy 

I'm off to WW in a few minutes and I bought my wii fit plus this morning.  I plan to set it up and try it out this afternoon.

I was pleased when I went to the doctor last week and dicovered that I didn't gain anything over the holidays   Now if I could just lose some


----------



## joyah

good for you Cheryl. so far i love mine although when that little mii gets fat  it's disheartening and then when it tells you your wii fit age and it's added 10 years to you  the first few tests were fine it went downhill from there.  but 10 days into it and I'm getting better at it.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

My food journal:











the quote came from pjlla. She's my WISH angel!


----------



## wdwmickey

That's so cute


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

thanks. I needed something different then the 80 bagillion composition books I have floating around the house, so I covered one.


----------



## joyah

buffy I love it!!! I used to journal and should again.  it really makes a difference.  I also need to remember to measure the portions until the sizes are in my brain again.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

portion control is a huge downfall of mine. Pjlla gave me a great tip. I always forget to count condiments and hot tea additives (sugar and milk) so she told me to pre measure my milk and have it in a separate container and write the whole amount in my journal. Then use out of that til it's gone then start over. 

I think I'm going to buy those little plastic cups with lids to do some pre measuring.


----------



## wdwmickey

Okay my number is 3.  

Had the best leader ever at WW, we decided that since it's so hard for me to lose weight and I get discouraged and give up, that pounds lost IS NOT my goal!  My goal is to feel better and to learn to put myself first.  This weeks goal: to do something nice for myself for at least 8 minutes each day 

My time today was spent playing wii fit plus.  I didn't mind so much when my mii got fat, but, I hated when the balance board said "OW" when I stepped on   I tired lots of the activities and spent about 30 minutes playing.  Balance is not my forte--in fact the wii asked me if I fell down when I walked


----------



## joyah

Cheryl it says that to me too I've gotten so I say it back to it.  I've gotten so that I stick my tongue  at it!  Oh that little board has some real wisecracks!  you'd be surprised how fast the balance improves thou withthe yoga.  I've gotten so I like seeing the bmi because it shows every little drop  even thou I'm still obese

Buffy I love the Pampered chef prep bowls and they have a smaller set now.  I also use the 2 oz measuring cup ALOT.  How is pjlla doing?  I haven't talked with her since the swim meet in early Dec?  Need to PM her i keep forgeting


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

wdwmickey said:


> Okay my number is 3.
> 
> Had the best leader ever at WW, we decided that since it's so hard for me to lose weight and I get discouraged and give up, that pounds lost IS NOT my goal!  My goal is to feel better and to learn to put myself first.  This weeks goal: to do something nice for myself for at least 8 minutes each day
> 
> My time today was spent playing wii fit plus.  I didn't mind so much when my mii got fat, but, I hated when the balance board said "OW" when I stepped on   I tired lots of the activities and spent about 30 minutes playing.  Balance is not my forte--in fact the wii asked me if I fell down when I walked



Yep fell better is my number one goal too. No more fast food and I can really feel the difference. I'm not as tired or sluggish. And I'm about day 5 or 6 into not having to ingest maloox. I've lived off the stuff since DD was born and I know it can't be good for me. 



joyah said:


> Cheryl it says that to me too I've gotten so I say it back to it.  I've gotten so that I stick my tongue  at it!  Oh that little board has some real wisecracks!  you'd be surprised how fast the balance improves thou withthe yoga.  I've gotten so I like seeing the bmi because it shows every little drop  even thou I'm still obese
> 
> Buffy I love the Pampered chef prep bowls and they have a smaller set now.  I also use the 2 oz measuring cup ALOT.  How is pjlla doing?  I haven't talked with her since the swim meet in early Dec?  Need to PM her i keep forgeting




Pjlla is good. Her DH had the wires in his mouth removed. It's been a slow recovery but he's getting better. She's on Team Donald if you want to catch up with her on the WISH boards. She hit goal in her weight loss so she's a maintainer this challenge. Which I'm so jealous about but super happy for her!


----------



## joyah

Glad to hear he's doing better. thanks for the update on her I will catch up with her in the next day or 2. and hopefully she'll be able to do ckc manchester if I don't see her before then with swim meet.

the other thing I need to remember is important is sleep.  it really is true that a good nights sleep helps with weight loss.  and winter is hard for me to do that with Tom plowing and grooming at nights.  Bay flips out when she hears him come home so I'm then awake.  I try to remember to take the benadryl cause then I'm groggy enough to fall back once she settles in.


----------



## joyah

I did it the first 5 are gone!  since the balance board is what I'm going by and I had tenths left to go!!!!  this am the scale number was 0 (i don't trust this scale alot though but it felt good to see that).  

Getting the sleep is amazing I'm so tired that I'm out by 10 and up at 5:30would like to back that 10 up to 9ish but so far so good. I'm not dragging at 3pm either!  course that is right after my exercise time so I'm usually trying to catch my breath.

Today is my day off from the wii as I will be on the ski hill pushing kids and picking them up.


----------



## wdwmickey

Yay Christy


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Way to go, Christy!!!  

I'm going to have to be back on the wagon starting Tuesday!  I have a pre-vacation goal!  I've been careful this week, but this weekend is out-to-eat craziness, so I'm going to just watch it and then hit it on Tuesday!


----------



## joyah

thank you ladies.


----------



## wdwmickey

So my new number is 9 (I'm going by the wii number too) down 2 

Love the wii fit, I have done something on it almost every day.  My wii fit age is now my real age or +1 or 2.  So much better than +11 where I started


----------



## joyah

wooohooo cheryl  Glad you Love it!!


----------



## Lisa

My new number is 0, down 3 but up from where I was in the summer.


----------



## wdwmickey

I'm down 1 more


----------



## rlovew

I am still plugging along I haven't been losing wieght but clothes are looser so that is an accomplishment. I also have moved from being way over to being at least a few years under on my wii fit age.

Congrats to those of you that have been losing.

Rebecca


----------



## joyah

I've been bad about checking in and haven't had as much time for the wii as I would have liked but todays session has me down another 4 and that is basically eating right and just a couple of days on the wii in the last 10 days (none this past week)   11 more pounds till my first goal which is what I was when I got pregnant 10 years ago almost 11.  My goal is to hit that by march which would have been 11 years to the month.   but if I don't i'm happy with every pound that is gone.

Rebecca cloths fitting better is HUGE sometimes the darn scale just doesn't listen so don't worry it will come.

Cheryl How's it going for you?  I'd forgot how much i missed it.  For some reason it's little ooh didn't bother me today!


----------



## LindaBabe

I REALLY need to revive this thread!  Up 5 solid pounds to 213.5 after the cruise.  On the plus side, my clothes fit a bit better - the belly seems to have shrunk just a tiny bit.  But - my new goal is to lose *13.5 pounds or more by September*.   HELP!


----------



## joyah

Linda you can do it!!!  I know you can!  Ever since I was sick that week I'm having trouble sticking with it and life has been insane  My normal 2 hours of me time has dissappeared so that isn't helping.  According to the scale I'm maintaining but I HAVE to get my butt on the wii fit.  
Here's to hoping that i can get the motivation to clean my house and get out of my funk.  (although I know what is causing the funk and i seem to just want to enjoy my pity party)

Hopefully I can get myself back on track this week. (although I already know there will be a few missed days)

Come on Linda we can do it.


----------



## LindaBabe

Thanks for the encouragement, Christy!  BAck atcha - we CAN do it. we know we can!  So . . . BACK on the healthy eating wagon again today.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I need a push.  I've been very blue and eating my way through trying to get happy.  It doesn't work.


----------



## joyah

Jen I'm in the same place but I've decided that I need to knock it off.  I can do this and you can too!!  

I forget how much I need to put me first!  I'm getting better about it.  I plan on finishing my house cleaning and then getting on the wii fit  after that my reward will be to sit and watch the daytona race.


----------



## LindaBabe

Back to tracking my food intake, just to see if I've slacked off,  since the scale is still stuck.  This week, eating as usual, i've consumed about 1200 - 1500 calories per day.  I SHOULD be losing weight at that rate. (expletive deleted)


----------



## Lisa

Linda, I hear you, it's frustrating.  I am so discouraged myself but I still try to give it an effort.  I am pushing myself to take the stairs at work and exercise on the bike.  Unfortunately for me my scale has gone up. ugh.....


----------



## MazdaUK

I've abandoned my scales  but now the better weather is here I'm trying to walk more, not just to and from work and shops, but making a big effort to go for a long walk just walking - I had two 2-hour walks over the Easter vacation, and I've been taking the stairs at work (don't feel sorry for me as I'm only on the 3rd floor but they are high ceilings)

ETA Linda, over here the guidance is 2000 calories a day for a man and 1500 a day for a woman as a "healthy intake" - most diets are 1000-1200 calories a day for women (or less - but they are NOT good for you!!) Its very easy for portions to creep up - for example I ALWAYS weigh my cereal as its surprising how that 30g portion creeps up to 35 - 40- 45  Also pasta and potatoes, especially if I'm hungry when its so easy to add another few grams on the basis that "I won'd have extra meat/fish/cheese" (or whatever) Multiply that by 3 meals a day and a couple of healthy snacks and you could easily be taking on slightly too much - I read just 100 calories a day intake above what you've used can add 1lb per year, and 100 calories is nothing - that's not even a 2-finger kitkat! Also check if any recipes have changed - sometimes they reduce the fat but up the sugar.


----------



## LindaBabe

MazdaUK said:


> I've abandoned my scales  but now the better weather is here I'm trying to walk more, not just to and from work and shops, but making a big effort to go for a long walk just walking - I had two 2-hour walks over the Easter vacation, and I've been taking the stairs at work (don't feel sorry for me as I'm only on the 3rd floor but they are high ceilings)
> 
> ETA Linda, over here the guidance is 2000 calories a day for a man and 1500 a day for a woman as a "healthy intake" - most diets are 1000-1200 calories a day for women (or less - but they are NOT good for you!!) Its very easy for portions to creep up - for example I ALWAYS weigh my cereal as its surprising how that 30g portion creeps up to 35 - 40- 45  Also pasta and potatoes, especially if I'm hungry when its so easy to add another few grams on the basis that "I won'd have extra meat/fish/cheese" (or whatever) Multiply that by 3 meals a day and a couple of healthy snacks and you could easily be taking on slightly too much - I read just 100 calories a day intake above what you've used can add 1lb per year, and 100 calories is nothing - that's not even a 2-finger kitkat! Also check if any recipes have changed - sometimes they reduce the fat but up the sugar.




That's probably the deal, then, Mazda - because my consumption is pushing 1500 calories on many days - and that's _without_ any cake, candy, cookies, donuts, pastries, potatoes, etc.  Cereal is a once a month treat because it shoots my sugar.  I always weigh my pasta because it's WAY too easy to sneak in a few strands to many.

When we're traveling, all bets are off  I'll admit to indulging in donuts, crepes and dessert.


----------



## MazdaUK

travelling definitely doesn't count - if there's no dietary info printed then its obviously calorie-free


----------



## Lisa

I know my crepes don't come with calorie counts!


----------



## MazdaUK

If you can stick to the 1000-1200 for 5 days a week then you should be able to have dessert or something else yummy the other two days (just not too big a portion - I can never finish the portions when I am in the US so if you are eating out maybe share one with someone?) Being bored with a diet is the biggest cause of failure, so keep switching things around. see, I can talk about it but can I DO it?

I also read at the weekend that al dente pasta has "resistant carb" and so works out less fattening (especially if wholemeal), and that if potatoes get cold their carb becomes partly resistant - so potato salad is better than mash (well of course it is!! especially if mash is full of butter)


----------



## FaithTrustPixieDust*

*sneaks in* Hi everyone 
I was wondering if I might be able to join you ladies? I'm almost 2 weeks into my weight loss, going from 1 at the start to 11 (4 down) in my first week  weigh in is tomorrow, so hopefully I can repeat!

My major issue is going to be holidays, of which I have 3 (yes, 3! ) within July and August! I never watch what I eat in Disney because of the amount of walking I do (I never gain weight!) but Turkey for 10 days and a luxury weekend in Cheshire, UK with my other half will not do me any good!!


----------



## FaithTrustPixieDust*

-2lbs, so 9 now


----------



## Lisa

Good for you, Rachael, and welcome.

Unfortunately for me my weight has been going up, up, up.  I have increased my mileage to three miles a day on the bike.  I so feel like I am shoveling against the tide.


----------



## FaithTrustPixieDust*

Lisa said:


> Good for you, Rachael, and welcome.
> 
> Unfortunately for me my weight has been going up, up, up.  I have increased my mileage to three miles a day on the bike.  I so feel like I am shoveling against the tide.



Hi Lisa  thank you! I'm sure the increase in distance will solve the problem for you soon; just don't give up!


----------



## MazdaUK

I've been put on meds which don't mix with  I've not been on the scales but today I got into a top which was too tight when I tried it on 3 weeks ago Once I've stabilised I should be able to have an occasional drink, but if I can keep off til my vacation I may even reach my target (Its not so much the amount I drink, as once I've got a glass of wine I think "mmmm, some cheese would go nicely with this")


----------



## Reddy

is anyone still posting here??


----------



## morgansmom2000

Reddy said:


> is anyone still posting here??



I need to get back on track.  I had a doctor's appointment last week.  I'm not happy with the number on the scale at all.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I put on more weight than I lost last time.  Tommy [DH] wants to know what was the point of counting all those calories, starving myself and refusing to eat normal food if all I did was gain it and then some back.

So no more dieting for me.  What I need to do is get back on that elliptical.  I don't mind the weight.  I really don't.  I have girls now.  It was mostly help before.   I do mind the not feeling as energetic as I did.  So back to 20 minutes a day on the elliptical.  Starting today.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm not "dieting" per se, but I am going to eat better.  I am bad about eating breakfast, and don't get anywhere near enough fruits and vegetables.  I need to be healthier.


----------

